# [Various] E3 Press conferences (Next up: Sony conference)



## Nonehxc

Twitch's E3 Coverage

http://twitch.us2.list-manage.com/track/click?u=c782b16a82082e2741d47d583&id=664f73042f&e=6482bff236

There's a handy daily/hourly schedule just below the stream window.(all Pacific Times)









Edit: All times subject to change. They can also change schedule and go into other booths-presentations as new and unknown TBA games appear.


----------



## sugarhell

Some pic from the E3. One guy snuck into E3









http://imgur.com/a/7UCkL

Also :


----------



## phinexswarm71

i cant wait!,we will see finaly games that are port worthy,im kidding i did like next gen console myself








microsoft sure have some games under the sleeves for showing us today,as this conference as opposed to the xbox reveal is focused on games
anyway i will buy propably ps4 when prices gets to 400$ or so,i anticipate it to launch under 500-550$ price tag


----------



## altsanity

arstechnica has a nice little countdown timer of all the big keynotes coming today.

So much news, so many reveals


----------



## Alatar

Updated with the links


----------



## lacrossewacker

Ughhh another hour and a half...

Please don't suck!


----------



## NoiseTemper

1.04AM here, time to sleep. Dammit. Going to miss everything


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> 1.04AM here, time to sleep. Dammit. Going to miss everything


Who needs sleep anyways?









For example the sony conference is at 4am for me lol


----------



## xutnubu

What site has the best coverage? Like interviews and that kind of stuff?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> What site has the best coverage? Like interviews and that kind of stuff?


I always use IGN. Never had any server side issues on their site. Their news feed is pretty solid as well. Oh and the comments at the bottom of the articles are usually hilarious.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Ughhh another hour and a half...
> 
> *Please don't suck!*


Said the man to the leech.









I wonder why this is never said to the bedplay mate...









Joke aside, I'm with you. So many new hardware & software I wanna see and hype on.


----------



## Dangur

Crossed fingers for good MP in BF4








Will be played with 7970 running in crossfire.


----------



## Nonehxc

Lol. That's...laser etched or carefully dremelized? Looks l33t man.









4,5 million users and up every second in the TwitchTV channel. Geeks' galore.


----------



## Dangur

^It's not mine man, it's the rig of ea/dice for the conference.


----------



## Shrak

Almost time!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Lol. That's...laser etched or carefully dremelized? Looks l33t man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4,5 million users and up every second in the TwitchTV channel. Geeks' galore.


That's overall page views, not viewers at the moment...

You'll have to wait until the stream goes live to see how many people are viewing.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Crossed fingers for good MP in BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be played with 7970 running in crossfire.


This could possibly be two 7990's in crossfire since their initial demo was done on a single 7990.


----------



## ghostrider85

subbed!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> This could possibly be two 7990's in crossfire since their initial demo was done on a single 7990.


Those are XFX 7970s, 7990s would look entirely different.


----------



## doomlord52

So the gametrailers stream just started... and there's no sound.

Any ideas? (no it's not muted)


----------



## th3illusiveman

sweet, thanks.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So the gametrailers stream just started... and there's no sound.
> 
> Any ideas? (no it's not muted)


Been working for me just fine.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Been working for me just fine.


Updated Flash, still mute. Will try a re-boot...


----------



## Alatar

GT working fine for me.

Also guys if you're watching some stream that isn't listed in the OP, just post the link and I'll add it.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> GT working fine for me.
> 
> Also guys if you're watching some stream that isn't listed in the OP, just post the link and I'll add it.


Well, I have no idea. The 'mixer' doesn't show any sound from flash OR firefox... I guess I'll try chrome or IE or something.


----------



## KingGreasy

Rare on Gametrailers just announced Kinect Sports Rivals. underwhelming from Rare


----------



## doomlord52

Well, seems to be a firefox bug. Works fine on Chrome.

Rare.... why rare why.... Please do a nice game for once. I mean, yes, it's MS' fault, but still...


----------



## Shiftstealth

For anyone who has those sites blocked at work, gizmodo is streaming it!

http://gizmodo.com/watch-microsofts-xbox-one-e3-keynote-right-here-right-512270467


----------



## Athrun Zala

Anyone know of live tweeting/blogging sites? My office is facing a hallway so it's way too easy to see what I'm doing and keep updated during lunch.


----------



## ElectroManiac

So what is the best streaming for crappy internet speeds?

I'm on my work and the speed here is like 70 KB/s


----------



## KingGreasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> Anyone know of live tweeting/blogging sites? My office is facing a hallway so it's way too easy to see what I'm doing and keep updated during lunch.


The Verge

http://live.theverge.com/microsoft-xbox-one-e3-2013-live-blog/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac*
> 
> So what is the best streaming for crappy internet speeds?
> 
> I'm on my work and the speed here is like 70 KB/s


Maybe this twitch stream and set to 240p

http://www.twitch.tv/twitch?utm_campaign=frontpage_player_click&utm_source=http://www.twitch.tv/&utm_content=twitch


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingGreasy*
> 
> The Verge
> 
> http://live.theverge.com/microsoft-xbox-one-e3-2013-live-blog/
> Maybe this twitch stream and set to 240p
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/twitch?utm_campaign=frontpage_player_click&utm_source=http://www.twitch.tv/&utm_content=twitch


Yeah I'm on that one now. Haven't start yet it seens.

Gametrailers was a little choppy at this speeds.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Which stream is highest quality?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Cant wait to see if micorsoft will recover from all the bad press, cant wait to see the new games!


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Cant wait to see if micorsoft will recover from all the bad press, cant wait to see the new games!


MS prefers to simply spam the same stuff over and over again, rather than addressing problems... so I'm going to go with no.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Which stream is highest quality?


IGN has always been solid for me.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> IGN has always been solid for me.


i really hate greg miller







that dude is so annoying.... anyways, i guess he wont be talking during the conference so TY


----------



## Alatar

Slight delay with the MS conference apparently


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Slight delay with the MS conference apparently


waiting on the cloud probably


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Slight delay with the MS conference apparently


The kinect detected too many people watching, so it shut down









No, but it's starting. Should be good. Apparently it's going to be games everywhere.

Konami start....? Okay... Let's see where this goes. Next MGS?


----------



## Alatar

Starting out with Konami, interesting


----------



## Infinitegrim

Did the Microsoft press conference start?


----------



## zinfinion

Familiar with binoculars. Only one eye...


----------



## ghostrider85

MGS!


----------



## doomlord52

Open world MGS/Phantom Pain on Xbone? Cool.

Also, it looks surprisingly good. Might be because of stream quality, but it seems to look kind of like Arma 3 on medium-ish settings.

Also: BUFFERING.


----------



## doomlord52

Open world MGS/Phantom Pain on Xbone? Cool.

Also, it looks surprisingly good. Might be because of stream quality, but it seems to look kind of like Arma 3 on medium-ish settings.

Also: BUFFERING.


----------



## zinfinion

I don't always smoke cigars, but when I do, an entire day passes as I look at my Seiko watch...


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Well, that was a pretty awesome start.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I don't always smoke cigars, but when I do, an entire day passes as I look at my Seiko watch...


is that e-cig?


----------



## OGkrook

Gaaaah mgs shoulda stayed for Sony







looks sick though


----------



## Alatar

Nice, a 360 update


----------



## mboner1

mgs looked sick.


----------



## doomlord52

Starting the E3/Xbone show with '360 stuff.... okay.

360 version 3? Right....


----------



## ghostrider85

new xbox 360


----------



## lacrossewacker

holy crap a new Xbxo 360 comes out today. AWESOME

Gold members get 2 free games to download


----------



## Ribozyme

Ha PS plus rip off. Nice for you overpaying xbox live members though


----------



## Infinitegrim

I wonder how long they will try to keep the 360 alive?

Free Games, i cannot complain!


----------



## doomlord52

Two free games per month? OK.... but the games are ooolllldd...

At least its a bit closer to PS+ or whatever it's called.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Two free games per month for gold subscribers uptill the release of XBO?

There would be no games they said.

It would be all about TV they said.


----------



## Infinitegrim

World of Tanks? Or rip of it?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Good to see them giving the 360 some of the spotlight still









Giving my console a few more last breaths of air


----------



## doomlord52

World of Tanks for 360.... alright. Too bad it's crazy imba.


----------



## Athrun Zala

They're trying so hard to make me not put my 360 on ebay. Keep going you're heating up a bit MS.


----------



## Alatar

World of tanks on the 360? Nice for console gamers I guess.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Hahah looks like awesome multiplayer madness


----------



## Ribozyme

On to the truth about kinect and online requirement already!


----------



## Offline

I'm sorry, but Jack Bauer simply does not go with Snake, maybe it'll grow on me but crikey it seems so out of place.


----------



## zinfinion

I can't wait for War Thunder PS4-PC crossplay. Gamepadders will be so easy to kill with KB/mouse.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> They're trying so hard to make me not put my 360 on ebay. Keep going you're heating up a bit MS.


Depends on whether or not GTA5 goes PC or Next Gen as well.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Darn, WoT will be free!

IT would be sweet if I could sync my PC account...


----------



## mikeyzelda

Did they really need to redesing the 360?, again?, i don't see the point.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Free to play for gold members. Solid. Looks fun


----------



## doomlord52

....You take the driver seat of the worlds most powerful tanks....

From WW2.... ish... because we can't decide on the cut-off point on our tank tree. We originally meant WW2, but then had 1948 tanks... then patched in 1950~ tanks... and now we've screwed everything and added tanks from the late 60's.

Gaahhh they really ruined that game. I was like the 10th member on the english forum, and they REALLY screwed it up over time.


----------



## Tehrawk

World of Tanks, "Only on XBOX 360".

Oh rly.


----------



## zinfinion

OK, new Max and the Magic Marker game is cool.


----------



## XKaan

Every year the people who represent the XBOX and run the show get worse. They all just seem like tools that know nothing about gaming.

If I had a dime for everytime the word "exclusive" was used during these types of shows...


----------



## Ribozyme

Dark souls 2 !!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Every year the people who represent the XBOX and run the show get worse. They all just seem like tools that know nothing about gaming.
> 
> If I had a dime for everytime the word "exclusive" was used during these types of shows...


Remember, PC's don't exist


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Gaahhh they really ruined that game.


Russians. Gaijin is just as bad with War Thunder. 100% about the money, 0% about the game or balance. Also, Russian planes are OP. LOL.


----------



## phinexswarm71

darksouls 2 look great


----------



## y2kcamaross

Not at the office so keep this updating please:thumbup:


----------



## lacrossewacker

Showing the game Ryse...I think

Waiting on gameplay, but so far so good


----------



## Infinitegrim

Sure....

Showing off new Medieval Game where you play as a Roman soldier, its called "RYSE"


----------



## doomlord52

Ryse...

Finally, been interested in this game.
TBH the trailer right now could be in-game if it were PC. CE3.5 is insanely OP.


----------



## windowszp

MGSV looked really good. Surprised!

I always thought it was for current gen though.


----------



## KingGreasy

QTE showing an X

Playstation footage what?


----------



## zinfinion

I see Michael Bay has gone full Roman...


----------



## Alatar

Quicktime event galore.

Graphics look nice though


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingGreasy*
> 
> QTE showing an X
> 
> Playstation footage what?


New Xbone pad, black buttons colored letters.


----------



## Nonehxc

Graphics seem surprisingly good...

Dat definition.

Dat drawing distance.









[email protected] A QTE for EVERY FRIGGIN' ENEMY.


----------



## Strickt

At the office as well keep the updates coming!

Also if your at your office and have a strickt firewall, this site is making it through mine WITH PICTURES!

http://live.polygon.com/xbox-one-e3-live-blog/


----------



## Ribozyme

X is also a button on the 360 lol







Sucks though QTE


----------



## lacrossewacker

Finally, looks like something to rival medal of honor's Normady beach storm gameplay


----------



## Ribozyme

Wow strong arms.


----------



## zinfinion

Now I'm wondering how many pilums throwers actually carried...


----------



## Infinitegrim

Just realized the Twitch feed goes to 720p! Yeah!


----------



## Ribozyme

Brutal combat


----------



## mikeyzelda

Shouldn't this game be running more smoothly or something?, looks kind of choppy at times, looks good though.


----------



## XKaan

Cool looking...except for the whole "Press X to kill in a fantastic and epic way"


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Finally, looks like something to rival medal of honor's Normady beach storm gameplay


This came to mind for me as well.


----------



## KingGreasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> New Xbone pad, black buttons colored letters.


I forgot that about that. I haven't had a Xbox in a couple years.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Who knew we'd be playing as king leonidas lol. Sort of 300'esk finishing moves


----------



## zinfinion

Recent experiments have shown pila to have a range of approximately 30 metres (100 ft), although the effective range is up to 15-20 m (50-70 ft).

Legionaries of the Late Republic and Early Empire often carried two pila, with one sometimes being lighter than the other. Standard tactics called for Roman soldiers to throw one of them (both if time permitted) at the enemy, just before charging to engage with the gladius.

Thank you based Wikipedia.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Good thing they saved this for the Xbox One. I love my 360, but it's gas is running low


----------



## Nonehxc

OMG!! Killer Instinct!!!









Ultra Combo you suckers!!


----------



## XKaan

Whoa - killer instinct?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Cool looking...except for the whole "Press X to kill in a fantastic and epic way"


I miss Press A to Awesome. Now it's all about that X.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Killer Instinct... omg... want to touch it...


----------



## zinfinion

Crowd cloud.


----------



## Ribozyme

Insomniac traiters.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

OMG KILLER INSTINCT!!!! TRIUMPH!


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Crowd cloud.


They seem a bit nervous for some reason


----------



## lacrossewacker

I should've taken the afternoon off....

This one particular lady at work keeps hovering around my desk........


----------



## zinfinion

Gotta wonder if Insomniac sacrificed Overstrike into FUSE to not compete with Sunset Overdrive.


----------



## Nonehxc

Holay crap, those guys at Forza know how to make an entrance









McLaren P1 in the presentation included


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I should've taken the afternoon off....
> 
> This one particular lady at work keeps hovering around my desk........


----------



## Charlie D Surf

Ok Forza 5 might make me sell out and buy this garbage. . .


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda*
> 
> They seem a bit nervous for some reason


The funny thing is it's not actually wrong.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Holay crap, those guys at Forza know how to make an entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McLaren P1 in the presentation included


Agreed +10.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Team 10 could make an Amish man sexually attracted to a car....


----------



## zinfinion

Oh good. I can train my cloud to drive as crappy as I do.


----------



## Alatar

The shadows and textures in the gameplay look very Meh. Project CARS is much better looking.


----------



## y2kcamaross

The one game that would make me buy an Xbox one, killer instinct, and Microsoft finally resurrects it, well played Microsoft, well played


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The shadows and textures in the gameplay look very Meh. Project CARS is much better looking.


APU gonna APU.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Yay!!, the game can play for me when i'm in work or school!!, just want i always wanted


----------



## majin662

Just saw something on forza 5....soooooooo ugh .....a game ai that plays for you while you're gone. I can see it now....

"No dave, you cannot login right now you will mess up my record"


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> APU gonna APU.


Probably something to do with the low memory bandwidth.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Kind of cool how you can race against an AI version of your friends. Would be cool if you can download the AI for the best people in the world and race against them without all the usual cheap AI tactics (that rubberband effect)


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Just saw something on forza 5....soooooooo ugh .....a game ai that plays for you while you're gone. I can see it now....
> 
> "No dave, you cannot login right now you will mess up my record"


You could to this in gran turismo too for the very long races.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda*
> 
> Yay!!, the game can play for me when i'm in work or school!!, just want i always wanted


The point was that the AI would be better to race against, not to allow your driveatar to play while you don't.

If you're going to whine, at least have a point.


----------



## ghostrider85

so, now you don't have to play the game that you bought! the game itself will play it for you! briliant!
i wish more games will have this feature, it's exhausting to play a game, i want it to be automatically played for me!


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The shadows and textures in the gameplay look very Meh. Project CARS is much better looking.


The stream compression is garbage, but that's the norm in racing games. GT5 looks like a PS1 game when you take away the cars and fancy lighting.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda*
> 
> Yay!!, the game can play for me when i'm in work or school!!, just want i always wanted


Doesn't Grand Tursimo have auto mode for those 24 hour tracks? Roommate was telling me how he would try to get as far as he could for those big tracks so he can have auto run not mess up his lead.


----------



## Nonehxc

Lol, XboxONE Minecraft. C`mon, we want something meaty, not bird's food


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> so, now you don't have to play the game that you bought! the game itself will play it for you! briliant!
> i wish more games will have this feature, it's exhausting to play a game, i want it to be automatically played for me!


Come back to your system

*you've unlocked 1000 gamerscore. 100% forza completion!

"aww man I only raaced once!!"


----------



## zinfinion

Also, racing in 16:9 is painful after switching to 21:9.


----------



## zinfinion

ERMAHGERD MAX PAYNE IS REAL!!! And constipated still, damn...


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

If I'm in mid race and lose connection, will the AI become a non-moving potato?
This is different though. Forza caught my eye but never had my full attention. It seemed like just another racing game in a track going in circles. Quite like the idea of this AI plan though.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> The one game that would make me buy an Xbox one, killer instinct, and Microsoft finally resurrects it, well played Microsoft, well played


Yeah same they pulled that one out of nowhere, no rumors or anything the lid was bolted on very tight for this game prior to this annoucement.


----------



## Alatar

I always cringe when I hear a finnish accent


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quantum Break sounds like what Defiance should've been. MMO. is a hard market to do well in.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Gameplay lookin solid for quantum break. Actually it looks freaking awesome. Sweet concept


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorCreepy*
> 
> Yeah same they pulled that one out of nowhere, no rumors or anything the lid was bolted on very tight for this game prior to this annoucement.


I want to see more, LOTS more


----------



## twistedbran

Ugh, you have to actually connect with FB to chat in the box.... on twitch... what in the world


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I always cringe when I hear a finnish accent


You're cringing every damn second you're around people?









BTW, I'm gonna grab some good liquor for the obligatory The Witcher 3 announcement. Good things in life must be enjoyed with a good vintage


----------



## zinfinion

Okay, now they're just showing off...


----------



## KingGreasy

This rock game looks really cool.


----------



## Pheonix777z

All the games look current gen so far









Haven't seen anything that makes me think wow that looks like a next gen game...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> You're cringing every damn second you're around people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm gonna grab some good liquor for the obligatory The Witcher 3 announcement. Good things in life must be enjoyed with a good vintage


are they showing witcher 3???


----------



## twistedbran

Hermm this Project Spark is pretty cool...


----------



## mboner1

Quantum break looked nuts. Better than p.c graphics?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> All the games look current gen so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen anything that makes me think wow that looks like a next gen game...


Which "current' gen are you talking about? Certainly not the 360 or Ps3....


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> All the games look current gen so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen anything that makes me think wow that looks like a next gen game...


While looks are important, I'm at the point where I can only be enticed by gameplay.


----------



## Nonehxc

Sorry, Petey Molyneux. There can't be two god sims on this console.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Wow, Project Spark looks amazing and freaking fun , nice.


----------



## twistedbran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Quantum break looked nuts. Better than p.c graphics?


Really? It wasn't that impressive, and it wasn't even gameplay footage from what I saw.


----------



## lacrossewacker

I missed the first half of the Project Spark commentary....Color me confused, but interested


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Which "current' gen are you talking about? Certainly not the 360 or Ps3....


In comparison to current PC games, Crysis 3, Witcher 2 etc..


----------



## Fickle Pickle

Project Spark = Little Big Planet


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorCreepy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> The one game that would make me buy an Xbox one, killer instinct, and Microsoft finally resurrects it, well played Microsoft, well played
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah same they pulled that one out of nowhere, no rumors or anything the lid was bolted on very tight for this game prior to this annoucement.
Click to expand...

it'll go nicely next to my original killer instinct arcade cabinet


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedbran*
> 
> Really? It wasn't that impressive, and it wasn't even gameplay footage from what I saw.


Yeah, it was a cutscene but the lighting and facials were pretty damn impressive.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedbran*
> 
> Really? It wasn't that impressive, and it wasn't even gameplay footage from what I saw.


This, and we've already seen multiple times how E3 gfx ≠ release graphics.


----------



## $ilent

smart glass, smart glass, smart glass...I dont care about this crap MS?


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> While looks are important, I'm at the point where I can only be enticed by gameplay.


The gameplay looked pre scripted in Ryse, just click buttons when prompted. Nothing I have seen screams next gen in any way, gameplay or graphics.. Hopefully Sony do better...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> In comparison to current PC games, Crysis 3, Witcher 2 etc..


That's not how current gen works...


----------



## Cryosis00

Forza 5 cloud AI sounds interesting unless people just turn it into destruction derby and the AI just tries to kill you the whole time.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda*
> 
> I want to see more, LOTS more


Me too first time since the current gen Mortal Kombat that I've been so excited for a fighting game release.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> are they showing witcher 3???


Dunno, but just in case...

LOL. Killer Instinct live battle. FTW.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> The gameplay looked pre scripted in Ryse, just click buttons when prompted. Nothing I have seen screams next gen in any way, gameplay or graphics.. Hopefully Sony do better...


Exactly, notice how I've yet to be impressed by anything...


----------



## Infinitegrim

Isn't that showing that their new Matchmaking system SUCKS?


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> That's not how current gen works...


Not sure what you mean?

PC versions of 'current gen games' look far better graphically than these 'Next gen' console games is what I'm saying.

It's only my opinion, no need to get upset. I expected something that had a wow factor is all.. So far nothing..


----------



## redxmaverick

WoW Killer Instinct? Gimme dat Orchid.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Not sure what you mean?
> 
> PC versions of 'current gen games' look far better graphically than these 'Next gen' console games is what I'm saying.
> 
> It's only my opinion, no need to get upset. I expected something that had a wow factor is all.. So far nothing..


I'm not upset, current gen refers to 360 and PS3. So by default all of these games being shown look better than current gen...

As a PC gamer I'm not wowed by any of this either.


----------



## Alatar

Twitch.tv partnership?

Not gonna lie that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Athrun Zala

MS trying to cash in on the "Lets Play..." series.


----------



## $ilent

Why would you want to broadcast your game like that? Everything seems like such a pointless addition...


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I'm not upset, current gen refers to 360 and PS3. So by default all of these games being shown look better than current gen...


You just conveniently ignore the existence of the PC?

Hmm.


----------



## Dangur

They should rename XBOX One to XBOX Gimmick.


----------



## Nonehxc

Nice new addition: TwitchTV Spamming Service...I mean, TwitchTV Broadcasting service.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Why would you want to broadcast your game like that? Everything seems like such a pointless addition...


that's a fancy opinion of yours


----------



## Nonehxc

Nah, was Crimson Dragon


----------



## twistedbran

aha.. "sound is dlc"


----------



## Qu1ckset

LOL fail, no sound hahaha


----------



## Pheonix777z

Did they mean 1 Xbox live fee per household?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> You just conveniently ignore the existence of the PC?
> 
> Hmm.


You missed my edit. Also, I don't ignore it, console developers do.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedbran*
> 
> aha.. "sound is dlc"


Haha. + rep


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Why would you want to broadcast your game like that? Everything seems like such a pointless addition...


Setting up unofficial tournaments among friends will be a huge deal with this.


----------



## lacrossewacker

sweet so now we only need one xbox live membership per xbox regardless of how many logins there are on the machine?


----------



## di inferi

I think Microsoft is nailing it.

Great conference so far. Really great job bouncing back from a poor reveal!


----------



## Athrun Zala

No more Microsoft Points? Good riddance. The live sharing seems way too susceptible to abuse though. they're probably gonna be heavy restrictions on that system.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Why would you want to broadcast your game like that? Everything seems like such a pointless addition...


Do you not know what Twitch is? It is thousands of gamers who do nothing but stream there games all day. I am sure through Kinect you will be able to setup a cam and possibly chat to your viewers, who knows.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Dead rising 3 has my attention !


----------



## lacrossewacker

Dead Rising 3!!!

I loved the first game


----------



## Pheonix777z

This looks awesome, will it be on PC as well?


----------



## mboner1

You guys watching in full screen? makes it look a lot worse than it is i think, for me anyway.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> You guys watching in full screen? makes it look a lot worse than it is i think, for me anyway.


streaming quality =/= direct feed

not sure, but I'm hoping these are all 1080p @ 30fps


----------



## mboner1

telltale walking dead 2 would have my attention more than deadrising 3 tho. Still pretty impressed so far though.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Wow loads of zombies on screen.. That is a big improvement..


----------



## lacrossewacker

Give me CrackDown! I wonder if that's been a consideration from microsoft?


----------



## Nonehxc

Seems TwitchTV streaming has stabilized, no more cuts. Guess they have more servers than EA and have put them to use









Lol, you can use your phone to call artillery strikes in Dead Rising 3. Neat.

Yeha!! CDProjektRED!!


----------



## twistedbran

Dead Rising could be pretty awesome, this doesn't look anything like the cartoon of DR2


----------



## lacrossewacker

Give that guy a TANK to drive and it'd be a 100% buy


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> not sure, but I'm hoping these are all 1080p @ 30fps


Nothing personal, but it's sad that is what most are hoping for. There will likely be plenty of of sub 1080p titles as well.

So long as I get quality ports that run 21:9 60FPS I'm fine.


----------



## Qu1ckset

witcher 3


----------



## OGkrook

Did everyone hear that guy yell Xbox sucks when the sound cut out?


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> streaming quality =/= direct feed
> 
> not sure, but I'm hoping these are all 1080p @ 30fps


Think Xbone Done might be struggling a bit with deadrising 3 , looked like the frame rate dropped a bit with all those zombies and the car.


----------



## byardz

Dead Rising 3 is an X1 exclusive!


----------



## zinfinion

Break out the booze!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Nothing personal, but it's sad that is what most are hoping for. There will likely be plenty of of sub 1080p titles as well.
> 
> So long as I get quality ports that run 21:9 60FPS I'm fine.


60fps means diddly squat when you're still just using xbox/playstation controllers. Not nearly as beneficial as it is for those with mouse/keyboard.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> Dead Rising 3 is an X1 exclusive!


haha imagine the rage


----------



## twistedbran

Go go Witcher 3..


----------



## Pheonix777z

Dead Rising 3 is an exclusive !


----------



## Pheonix777z

Witcher 3 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## y2kcamaross

Anyone with a link to a video of the killer instinct battle???


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Think Xbone Done might be struggling a bit with deadrising 3 , looked like the frame rate dropped a bit with all those zombies and the car.


months out from release, most likely the most recent stable build...not necessarily the most up to date build.


----------



## byardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> haha imagine the rage


MS just announced D3 as being an exclusive

X1 is looking amazing.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 60fps means diddly squat when you're still just using xbox/playstation controllers. Not nearly as beneficial as it is for those with mouse/keyboard.


Ehhh, I still notice 30FPS regardless of input. I can tolerate it if it's my only option (and doesn't go sub-30), but menh.


----------



## Cryosis00

Witcher 3 with voice commands for quick spell casting. This could be fun.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Wasn't the original Dead Rising Xbox 360 only? I loved that game!


----------



## Pheonix777z

WOW


----------



## theturbofd

I'm liking ryse since it reminds me of 300 but I really don't like the QTE. Dead Rising 3 and Forza 5 is the reason I'll be getting Xbox 1 and ps4

THAT BF4 FAIL


----------



## Qu1ckset

bf4!!!!!!


----------



## zinfinion

Haha, CDPR, a PC first dev is putting console first devs to shame. This is insane.


----------



## Dangur

BF4!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byardz*
> 
> MS just announced D3 as being an exclusive
> 
> X1 is looking amazing.


Exclusives are a bad thing for the consumer. It's only good for the company and its shareholders.


----------



## Nonehxc

*THE WITCHER 3.*

*SO. MUCH. WIN.*


----------



## $ilent

bf4 yeyeye

Looks like BF4 will need the power of the PS4, I dont think Xbone will be enough!

edit: haha bf4 epic fail.


----------



## j3st3r

Open world..... open world everywhere.....


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Again no sound lol


----------



## Alatar

At 60fps but he didn't say anything about the resolution


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> *THE WITCHER 3.*
> 
> *SO. MUCH. WIN.*


^^ This.

The only game I need lol.


----------



## Solarin

I hope this sound guy is exclusive to xbox one


----------



## Shrak

So much for the Battlefield demo


----------



## GrizzleBoy

lol @ no sound from BF4

edit: Or no anything, oh wow.........oh wow this is failing so badly.....

Oh there it is lol.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Just started Game of Thrones....so seeing Witcher 3 just seems soooo much more awesome


----------



## ZealotKi11er

BF4 fail


----------



## mikeyzelda

Hit play on the thing!!


----------



## Dangur

Fail again







Somebody's getting fired.


----------



## Nonehxc

EA still hasn't prepared the "Sound DLC".


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Exclusives are a bad thing for the consumer. It's only good for the company and its shareholders.


To add to this, when MS says exclusive, they mean not on PS4, not necessarily not on PC. And vice versa when Sony says it. There have been plenty of platform exclusives that were not also true console exclusives.


----------



## Shrak

Oh man that was great.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Lol at BF4 blurp.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Shame about BF4's lack of sound. Oh well.....60fps is a good start


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Battlefield 4 gameplay. FAILED








At least the got it working...


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> To add to this, when MS says exclusive, they mean not on PS4, not necessarily not on PC. And vice versa when Sony says it. There have been plenty of platform exclusives that were not also true console exclusives.


Could be exclusive for a couple of months then appear on everything else.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda*
> 
> Could be exclusive for a couple of months then appear on everything else.


Time exclusive


----------



## Alatar

Judging by the size of the hud I'm gonna go on a limb and say this is not 1080p.


----------



## Nonehxc

Lol, that's on console. BF4 is reaaallyyy fuid.









OMG, battleships? There's a possibility we'll see battleships on MP?!?!?!?









F yeah! Boats are controllable!!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda*
> 
> Could be exclusive for a couple of months then appear on everything else.


Yep, that as well.


----------



## mboner1

Looks almost as good as bf3 on pc.


----------



## zinfinion

Flippin finally, BF got flip to side EOTech 3x magnifiers.


----------



## windowszp

Need multiplayer game play not SP!










Lookd good thoguh


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Nobody else heard the guy call the ship a TITAN?


----------



## lacrossewacker

This video reminds me of that poor Carnival cruise


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Looks almost as good as bf3 on pc.


I second this. Equal to current PC gfx.


----------



## geoxile

BF4 graphically looks like a new game compared to BF3.


----------



## dir_d

Sure hope they have nice textures with these ports.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAZ_MAN_432*
> 
> I second this. Equal to current PC gfx.


I'll be shocked if anything exceeds PC graphics.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> BF4 graphically looks like a new game compared to BF3.


Way more lighting effects and environmental effects making the world feel more alive. Looks great! PC version will obviously push it, but there's nothing to complain about from this Xbox One version. Simply awesome


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Lol, you can use your phone to call artillery strikes in Dead Rising 3. Neat.


I think this feature is dumb, it completely breaks immersion for me.."Oh, let me grab my phone and call a artillery strike in."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> To add to this, when MS says exclusive, they mean not on PS4, not necessarily not on PC. And vice versa when Sony says it. There have been plenty of platform exclusives that were not also true console exclusives.


Rumours were also saying that MS is getting developers to just say "Available on Xbox One" instead of "Only on Xbox One" if it's not exclusive too, best to wait a few days before passing any judgement.


----------



## Pheonix777z

BF4 and Witcher 3 look by far the best so far..

Luckily their both coming to PC


----------



## zinfinion

Erhmagerd Capybara! Totes coming to PC if history is any indicator.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Yeah he kinda hyped the crap out of that indie game his trolling goes to epic heights with that one.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Wow, after the BF4 video, the speaker seemed SOOOO Non-enthusiastic.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Rumours were also saying that MS is getting developers to just say "Available on Xbox One" instead of "Only on Xbox One" if it's not exclusive too, best to wait a few days before passing any judgement.


Yeah, the rumors came from neogaf. Apparently they paid publishers and devs not to mention their game being on the PS4 (or PC). But of course it's a rumor.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> BF4 and Witcher 3 look by far the best so far..
> 
> Luckily their both coming to PC


imagine if they just trolled everybody so hard and said...Witcher 3 and BF4...exclusive to Xbox One...FOREVER


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Wow, after the BF4 video, the speaker seemed SOOOO Non-enthusiastic.


The audience were screaming stuff at him, he even said be quiet please, he was pissed.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yeah, the rumors came from neogaf. Apparently they paid publishers and devs not to mention their game being on the PS4 (or PC). But of course it's a rumor.


Speaking of gaf, I'm insanely curious if it's really down, or just down for non-members.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> imagine if they just trolled everybody so hard and said...Witcher 3 and BF4...exclusive to Xbox One...FOREVER


Would be gutted if Witcher 3 didn't come to PC, imagine that game in 1440P


----------



## lacrossewacker

What was at the end? A perfect dark maybe?

referring to the person repelling down the side of that building with that futurist pistol


----------



## SlackerITGuy

BF4 looked freaking amazing, a breath of fresh air from these cinematic trailers.


----------



## geoxile

Oh boy... Another Halo...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Would be gutted if Witcher 3 didn't come to PC, imagine that game in 1440P


Imagine it in 21:9 or surround.


----------



## dir_d

i just got xfire 7950s...now im gonna need more power to run witcher 3 at 1440p


----------



## theturbofd

Cried when they just showed halo :O


----------



## Solarin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What was at the end? A perfect dark maybe?
> 
> referring to the person repelling down the side of that building with that futurist pistol


Probably Syphon Filter


----------



## lacrossewacker

Oh it is a Halo? HECK YES!

did they mention if that was realtime? Looked like CGI with those particle effects.


----------



## zinfinion

Dat blistering 60FPS, looooool. Welcome to 10+ years ago...


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What was at the end? A perfect dark maybe?
> 
> referring to the person repelling down the side of that building with that futurist pistol


An engine demo. Totally in-engine. Looks pretty neat, all that level of detail.


----------



## Qu1ckset

$499 USD November release date!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

$499 seems right.


----------



## zinfinion

Oh man, UK getting robbed.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Heh pause before applause after price reveal.


----------



## Nonehxc

Lol, and here it comes the rip-offf...499 EVERYWHERE.

Lol at guys form the audience booing when the price announced.


----------



## Alatar

500€


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Oh man, UK getting robbed.


Like always.


----------



## AntiTalent

Time Exclusive DLC!
^ This is what I knew would happen. MS has the clout to buy up timed-exclusives to sway those on the fence.


----------



## lacrossewacker

That lady talking about Halo is pretty darn attractive for your typical game PR


----------



## Pheonix777z

Did he say November launch? Price?


----------



## zinfinion

About time, I've been wanting a sci-fi COD forever.


----------



## Leader

On cloud there will be self-aware supercomputer who will play through all games for you


----------



## mboner1

that means it's $700 in Australia. Keep dreaming.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Did he say November launch? Price?


November 2013 $499


----------



## windowszp

$500 too much + other sub fees IMO

It's up to Sony now. If they give it a $399 price they may succeed


----------



## Qu1ckset

wow titanfall looked sick!


----------



## Offline

£429 for a draconian surveillance device, no thanks.


----------



## geoxile

Really? A Xbone exclusive? Thanks Respawn.


----------



## sugarhell

500 euro and Xbox live. Hail the new king ps4


----------



## Nonehxc

Titanfall looks like it could be the next CS.


----------



## lacrossewacker

$500 console lasting 6-7 years. So spread out over that period, only $70-80 bucks a year for a Xbox One.

Considering some of spend $500 a year on our computers, $500 for something that lasts 6-7 years isn't that bad at all. Everything in perspective!


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> $500 too much + other sub fees IMO
> 
> It's up to Sony now. If they give it a $399 price they may succeed


I think the Wii U was $399. Sony are likely to go even higher.


----------



## y2kcamaross

I thought that game looked terrible, graphically


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Really? A Xbone exclusive? Thanks Respawn.


That and new Halo are killer apps. No way they were going to be anything other.


----------



## doomlord52

$500 USD = $500 euro in Microsoft land....


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Titanfall looks like it could be the next Battlefront!.


FXD


----------



## ghostrider85

i think ps4 will be cheaper, i mean, there is no kinect crap bundled on the ps4 right?


----------



## j3st3r

As long as the game lineup for PS4 is not crap I will probably go that route. Nothing impressive about the Xbox. PS4 has all the same features with GDDR5 memory. Win.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Lol @ people thinking Sony is going $399. There's no way they're caving this time around. the PS3 original price point was a sign of things to come.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Woah. How did I miss the price? Where did that come in?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> $500 console lasting 6-7 years. So spread out over that period, only $70-80 bucks a year for a Xbox One.
> 
> Considering some of spend $500 a year on our computers, $500 for something that lasts 6-7 years isn't that bad at all. Everything in perspective!


True. $500 is not that much considering people spend so much more now a days on phones and tablets.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I thought that game looked terrible, graphically


Check again, there playing a Single/Co-Op mission.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Surely it wasn't £429 as someone wrote ^^.

Thank god for PC







.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> 500 dollars plus xbox live sub....F that


... plus all new controllers, plus ALL new games.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> $500 console lasting 6-7 years. So spread out over that period, only $70-80 bucks a year for a Xbox One.
> 
> Considering some of spend $500 a year on our computers, $500 for something that lasts 6-7 years isn't that bad at all. Everything in perspective!


This. For as long as consoles last, $500 isn't too bad for them.


----------



## TSXmike

Titanfall looks cool.


----------



## windowszp

Sespawn game feels like COD lol

Futuristic COD


----------



## Alatar

This looks terrible graphically.

It's like MW2. Sprites and jaggies everywhere.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> $500 console lasting 6-7 years. So spread out over that period, only $70-80 bucks a year for a Xbox One.
> 
> Considering some of spend $500 a year on our computers, $500 for something that lasts 6-7 years isn't that bad at all. Everything in perspective!


I might pick one up for the exclusives, I mean an Xbone is less than a 780 (of which I just bought two) and lasts for about 6x the time. Pretty good value there. Now that it's finally close to PC performance, sub-30 dips, sub 720p, and tearing should be things of the past. Those were my major gripes with 360/PS4.


----------



## $ilent

Why is it that the US price is £320, but in the UK its £420. It doesnt cost £100 in taxes MS our taxes arent that high you clowns.

Sick of this.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> Lol @ people thinking Sony is going $399. There's no way they're caving this time around. the PS3 original price point was a sign of things to come.


Sony is greedy, i'll be very surprise if they go lower than $499.


----------



## Infinitegrim

You guys realize its no more expensive than the 360 when it came out right? They are just forcing you to buy the Kinect with the console.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Still very unimpressed


----------



## huzzug

Imagine playing Titanfall on eyefinity / surround. Eyefinity within eyefinity


----------



## di inferi

And Titanfall confirms I will be XBOX over PS4.

Can't wait.


----------



## y2kcamaross

After playing some Crysis 3 last [email protected]@85+fps, this looks very very bad imo


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Titanfall looks epic.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> in the UK its £420. It doesnt cost £100 in taxes MS our taxes arent that high you clowns.
> 
> Sick of this.


Yep, I'll pass on the Xbone at launch, might pick one up in a few years time when they cheap.. Actually you probably have to pay extra fees for using a 'used' console so maybe the Xbox One will never depreciate in value..

Roll on PS4..


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Titanfall looks awesome.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> $500 console lasting 6-7 years. So spread out over that period, only $70-80 bucks a year for a Xbox One.
> 
> Considering some of spend $500 a year on our computers, $500 for something that lasts 6-7 years isn't that bad at all. Everything in perspective!


Depends on how you define 'lasts', i mean the technology will be pants by that point, i've been going back to PS3 (Which is still alive and kicking from Sony's end) games recently and my god what a step down it is, makes my eyes bleed.


----------



## TSXmike

Hmmm still undecided.


----------



## Nonehxc

Well, after the EPIC The Witcher 3 trailer...need more liquor to celebrate. One to me, one to us, folks!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> This looks terrible graphically.
> 
> It's like MW2. Sprites and jaggies everywhere.


I agree, I'm not impressed with ANY of the XBO's graphics, especially that ugly Crimson Dragon game. What is this, 1990? Even the supposed cutting edge graphics looks like something that my wife's PC could muster with a 5 year old GTX 560, not a new "state of the art" console.


----------



## geoxile

So when is AMD going to announce their next gen hardware?


----------



## zinfinion

Welp, that answers my GAF question. Down for non-members, lol.


----------



## Madvillan

ITT: OMG Y NO 5120P 8 BILLION FPS?????

Get over yourselves. People can't enjoy something without finding something to complain about.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I agree, I'm not impressed with ANY of the XBO's graphics, especially that ugly Crimson Dragon game. What is this, 1990? Even the supposed cutting edge graphics looks like something that my wife's PC could muster with a 5 year old GTX 560, not a new "state of the art" console.


Here we are comparing Consoles to PC again


----------



## Athrun Zala

Man Titanfall looks fun as hell.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> After playing some Crysis 3 last [email protected]@85+fps, this looks very very bad imo


you get what you pay for. You really could not have expected more than that from the consoles. The graphical enhancements over the past 10 years do not make Mario Kart 64 any worse....


----------



## zinfinion

$500 is considered high for this? Clearly not accustomed to $2000+ PC builds....


----------



## mboner1

super powered pc lol.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Imagine playing Titanfall on eyefinity / surround. Eyefinity within eyefinity


I would rather play it with Oculus Rift.


----------



## mboner1

And it doesn't last for 7 years, it stagnates for the last 3.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Was titanfall a xbox exclusive ?, if so that game alone sold me on xboxone!


----------



## DoktorCreepy

I thought Titanfall seemed good gameplay wise, they put elements in there that actually make it a interesting for FPS for me; when the guy latched onto the enemy mech and blasted away the pilot it was pretty sweet.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> And it doesn't last for 7 years, it stagnates for the last 3.


Halo 4 was awesome.
Max Payne 3 was awesome.
Tomb Raider was awesome.
Mass Effect to Mass Effect 3 was awesome.

No way are consoles are relevant for the first 3 years


----------



## th3illusiveman

WOW! When they said they were bringing us games they were not kidding! Best E3 in years! SONY really have their work cut out for them. No gimmicks, no celebrities we don't care about, NO KINECT, no stats we don't care about, NO TV TV TV TV, just game after game after game! Entertaining from start to finish! They seriously blew past my expectations.

Really digging Titanfall, looks like an awesome game and BF4 is also looking really great. That was seriously an EPIC E3 conference and really the best i've ever watched! 5 STARS for that one MS!









Now whether the console is worth it with it's DRM is a totally different question and we will see what sony bring.

Guys, *PLEASE* stop complaining about the visuals







Next gen console games ALWAYS look like half a step up for the first year or two, in 3 years from now games for these consoles will be in a completely different league from what the launch titles looked like.


----------



## mboner1

So do we expect that battlefield 4 on pc will look a lot like bf3 on pc and the consoles have caught up cos battlefield 4 on console looked alot like bf3 on pc, or battlefield 4 on pc will be the superior version again?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Halo 4 was awesome.
> Max Payne 3 was awesome.
> Tomb Raider was awesome.
> Mass Effect to Mass Effect 3 was awesome.
> 
> No way are consoles are relevant for the first 3 years


All of them except for halo 4 were a hell of a lot better on pc.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Halo 4 was awesome.
> Max Payne 3 was awesome.
> Tomb Raider was awesome.
> Mass Effect to Mass Effect 3 was awesome.
> 
> No way are consoles are relevant for the first 3 years


All of them except for halo 4 were a hell of a lot better on pc.

edit. sorry, double post.


----------



## blackbuilder

Who think Sony's will be more expensive than the One?
I think they will be the same price








5oo bucks each, ouch







I already know which one I'm getting


----------



## John-117

I found some exclusives pretty interesting. Surely beats some of the crap I've played on the PC lately. Sure, I'll get BF4 and Witcher 3 for my PC, but all in all, good games for launch. I like Forza too, since 2005.


----------



## xutnubu

Titanfall looks great. Other than that, I'm not that interested.

$500 is too much for that box.

I can't believe Sony didn't get MGSV (I mean show it on their conference).


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> WOW! When they said they were bringing us games they were not kidding! Best E3 in years! SONY really have their work cut out for them.
> 
> Really digging Titanfall, looks like an awesome game and BF4 is also looking really great. That was seriously an EPIC E3 conference and really the best i've ever watched! 5 STARS for that one MS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now whether the console is worth it with it's DRM is a totally different question and we will see what sony bring.


Let's not forget about Metal Gear Solid MS started off with









I'm sure Sony has a lot of tricks up its sleeves, but for now, I'm only interested in Destiny, I hope they have some unexpected games


----------



## kx11

FPS
FPS
FPS
FPS
FPS


----------



## Zen00

The xbox one page just went live on Newegg, you can get notification when preorders for games/console are available.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> So do we expect that battlefield 4 on pc will look a lot like bf3 on pc and the consoles have caught up cos battlefield 4 on console looked alot like bf3 on pc, or battlefield 4 on pc will be the superior version again?


PC will always look equal or better. I don't see how it can be any other way. Depending on how well it is ported though, it could definitely take more than $500 in hardware to play at the same resolution/FPS.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbuilder*
> 
> Who think Sony's will be more expensive than the One?
> I think they will be the same price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5oo bucks each, ouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already know which on I'm getting


It's expensive but you get a lot for the money. Imo you can't build a $500 pc that can run that.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> All of them except for halo 4 were a hell of a lot better on pc.
> 
> edit. sorry, double post.


better on PC's from 7 years ago?

Nope

Good thing they didn't bog this conference down with Call of Duty


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> I found some exclusives pretty interesting. Surely beats some of the crap I've played on the PC lately. Sure, I'll get BF4 and Witcher 3 for my PC, but all in all, good games for launch. I like Forza too, since 2005.


Right there with you. Xbone for exclusives, PC for multiplats. $500 is nothing compared to PC parts.


----------



## mboner1

I hope the ps4 comes out like a month earlier lol.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3st3r*
> 
> You guys saying the graphics look bad are seriously smoking crack. Witcher 3 and BF4 looked amazing.


Witcher 3







, enough said, BF4 makes me wanna puke, CALM down people







, inner ear problem







, so every FPS makes me sick, literally, but damn, that BF4 footage looked amazing.


----------



## kx11

i liked RYSE and KI

the rest is either crap or available on PC which is better


----------



## PureBlackFire

Some of the game visuals looked bad, so what? Most were fine. Crimson Dragon looks visually inferior to some wiiu games out there, but the game could end up being great. Titanfall was jaggie and rough looking, but damn did it look like alot of fun. BF4 was running on the pc.


----------



## lacrossewacker

What do you guys think about the new Xbox 360 model coming out? Obviously if you already have a 360, it's worthless, but for prospects? Looked pretty nifty


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> So do we expect that battlefield 4 on pc will look a lot like bf3 on pc and the consoles have caught up cos battlefield 4 on console looked alot like bf3 on pc, or battlefield 4 on pc will be the superior version again?


Would not be a bit surprised if the BF4 demo was running on a PC.


----------



## edgeofblade

I think the people asking "Where's the games" can shut up now.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What do you guys think about the new Xbox 360 model coming out? Obviously if you already have a 360, it's worthless, but for prospects? Looked pretty nifty


Might be lols for some stuff I missed out on, but it's so sub-par that I'd cringe a bit.


----------



## Athrun Zala

I expect a giant wave of "I'm not impressed," but MS delivered. The majority of that press conference were about the games and a lot of them seems great. Seems like 60 FPS is going to become the new buzzword in console gaming for a while--heard it a little bit too much in this conference. Still not buying because those restrictions are still lame, but if they ever decide to backpedal on any of it, I'd have me a new XBone in my living room.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roasty*
> 
> Would not be a bit surprised if the BF4 demo was running on a PC.


it was running on PC

on the video " press space for... " hint showed up on the top right lolz


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What do you guys think about the new Xbox 360 model coming out? Obviously if you already have a 360, it's worthless, but for prospects? Looked pretty nifty


Don't see the point of it actually, i like the new design though.


----------



## Rezze23

At least Microsoft came out guns blazin, their momentum was great and didn't have any slow downs to explain console features. I don't know if Sony can follow this, but we shall see. You know for a fact that crap Vita will have some stage time and slow things down.


----------



## 512TBofRAM

Anyone know when Arkham Origins is gonna get highlighted? Me thinks Sony; could be wrong, though.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Killer Instincts is bringing back some OLD memories









It was interesting how they really tried to incorporate all the Surface functionality in the games and the whole "everything connected" stuff.


----------



## zinfinion

Ring-tailed lemur in Zoo Tycoon. Pre-ordered!


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I agree, I'm not impressed with ANY of the XBO's graphics, especially that ugly Crimson Dragon game. What is this, 1990? Even the supposed cutting edge graphics looks like something that my wife's PC could muster with a 5 year old GTX 560, not a new "state of the art" console.


Try buying a new tv.

I saw great graphics coming from the games I saw.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Titanfall and Killer Instinct. Mind Blown.


----------



## ABeta

Its so funny Titanfall is the least graphically impressive game(Running on Source) and it's the one that everyone is talking about. Oh why oh why is it a XB One exclusive, I hope they change their minds later and release it on PC.


----------



## Leader

I hope Dead Rising 3 will not be Poopbox one exclusive


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> I expect a giant wave of "I'm not impressed," but MS delivered. The majority of that press conference were about the games and a lot of them seems great. Seems like 60 FPS is going to become the new buzzword in console gaming for a while--heard it a little bit too much in this conference. Still not buying because those restrictions are still lame, but if they ever decide to backpedal on any of it, I'd have me a new XBone in my living room.


Agreed. I wasn't buying one before that, and i'm not buying one now. The drm is a killer. And so is the price in Australia. But they showed they have a good system, if not a great one. Mayb in a year i would pick one up, but i will be going with ps4 initially just cos i really don't want to support the drm and once the e3 show finished i remembered why i will be boycotting them.. for now lol.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> I expect a giant wave of "I'm not impressed," but MS delivered. The majority of that press conference were about the games and a lot of them seems great. Seems like 60 FPS is going to become the new buzzword in console gaming for a while--heard it a little bit too much in this conference. Still not buying because those restrictions are still lame, but if they ever decide to backpedal on any of it, I'd have me a new XBone in my living room.


Impressed? No. Did it meet expectations of catching up to a mid-range PC? Pretty much. Consoles finally meet my minimum requirements, so they're not a non-option any more.


----------



## Cheezman

I thought E3 was suppose to be the "Xbox One game changer!"


----------



## Kyronn94

I'm actually really quite impressed by what they showed off, I'm quite gutted that Ryse is an xbox exclusive!
That and TitanFall were probably my favourites that they showed,
At least we get Rome II: Total War!









I would presume that unless they specified, everything was running on a PC.

I also thought that Project Spark was quite cool, didn't Sony do something similar at their PS4 event earlier in the year?


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's expensive but you get a lot for the money. Imo you can't build a $500 pc that can run that.


Yeh but the key thing people forget is that while building an equal PC might cost more in the long run you will save yourself money due to the games being cheaper at release (atleast here in the UK) games can be £10-15 cheaper than their console counterparts not to mention the mega sales from Steam etc You can also swap parts in a PC to keep up instead of being stuck with aging hardware you spent a tonne of cash on, factor in the fact that you cannot lend games/trade them in the Xbox One dosn't have that advantage over the PC any longer also, don't forget to throw in the yearly Xbox Live fee (times the fee over 6/7 years, it adds up) aswell and it dosn't look that pretty anymore.


----------



## $ilent

was witcher 3 xbone exlusive?


----------



## Leader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leader*
> 
> I hope Dead Rising 3 will not be Poopbox one exclusive


oh man it is


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> I expect a giant wave of "I'm not impressed," but MS delivered. The majority of that press conference were about the games and a lot of them seems great. Seems like 60 FPS is going to become the new buzzword in console gaming for a while--heard it a little bit too much in this conference. Still not buying because those restrictions are still lame, but if they ever decide to backpedal on any of it, I'd have me a new XBone in my living room.


Basically what I'm seeing is 360 like graphics on new much more powerful hardware so they are all happy they can finally get a good framerate.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*
> 
> Basically what I'm seeing is 360 like graphics on new much more powerful hardware so they are all happy they can finally get a good framerate.


Like i said in a previous post, it always starts out like this. Games only a small step up from what we have now. This is because consoles are maxed out right now, every optimization, every trick to get every tiny bit of extra performance has been exploited in them and there is nothing left. These new games look better than any console game out there and most are running on new unoptimized engines. Games 4-5 years from now will blow these launch titles away and they will run on the exact same hardware.


----------



## Hexa

I enjoyed this conference much more!

Games I liked the look of and fully plan on buying.

RYSE
Quantum Break
Halo
Titanfall
Forza 5


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> Its so funny Titanfall is the least graphically impressive game(Running on Source) and it's the one that everyone is talking about. Oh why oh why is it a XB One exclusive, I hope they change their minds later and release it on PC.


New ideas with great gameplay allways wins over graphics.
RYSE was the best looking game next to BF4 and W3, but the QTE killed it for me.


----------



## Sannakji

What the hell was with that rape 'joke' cracked by the producer of KI during his bout with his female opponent? F'in unacceptable that!!


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> was witcher 3 xbone exlusive?


It's coming on all 3 'next gen' platforms - PC not WiiU









http://uk.gamespot.com/news/is-the-witcher-3-coming-to-xbox-one-6408816


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> was witcher 3 xbone exlusive?


Is coming for PC and PS4 too.


----------



## black7hought

I'm watching WWDC while waiting for the EA livestream. Microsoft's press conference wasn't bad. I'm happy about the shift to local currency.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> New ideas with great gameplay always wins over graphics.
> RYSE was the best looking game next to BF4 and W3, but the QTE killed it for me.


+1 to both.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> I enjoyed this conference much more!
> 
> Games I liked the look of and fully plan on buying.
> 
> RYSE
> Quantum Break
> Halo
> Titanfall
> Forza 5


See.. Add xbox live, extra controller, i just can't justify spending the $1400 that would cost me here. Not when i have a perfectly good pc.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Ring-tailed lemur in Zoo Tycoon. Pre-ordered!


Hoping they revive it on PC, was always one of my favourite games


----------



## kbCorruption

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezze23*
> 
> At least Microsoft came out guns blazin, their momentum was great and didn't have any slow downs to explain console features. I don't know if Sony can follow this, but we shall see. You know for a fact that crap Vita will have some stage time and slow things down.


The Vita is an amazing piece of hardware. The problem with it is there are no games for it. I would love to see it get some stage time if it means there are good titles coming out for it.

On another note, if they didn't say "Xbox One Exclusive" after a game trailer you can assume it will be on other platforms. Of course they are not going to mention these titles will also be available from their competitors during *their* press conference.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> New ideas with great gameplay allways wins over graphics.
> RYSE was the best looking game next to BF4 and W3, but the QTE killed it for me.


Also the scale! The game looks massive!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbCorruption*
> 
> The Vita is an amazing piece of hardware. The problem with it is there are no games for it. I would love to see it get some stage time if it means there are good titles coming out for it.
> 
> On another note, if they didn't say "Xbox One Exclusive" after a game trailer you can assume it will be on other platforms. Of course they are not going to mention these titles will also be available from their competitors during *their* press conference.


Vita will get alot of attention at SONYs e3.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbCorruption*
> 
> The Vita is an amazing piece of hardware. The problem with it is there are no games for it. I would love to see it get some stage time if it means there are good titles coming out for it.
> 
> On another note, if they didn't say "Xbox One Exclusive" after a game trailer you can assume it will be on other platforms. Of course they are not going to mention these titles will also be available from their competitors during *their* press conference.


one thing that is exclusive to the Xbox One (and sort of PC) is that Xbox Controller! Even if every single Xbox game was also on the PlayStation, I would only stick to Xbox because of that controller. I love it


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Hoping they revive it on PC, was always one of my favourite games


All I need is a freeform bezier-spline based Rollercoaster Tycoon and I'll never play another game.


----------



## Madvillan

No Monster Hunter :/ (Not that I was holding my breath)


----------



## kx11

so the price is 500$ + tax for gold membership + no used games are allowed + no rentals

awesome M$


----------



## MotO

"Watch this amazing in-game footage guys!"

*proceeds to show pre-rendered cut scenes*

Welp, that was worthless for us forza fans. A bunch of buzzwords followed by a game that plays itself and more pre-rendered crap.


----------



## $ilent

Hmm interesting, that titanfall looked good. I liked the ejection seat bit


----------



## PureBlackFire

Ryse is nice visually, but I'm more into gameplay than graphics. I really don't like combat where most of the moves rely on QTE and frequent use of scripted "wow" moments also. I hope more and more devs move away from the flashing button on screen style for the upcoming generation of games. Forza 5 and Titanfall just look great (gameplay). Anybody know if we get to have more than 8 cars on track at a time in Forza 5?


----------



## Nonehxc

Titanfall is gonna be on PC, XboxONE and Xbox360, says Respawn, former Call of Duty developers. And it's on...Source Engine?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Titanfall, Halo at 60 fps made me interested in this console.
Titanfalls gameplay just seemed to feel fluid.


----------



## zinfinion

Thief (4) vignette is super annoying. Also looks like it won't work well on 21:9 or surround.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Titanfall is gonna be on PC


----------



## razorguy

XBone looks to have some really nice titles coming. Overall it was a great presentation. I was expecting $599 on the price so $499 was a bit of a shock but that's not a bad thing


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Anybody know if we get to have more than 8 cars on track at a time in Forza 5?


Dunno. All we got were buzzwords. Nothing about if there is weather, either.


----------



## $ilent

Guys if you didnt notice, BF4 was on a PC.

Hence the large BACKSPACE key in top right corner for Battlelog.


----------



## TSXmike

havent yet seen a game im super interested in... /sigh


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Guys if you didnt notice, BF4 was on a PC.
> 
> Hence the large BACKSPACE key in top right corner for Battlelog.


Maybe thats why it almost broke the presentation lol.


----------



## ironman1478

RYSE and below seemed pretty cool, but titanfall was super "meh."

I mean it looks a lot like CoD in terms of its gameplay and the robots were very boring. They seem like they make you just a bigger soldier with a bigger machine gun and some added powers like the district 9 bullet thing (which was cool). Why can't we get another chromehounds, that game had some super cool mechs and an awesome multiplayer,


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Titanfall is gonna be on PC, XboxONE and Xbox360, says Respawn, former Call of Duty developers. And it's on...Source Engine?


where did you hear its going to be on pc?


----------



## kbCorruption

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> one thing that is exclusive to the Xbox One (and sort of PC) is that Xbox Controller! Even if every single Xbox game was also on the PlayStation, I would only stick to Xbox because of that controller. I love it


Indeed, Xbox controllers make great PC gamepads









For real though, I am pretty excited about seeing what these next gen consoles can do, even if I won't necessarily be buying one.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> where did you hear its going to be on pc?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titanfall


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbCorruption*
> 
> Indeed, Xbox controllers make great PC gamepads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For real though, I am pretty excited about seeing what these next gen consoles can do, even if I won't necessarily be buying one.


Yeah i saw some of those games and felt finally. Some games may use my 780.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Witcher 3 and Battlefield 4 looked amazing imho. I will be grabbing them for PC and playing them in 1440P epicness. None of the other games looked good enough to warrant laying out $500 just for the system. Maybe pick up an Xbone in a few years when they are $199 with games...


----------



## kx11




----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> where did you hear its going to be on pc?


http://www.polygon.com/2013/6/6/4401938/respawns-first-game-is-titanfall-coming-to-xbox-one-xbox-360-and-pc

Here you go, good sir. BTW, in the next EA conference, more to be announced about Titanfall. TwitchTV is working at 720p without cuts on a meagre 6mbps connection(mine), so it shall be good.









Now hoping for some PC-XboxONE mp crossplay(shouldn't be difficult) and off we go to give nightmares to all those pricky badmouthed childs spamming every console MP game.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Titanfall is gonna be on PC, XboxONE and Xbox360, says Respawn, former Call of Duty developers. And it's on...Source Engine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did you hear its going to be on pc?
Click to expand...

the game was leaked completely a few days ago. there is a thread on here about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Witcher 3 and Battlefield 4 looked amazing imho. I will be grabbing them for PC and playing them in 1440P epicness. None of the other games looked good enough to warrant laying out $500 just for the system. Maybe pick up an Xbone in a few years when they are $199 with games...


I have resolved to wait about 18-24 months after release before going all in on another console. should be able to pick up a bunch of great titles in one shot as well.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titanfall


Hmmm... i will probably get it on pc then lol


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Witcher 3 and Battlefield 4 looked amazing imho. I will be grabbing them for PC and playing them in 1440P epicness. None of the other games looked good enough to warrant laying out $500 just for the system. Maybe pick up an Xbone in a few years when they are $199 with games...


As I mentioned earlier, BF4 looked good because unfortunately it was on a pc.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Guys if you didnt notice, BF4 was on a PC.
> 
> Hence the large BACKSPACE key in top right corner for Battlelog.


Welcome to E3. If you notice, just about every year the majority of the games get played on PC


----------



## mboner1

How can they get away with showing the PC version of bf4 as xbone done then?


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> *the game was leaked completely* a few days ago. there is a thread on here about it.
> I have resolved to wait about 18-24 months after release before going all in on another console. should be able to pick up a bunch of great titles in one shot as well.


LOL. Info leak, my friend. Word your phrases properly. I almost got out of my pants running to TPB to see if it was there.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> How can they get away with showing the PC version of bf4 as xbone done then?


Representative. It is a glorious weasel word.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> See.. Add xbox live, extra controller, i just can't justify spending the $1400 that would cost me here. Not when i have a perfectly good pc.


I don't need an extra controller and I already have Xbox Live. Also not all 5 of those are launch titles. In fact I believe only RYSE is.

So at launch I'd probably spend about $559.99


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Witcher 3 and Battlefield 4 looked amazing imho. I will be grabbing them for PC and playing them in 1440P epicness. None of the other games looked good enough to warrant laying out $500 just for the system. Maybe pick up an Xbone in a few years when they are $199 with games...


Since the 360 launched how much have you spent on your PC i wonder? $499 is pricey, i won't lie but in the long run your CFX7950s won't be able to keep up and they probably cost you over $600. Thats GPU alone, before you factor in CPU, Mobo, etc....

Fact is PC gamers should be the last ones complaining about Console prices when they are playing on the most expensive platform out there.


----------



## kbCorruption

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> How can they get away with showing the PC version of bf4 as xbone done then?


You should always take what you see at E3 with a grain of salt. I mean, it is essentially a giant media *marketing* hype convention.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> How can they get away with showing the PC version of bf4 as xbone done then?


the same way they've been "getting away with it" for years. it's not a punishable offense. I can promise you that you've seen MANY games at E3, GDC, PAX and other events that were being played on a different platform or don't represent actual gameplay (this is the norm at these events) and haven't even known the difference. don't pay it much mind it's just how things are done. some console makers (well, one in particular) have even shown a game or two at their own E3 booth running on the competition's console.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Just pre-ordered my an Xbox One via Amazon!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> LOL. Info leak, my friend. Word your phrases properly. I almost got out of my pants running to TPB to see if it was there.


lol sorry for the misleading post


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Since the 360 launched ho much have you spent on your PC i wonder? $499 is pricy, i won't lie but in the long run your CFX7950s won't be able to keep up and they probably cost you over $600. Thats GPU alone, before you factor in CPU, Mobo, etc....
> 
> Fact is PC gamers should be the last ones complaining about Console prices when they are playing on the most expensive platform out there.


I agree 100%. I don't care how people like to add up their math it's more expensive to game on PC then consoles.

A $500 PC built today would not run all of those games at 60 fps. It just wouldn't happen.

Sure if you fast forward a couple of years you could have a better PC for 500 bucks though. If you want to wait then that is completely fine and I'd agree with you at that point. As far as talking the here and now though I can't agree with those who try to say PC gaming is cheaper.


----------



## $ilent

Well not only did the BF4 video fail for the first 5 minutes of the presentation, but not its evident its not even done on the Xbone it was done on PC...

Im sorry but this is yet again another Xbone failure. I dont care what lacrossewacker says, its a failure.


----------



## ghostrider85

i'm super excited about the forza's automatic gameplay feature, i mean, who wants to play their games? let's just watch the game play itself!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Just pre-ordered my an Xbox One via Amazon!


Oh my, you aren't kidding...


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well not only did the BF4 video fail for the first 5 minutes of the presentation, but not its evident its not even done on the Xbone it was done on PC...
> 
> Im sorry but this is yet again another Xbone failure. I dont care what lacrossewacker says, its a failure.


Oh so ONE game was ran on the PC and it makes the entire presentation a fail? Are you kidding me? One you can't even prove it was ran on a PC. Just b/c there was a backspace button does not prove anything. Finally even if it WAS run on a PC then I find it funny some PC master race person is using this as evidence of Xbox Failure when the ONLY game that had problems during this presentation would have been run on a PC! ROFLMAO


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well not only did the BF4 video fail for the first 5 minutes of the presentation, but not its evident its not even done on the Xbone it was done on PC...
> 
> Im sorry but this is yet again another Xbone failure. I dont care what lacrossewacker says, its a failure.


well, microsoft didn't create BF4 or ruin their presentation. to me it's another in a huge list of "EA failures" if anything. I'm sure the game is identical on PS4/Xbone/PC.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> the game was leaked completely a few days ago. there is a thread on here about it.
> I have resolved to wait about 18-24 months after release before going all in on another console. should be able to pick up a bunch of great titles in one shot as well.


Yeah it's a great idea. I picked up a PS3 very late in it's lifecycle and was getting all the AAA titles for a few pounds each lol. Was blown away by Killzone 3 and although I disliked it at first, have grown to love Uncharted as well.

(The only problem with the Xbone is with used games fees their may not be any bargain Xbone games to pick up later on as they may all require the full game fee to re activate..)

After using the PS3 I'm planning on getting the PS4 at launch, that Killzone game must be played immediately


----------



## sausageson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> well, microsoft didn't create BF4 or ruin their presentation. to me it's another in a huge list of "EA failures" if anything. I'm sure the game is identical on PS4/Xbone/PC.


We don't even know what platform the bf footage was running on, along with the technical problems possibly not even being due to EA since it wasn't even their conference. Also why would you assume the PS4/Xboxone/PC will all be identical when every bf game to date has had more pc centric features and graphics options? I love how anything with EA or Battlefield in it instantly attracts the illogical haters.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> BF4 looked freaking amazing, a breath of fresh air from these cinematic trailers.


The graphics were nice the the gameplay looked like BF3 all over again to me, just set in a Michael Bay film; then again I never expected BF4 to be my cup of tea considering I couldn't get into BF3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Oh it is a Halo? HECK YES!
> 
> did they mention if that was realtime? Looked like CGI with those particle effects.


Most of the "realtime" stuff was trailers, keep in mind unless they say it's direct gameplay footage (And it obviously is ala BF4 footage) being on the console in real time could mean they're just playing a video off of a console.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> $500 console lasting 6-7 years. So spread out over that period, only $70-80 bucks a year for a Xbox One.
> 
> Considering some of spend $500 a year on our computers, $500 for something that lasts 6-7 years isn't that bad at all. Everything in perspective!


Except most of the cost in an Xbox has been Xbox Live Gold and accessories...You'd likely double that, and I'd wager most launch model PS3 owners (Even those who got it for $1000 here in Australia) have spent less than a lot of 360 owners because of XBL Gold and the like alone.

All in all, the cost is roughly in line with a launch 360 when you take inflation into account and the like...The Xbox has generally always been the more expensive option thanks to Gold though, although the free games (About damn time) makes that a big better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> Lol @ people thinking Sony is going $399. There's no way they're caving this time around. the PS3 original price point was a sign of things to come.


..You mean like how Sony now knows launching stuff at a certain pricepoint that is too high means consumers won't buy?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> This. For as long as consoles last, $500 isn't too bad for them.


Don't always bet on it lasting well, you'd be kicking yourself if you'd used that same thing with an Xbox 360 now...Most people I know have gone through 2-3 of them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Best E3 in years!


I really disagree, Project Spark looks nice and Forza is always welcome to me but other than that it seemed like everything else I can get on PC (ie. No $500 cost for hardware to play it on) or just isn't that fun to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> one thing that is exclusive to the Xbox One (and sort of PC) is that Xbox Controller! Even if every single Xbox game was also on the PlayStation, I would only stick to Xbox because of that controller. I love it


I've seen a tonne of things that convert Xbox 360 controllers to PS3 and visa versa...plus its not really exclusive considering that if it's anything like the 360, I can plug it in my USB port, let drivers install and go.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Hmmm... i will probably get it on pc then lol


Of course.


----------



## Athrun Zala

With that new 360 apparently being released already, now is as good of a time as any to sell my current 360 on ebay, upgrade some parts, and stay PC gaming focused until that inevitable price drop for the consoles. Seems like a good plan atm.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Oh so ONE game was ran on the PC and it makes the entire presentation a fail? Are you kidding me? One you can't even prove it was ran on a PC. Just b/c there was a backspace button does not prove anything. Finally even if it WAS run on a PC then I find it funny some PC master race person is using this as evidence of Xbox Failure when the ONLY game that had problems during this presentation would have been run on a PC! ROFLMAO


I dont mean the whole presentation, I mean the BF4 one. I added the last part because im sure its only a matter of time until lacross comes in and defends the BF4 presentation somehow. Although I dont see how it can be defended as it was supposed to be included on the XBOX ONE presentation video, not a PC advertisement.


----------



## zinfinion

Ooooh, new Thrustmaster racing wheel for Xbone.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> A $500 PC built today would not run all of those games at 60 fps. It just wouldn't happen.


How many console games run at 60fps?

There's been rumours of 1080p/60fps on next gen consoles but i very much doubt that will actually happen for most games, it'll be the usual 720/30fps stuff.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sausageson*
> 
> We don't even know what platform the bf footage was running on, along with the technical problems possibly not even being due to EA since it wasn't even their conference. Also why would you assume the PS4/Xboxone/PC will all be identical when every bf game to date has had more pc centric features and graphics options? I love how anything with EA or Battlefield in it instantly attracts the illogical haters.


They have to feel apart of the in-crowd.

Besides, the other game, "Crimson something" didn't have sound at all. Not EA's fault, it's the sound guy.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 500€


You have a GTX TITAN in your PC. A GPU which cost $1000 and you're complaining about the price of the Xbox which costs half of that and does more.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> You have a GTX TITAN in your PC. A GPU which cost $1000 and you're complaining about the price of the Xbox?


I'm fairly certain that was a $500 = 500€ eyeroll.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> How many console games run at 60fps?
> 
> There's been rumours of 1080p/60fps on next gen consoles but i very much doubt that will actually happen for most games, it'll be the usual 720/30fps stuff.


Maybe I am wrong but I heard the devs saying "all at 60 fps" all over the entire presentation. So for the moment I am just assuming, that's usually a bad thing to do but atm it's really all we can do until the thing is released.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Titanfall is gonna be on PC, XboxONE and Xbox360, says Respawn, former Call of Duty developers. And it's on...Source Engine?


Yup. I'll pick up TitanFall on PC. That title looks pretty good.

Instead of spending $499 on an XBO, I'll spend $399 on a GTX 770 and have twice the GLOPS, and keep my existing controllers and ability to play all the games I currently own for that platform (and be able to buy used games for cheap). I already have Twitch running on my PC, no need to wait for November for this "awesome new feature".


----------



## geoxile

MS"s conference was pretty good. Game after game with like a dozen exclusives. At this point it just comes down to the PS4's price.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Don't always bet on it lasting well, you'd be kicking yourself if you'd used that same thing with an Xbox 360 now...Most people I know have gone through 2-3 of them.


I've only had 1 XBOX360 and 2 PS3's ( I wanted to get the ultra slim model, and sell off my original phat model with the emotion engine since I didn't use it much any more aside for Netflix ).

I also tend to take care of my stuff and not abuse it often. All my devices get fully dusted out weekly and are ran in areas where they get plenty of cool air while running. They also don't get ran several nights in a row with a game running keeping the heat up. They get used for an hour or 2 a day ( sometimes not even that ) and turned off afterwards.

I have had to fix several RROD's and YLOD's though I know a few of them were people that stuffed them in cramped cabinets and played Crysis 2 and BF3 for several days straight, and let the game running while they were at work.

And that's really all the problems consisted of, heat issues.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheezman*
> 
> I thought E3 was suppose to be the "Xbox One game changer!"


It sorta changed my mind









With all those games, I just might get one.

Waiting to see Sony though.


----------



## zinfinion

Killzone 4 looking good.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

You cant compare X1 to PC @ $500. After all a $500 PC can do a lot more and can be upgraded with the money you spend on Live and expensive X1 games. On top of that you can play a lot more games. Thats the beauty of PC. You can play games that are over 10 year old.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I am more excited for Nintendo tomorrow.


----------



## King Lycan

Seriously for M$'s sake I hope Sony makes the PS4 more expensive, because if its the same price or lower. It's gonna be bad for M$


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Lycan*
> 
> Seriously for M$'s sake I hope Sony makes the PS4 more expensive, because if its the same price or lower. It's gonna be bad for M$


Most people don't know what's in the box... so even if it's the same price it could still sell more. Look at 7970 vs 680 sales.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sausageson*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> well, microsoft didn't create BF4 or ruin their presentation. to me it's another in a huge list of "EA failures" if anything. I'm sure the game is identical on PS4/Xbone/PC.
> 
> 
> 
> *We don't even know what platform the bf footage was running on*, along with the technical problems possibly not even being due to EA since it wasn't even their conference. Also why would you assume the PS4/Xboxone/PC will all be identical when every bf game to date has had more pc centric features and graphics options? I love how anything with EA or Battlefield in it instantly attracts the illogical haters.
Click to expand...

it's ok if you can't comprehend that the xbox one has no backspace key or origin client. and game publishers are responsible for their respective games' presentations made at the press conference, not microsoft. bf games in the past were limited by console hardware. that isn't a problem anymore, at least for now, and xbox one is supplemented by "the cloud". there is no logical reason to think the pc version will be different at all outside of the obvious possibility of better visuals (at several times the cost in hardware at that). carry on pretending that you are defending poor EA from the e-bullies


----------



## ratiller

didn't sony say way back that this gen would be cheaper than last gen?

oh and is it just me or were there no real game changers in microsofts E3 lineup? shooter after shooter no real standouts..

and Titanfall first always online? Cloud computing = that right?

and I can't even begin to express my laughter when microsoft reveals Halo like it's going to draw any kind of a big crowd after what 343 has already proven they're incapable of doing


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> there is no logical reason to think the pc version will be different at all outside of the obvious possibility of better visuals (at several times the cost in hardware at that).


And >16:9 aspect ratios. And kb/mouse. The standard differences pretty much.


----------



## Fickle Pickle

Between my PC and the PS4 I will buy in November, this is going to be a very good year for gaming. Who is betting Uncharted 4 will be revealed?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Lycan*
> 
> Seriously for M$'s sake I hope Sony makes the PS4 more expensive, because if its the same price or lower. It's gonna be bad for M$


Meh i wouldn't say so, there controller alone is a no buy for me, and same reason some of my friends wont buy it! sony has some cool games but there controller is horridly small and so crap for fps.. racing games is ok on the ps3/ps4 controller size but in the past hasn't been many good ones on Sony . i also hate the analog sticks are side by side on Sony's controller, I wish they at least made a bigger version of there controller for those of use with bigger hands !


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Yup. I'll pick up TitanFall on PC. That title looks pretty good.
> 
> Instead of spending $499 on an XBO, I'll spend $399 on a GTX 770 and have twice the GLOPS, and keep my existing controllers and ability to play all the games I currently own for that platform (and be able to buy used games for cheap). I already have Twitch running on my PC, no need to wait for November for this "awesome new feature".


Indeed it looks funny. Fluid 60fps(on consoles) MP/Co-op parkour grunt mech based shooter, and that's only after 4 minutes of gameplay. If there's something that seems nuts, this is. Can't wait to ejectoseatdrop on a unaware FRIGGIN' HUGE MECH and pop his cell.









BTW, when is EA conference? How much time left? I'm getting fits trying to do the conversion between Pacific/European times after two good glasses of 12yo Whisky. If EA announces Mirror's Edge 2, this bad boy is going down, and at least another half once my girlfriend comes from work.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> there is no logical reason to think the pc version will be different at all outside of the obvious possibility of better visuals (at several times the cost in hardware at that).
> 
> 
> 
> And >16:9 aspect ratios. And kb/mouse. The standard differences pretty much.
Click to expand...

even worth mentioning? it will have the same aspect ratio on console and obviously use the controller for input (maybe kb+mouse). I was more so talking about gameplay differences. like how BF3 on console has no jets and half the team size in mp. don't think that or the graphics are going to show any difference when this game launches.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stuup1dmofo*
> 
> Between my PC and the PS4 I will buy in November, this is going to be a very good year for gaming. Who is betting Uncharted 4 will be revealed?


Yeah boi, highlights for me are Killzone and Driveclub on PS4 and BF4 + Witcher 3 on PC. Those 4 games are enough to last me for a couple years tbh lol. I do wander sometimes when people go on about MOAR games !! I think how many games do you actually need? How do some of the guys on here have so much time to play all these games?!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> even worth mentioning?


Yes.


----------



## Fickle Pickle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Yeah boi, highlights for me are Killzone and Driveclub on PS4 and BF4 + Witcher 3 on PC. Those 4 games are enough to last me for a couple years tbh lol. I do wander sometimes when people go on about MOAR games !! I think how many games do you actually need? How do some of the guys on here have so much time to play all these games?!


If you love something, you make time. =)


----------



## King Lycan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Most people don't know what's in the box... so even if it's the same price it could still sell more. Look at 7970 vs 680 sales.


"Most people" would care about the fact that they can't play used games on it.


----------



## Nonehxc

Found it. 13 minutes to go folks! Come to me, Faith!!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Found it. 13 minutes to go folks! Come to me, Faith!!


Damn skippy.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Lycan*
> 
> "Most people" would care about the fact that they can't play used games on it.


Less than you think.


----------



## Cheezman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Less than you think.


Not a justification in the least.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You cant compare X1 to PC @ $500. After all a $500 PC can do a lot more and can be upgraded with the money you spend on Live and expensive X1 games. On top of that you can play a lot more games. Thats the beauty of PC. You can play games that are over 10 year old.


you can play alot more than that lol


----------



## Alatar

EA conference now Live!


----------



## Nonehxc

EA's press conference is starting...

*PLEASE INSERT COIN.*


----------



## zinfinion

Awwww yeah, here we go! Come on NFS Rivals!


----------



## Offline

Thanks Capcom.


----------



## Alatar

Starting out with some wubwub I see....


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Starting out with some wubwub I see....


I've been so exposed I am immune to wub wub now.


----------



## zinfinion

Oh lawd.


----------



## Qu1ckset




----------



## Nonehxc

Lol, nice trolling. Garden Warfare.









This E3 seems epic so far. I haven't seen so much anticipation and lulz for quite some time.


----------



## KingGreasy

I'd buy that planet vs zombies game.


----------



## Alatar

Lol this is starting out well


----------



## FatalProximity

Why does EA insist on forcing us to listen to dubstep???


----------



## deathdeal3r

dargen warfare lol


----------



## geoxile

"The brains behind the garden ware"


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Lol this is starting out well


Response is incredibly tepid from the crowd. I'm rather interested in it to be honest.


----------



## King Lycan

What the...... is this EA ?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Lycan*
> 
> What the...... is this EA ?


This! Is! POPCAP! *kicks dude into a well*


----------



## Qu1ckset

omg lol disco zombie, what am i watching!


----------



## KingGreasy

GOTY right here calling it.


----------



## Orici

damn, console games


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I'm in the wrong industry.

I can haz time machine?


----------



## Charlie D Surf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Lol this is starting out well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Response is incredibly tepid from the crowd. I'm rather interested in it to be honest.
Click to expand...

Did you see how his joke got NOTHING? I thoroughly enjoyed that.


----------



## geoxile

I'd buy it if it comes to PC.


----------



## Nonehxc

Lol, FGS, fumigate already.









Faith!!!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Lol, FGS, fumigate already.


Defoliate you mean...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I'd buy it if it comes to PC.


Day one 4-pack.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Titanfall


----------



## King Lycan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I'd buy it if it comes to PC.


Right you'll "buy" it huh


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Titanfall on PC as well?


----------



## King Lycan

These female developers are never sexy


----------



## FatalProximity

titanfall will be on PC. awesomee


----------



## Brokenstorm

The fact that many EA games are not on PS4 fills me with hope that maybe they backed down on their DRM


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Titanfall on PC as well?


Yes. http://www.polygon.com/2013/6/6/4401938/respawns-first-game-is-titanfall-coming-to-xbox-one-xbox-360-and-pc


----------



## Lifeshield

Can't wait for the new Killer Instinct. My body is ready!


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Defoliate you mean...
> Day one 4-pack.


Lol, yes. Fumigate is used in spanish for the two and I translated it wrong: exterminate plants & insects...


----------



## zinfinion

I love how this presser is shown on a 3x wide display setup, yet that's a total no-go on consoles.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

I hear background noise on the twitch steam...







I think someone in sound messed up. Anyone else?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Lycan*
> 
> These female developers are never sexy


it's not their job to be.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

HECK YES! Battlefront!!!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

SWB YEAHHHHH


----------



## deathdeal3r

battlefront omg


----------



## deathdeal3r

battlefront omg


----------



## doomlord52

BATTLEFRONT WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooo


----------



## Mach 5

BATTLEFRONT!!!!!!!


----------



## Alatar

Booyah!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Yes Ferraris are back in NFS.


----------



## zinfinion

Hot Pursuit 2 confirmed. Awww yiss!


----------



## Qu1ckset

no one cares about nfs, go back to battlefront!!!!


----------



## FatalProximity

After Forza, need for speed is very unimpressive


----------



## villain

Was the Battlefront footage a teaser or more trolling?


----------



## King Lycan

A new Burnout please EA ?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

You hear this Polyphony? This is what engines/exhaust should sound like.


----------



## Fickle Pickle

Battlefront on Frostbite...this is gonna sound so freaken good on my SVS Sound System. DICE games are the only ones that really use my 1000w subwoofer...god i'm so excited.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> After Forza, need for speed is very unimpressive


Completely different game types. Hot Pursuit/Rivals are almost kart racers with real cars once you get into the power ups/deployables.


----------



## Brokenstorm

Open microphones backstage are painful to listen to


----------



## phinexswarm71

im so excited abour the new battlefront,so much good memories with the 2nd


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> no one cares about nfs, go back to battlefront!!!!


Yeah need more Battlefront.


----------



## doomlord52

EA, no one cares about ANY of your games now; you teased SWBF. Now you gotta show it.


----------



## King Lycan

I think I saw a dualshock 4 controller


----------



## Mach 5

Need for Speed movie?


----------



## Nonehxc

Lol, Gametrailers live feed is awesome. Jesse!









Need For Speed: 2 DLC 2 Furious














:axesmiley


----------



## twistedbran

What's this playing along on the tablet business? What am I missing?


----------



## King Lycan

Let's hear it Madden 2014 for the PC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nonehxc

Lol, never thought I would say this, given my love for the series...

Dragon Age Inquisition trailer is so MEH after The Witcher 3 reveal.


----------



## zinfinion

Ball handling...


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Ball handling...


You wouldn't understand.


----------



## $ilent

Basketball...yawnnn









We want cod:dog!


----------



## FatalProximity

Excited for the new dribbling but the nba trailer was borring lol


----------



## Pheonix777z

Plants vs zombies garden warfare is EA's best upcoming game


----------



## Andr3az

So much ball handling...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andr3az*
> 
> So much ball handling...


This is just the tip...


----------



## Athrun Zala

Adrian Peterson just came back from an ACL tear... EA obviously wants to injure him again by putting him on that cover.


----------



## doomlord52

Its... still... sports.

EA pls. we don't care. SWBF now.


----------



## Nonehxc

EA's timing is WAY OFF by a big distance. Too much talk about uninteresting things, no music and less games. Actually, the best part was the Garden Warfare trolling.









XboxONE presentation timing was spot on.









My team! Go Messi go!


----------



## BoomBox

Waiting on FIFA


----------



## $ilent

This madden looks crap! Is it just my internet or is it jittery for everyone? Looks so sluggish.


----------



## doomlord52

Please, no more sports.... This is just boring.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Doesn't EA's exclusive NFL license end after madden 25?

drake <3


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Its... still... sports.
> 
> EA pls. we don't care. SWBF now.


No kidding. I am not interested. Plus, the applause from the audience is minimal.


----------



## deathdeal3r

omg stated from the bottom lol

OMG DRAKE LMAOooooo hahahhahahah


----------



## BoomBox

FIFA!


----------



## zinfinion

Jeeze FCB, show some Catalan pride.


----------



## Deluxe

People are clapping for the box cover of a madden game, REALLY???


----------



## $ilent

Lol nobody clapped when Drake came out.

I.T People: Drake is a musician. Quite a big one.


----------



## King Lycan

No one cares about Barcelona we need some Manchester United !


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Doesn't EA's exclusive NFL license end after madden 25?
> 
> drake <3


Yeah, though I don't see how an extension doesn't happen. 2k Games may end up still missing out on making a football game.


----------



## deathdeal3r

started on N64 now im here


----------



## P3anutg

ugh sports games, so boring.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Lol nobody clapped when Drake came out.


Crowd reactions have been off all day so far. The awkwardness is amusing.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> Yeah, though I don't see how an extension doesn't happen. 2k Games may end up still missing out on making a football game.


Yeah thats what I'm worried about








I dont even care about 2k football, but I know EA will never bring madden back to pc.


----------



## King Lycan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathdeal3r*
> 
> started on N64 now im here


----------



## $ilent

boxingggg! Woops its UFC.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Lycan*
> 
> No one cares about Barcelona we need some Manchester United !












Come to Spain. I'll give you a good day/night Barcelona tour and then we'll go to a FCB match. You'll change your mind.
















If there's no Vitaliy Klitschsko nor Manny Pacquiao when they announce a boxing game, I call this conference CRAP.


----------



## zinfinion

I'm loving this recorded crowd noise.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Smh I saw the announcer grab the mic and expected a new Fight Night... instead I get UFC smh.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Watching this in Twitch chat has me laughing so hard


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Drake is a musician.


You're killing me


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> boxingggg!


mma


----------



## doomlord52

This is just... so bad. UFC now?
Seriously?

You have BF4, SWBF, possibly SW1313 and probably a bunch of other stuff, so you show SPORTS.

Stoooooppp


----------



## Blooddrunk

I was impressed with the Madden gameplay. No more running around with sticks up the players butts.

Totally not hype for Battlefront. Dice is gonna DLC it up.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

That was so weak, I think my ears are bleeding.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> This is just... so bad. UFC now?
> Seriously?
> 
> You have BF4, SWBF, possibly SW1313 and probably a bunch of other stuff, so you show SPORTS.
> 
> Stoooooppp


Because every gamer in the world cares about SW1313.


----------



## ghostrider85

ok i'm done.


----------



## King Lycan

Yea you took him down first, that's real smart...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> Smh I saw the announcer grab the mic and expected a new Fight Night... instead I get UFC smh.


I was thinking exact same thing, then I heard the announcer and it wasnt Michael Buffer, therefore it couldnt be a Fight Night.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> You're killing me


Lol I see your point, at least he isnt as bad as the likes of Will.I.Am


----------



## Andr3az

Pure action!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Come to Spain. I'll give you a good day/night Barcelona tour and then we'll go to a FCB match. You'll change your mind.


Indeed. Spent a month. Saw Camp Nou (wasnt futbol season







) Hiked Montserrat. Good times.


----------



## Alatar

Why does EA pull this sports stuff every single year?

The people watching these conferences aren't interested in sports games. Just listen to the press clap to these sports things compared to them clapping to battlefront....

Save the sports game adverts to prime time TV, billboards and cereal boxes.


----------



## Nonehxc

Who's gonna give me back this badly spent hour?









EA, you're drunk. Go home EA.

All talk has been about AIs in sport games.


----------



## $ilent

BF4 is baaaack.

Commander mode looks good, ive not heard of that before.

edit: what the craps going on my sounds gone.


----------



## djriful

Battlefield 4 FINALLY!!!!!!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Why does EA pull this sports stuff every single year?
> 
> The people watching these conferences aren't interested in sports games. Just listen to the press clap to these sports things compared to them clapping to battlefront....
> 
> Save the sports game adverts to prime time TV and cereal boxes.


Sports is mad money for EA.


----------



## royalkilla408

I actually love sports games. I love football and soccer. Still, I was a bit disappointed at the graphics they showed for Madden and Fifa. I haven't purchased Madden for about 3 years since it sucked. I didn't see anything that would make me buy it again.

FIFA is a game I just have to buy. One good thing about the EA FIFA team is that they make a great game. Can't wait for it.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Sports is mad money for EA.


Sure but E3 is the wrong place to show the games. The people tuning in aren't the target market.

BF4 now though


----------



## Nonehxc

Commander!!! BF4 commander mode!!! Air, land and sea MP!!!

Now that's talking, EA.









Wow, battleships. That's what I mean.


----------



## twistedbran

Commander mode WOOW


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Who's gonna give me back this badly spent hour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EA, you're drunk. Go home EA.
> 
> All talk has been about AIs in sport games.


Uh, sports is probably EA's biggest genre. You need to calm down.

Also... COMMANDER MODE YES


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Why does EA pull this sports stuff every single year?
> 
> The people watching these conferences aren't interested in sports games. Just listen to the press clap to these sports things compared to them clapping to battlefront....
> 
> Save the sports game adverts to prime time TV, billboards and cereal boxes.


To be fair online viewers are the real grab


----------



## zinfinion

64 MP? Yup. No telling if is Xbone or PC.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

What on earth is going on at this conference! (but seriously, the Twitch chat is to die for)


----------



## doomlord52

showing the PC version.... ok. Let's see what you've got.


----------



## zinfinion

Backspace. PC confirmed.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> I actually love sports games. I love football and soccer. Still, I was a bit disappointed at the graphics they showed for Madden and Fifa. I haven't purchased Madden for about 3 years since it sucked. I didn't see anything that would make me buy it again.
> 
> FIFA is a game I just have to buy. One good thing about the EA FIFA team is that they make a great game. Can't wait for it.


Have yet to pick up a FIFA, but I may have to. Haven't picked up a madden since 98 though. The ball handling physics in NBA Live is actually really ill and for a player like Kyrie Irving, it'll really shine. The ball's like a yoyo to him.


----------



## $ilent

come on give my back my sound dammit


----------



## Alatar

5 person squad? commander mode?

Sounds like they've actually listened to feedback.


----------



## doomlord52

And it loooks....

Exactly like BF3. Surprise surprise.


----------



## Kyronn94

My sound on the Gamespot stream has just died.


----------



## Nonehxc

OMG dat destruction









Little boats and patrol boats MP gameplay while there's a ominous battleship in the distance. Sea-Land artillery strike? So much F yes.









YES! Battleship artillery strike launched from Pad.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Map looks 100x better than anything on bf3


----------



## djriful

Something is messed up... video went black and no sounds.....

Why the characters appear to be glow in dark places.


----------



## zinfinion

Now I'm wondering if a FTS 3x magnifier would work with a PKA-S. I don't see why not...


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Everyone at computer with controllers lol


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

They are on PC...game looks no different than BF3. Not buying.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

I like hockey,football,soccer, and the new UFC looks decent, but I want some more Battlefront now.....more bf4 yay.....


----------



## Alatar

The map looks brilliant


----------



## King Lycan

So when you're in commando mode you don't do anything basically ?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

BF4 looks epic.


----------



## Emu105

Wow commander control threw ipad thats pretty cool..


----------



## villain

The whole thing looked so scripted.


----------



## LBear

Omg....


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Wow a nice pathetic excuse for building collapse, looks like COD

ninja edit: MIRRORS EDGE! YESSS! (2015?? /sadface)


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> The whole thing looked so scripted.


Yeah. No way that was live.


----------



## zinfinion

OMG


----------



## Pheonix777z

Can't wait for BF4 !


----------



## Athrun Zala

Now THIS is what I wanted to see.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I might actually get bf4 on sale

lol mirrors edge hopefully it isnt as bad as the 1st one


----------



## King Lycan

AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MIRRORS EDGE


----------



## doomlord52

Oh hello mirrors edge....


----------



## Alatar

YES!

Mirror's edge!


----------



## zinfinion

Awwww yisss! But only when it's ready.


----------



## djriful

OMG........................ MIRROR EDGE 2


----------



## dir_d

ME2 looks good


----------



## theturbofd

MIRRORS EDGE 2 :O:O

And that BF4 building collapse!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Blah blah blah Battlefront blah blah blah Mirrors Edge 2 that is all I took away from EA


----------



## Nonehxc

Let's sum it up:

-Commander mode returns.
-5 man squad
-Air, sea and land warfare. Vehicles on land, they've showed boat and patrol boat gunplay and battlehip artillery strike from a Tab/Pad.
-Destruction is greatly improved.

Good job DICE. Now ME2 pls.









Now I have to drink the entire bottle out of pure awesomeness. ME2 + a real Battlefield after so long.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

EA: Coming when its ready???? LOL


----------



## Dangur

Damn bf4 looks epic.


----------



## Lifeshield

Mirrors Edge 2!!! OMG!!!!

That looks amazing!!!


----------



## LTC

So Battlefront?


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> The whole thing looked so scripted.


Glad I'm not the only one thinking that.


----------



## zinfinion

So. BF4 + NFS Rivals + ME2. EA getting some of my monehs still.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Wow im going to have a sore wallet this fall...


----------



## $ilent

Dammit sucky E3 website lost sound half way through I missed half of BF4, the parts I saw looked decent though, huge maps.

Just rewinding now on E3 site, wish the e3 site wasnt so damm laggy.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Blah blah blah Battlefront blah blah blah Mirrors Edge 2 that is all I took away from EA


Pretty much.


----------



## Blk

Mirrors Edge 2 hell yeah!!


----------



## doomlord52

Well... that was a thing.

SWBF and Mirrors Edge look great, BF4 looks like BF3.5, a whole bunch of sports stuff I don't care for.... and that's basically it.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> So. BF4 + NFS Rivals + ME2. EA getting some of my monehs still.


Totally! Man... I just hope that there's no stupid holds on when stuff gets released.

Did everyone love that they were playing BF4 on PC?!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> So. BF4 + NFS Rivals + ME2.


+ Battlefront!


----------



## kx11

pre-ordered BF4


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Pretty much a slop of games from EA, shows their sweatshop style of development. Except for DICE. (BF4 might as well be a $30 add on for the current game.)


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Totally! Man... I just hope that there's no stupid holds on when stuff gets released.
> 
> Did everyone love that they were playing BF4 on PC?!


Didn't notice if it was PC's or consoles with mice and keyboards. Was a few control pad users there.


----------



## King Lycan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Blah blah blah Battlefront blah blah blah Mirrors Edge 2 that is all I took away from EA


What did you expect ? Something innovative


----------



## Nonehxc

Was the Battlefront presentation that good? TwitchTV feed crapped on me and Battlefront showed while i was changing to Gametrailers/SpikeTV.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Totally! Man... I just hope that there's no stupid holds on when stuff gets released.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> + Battlefront!


Almost forgot Garden Warfare. As for Battlefront, I've not played the originals (yes I am a terrible person) so I'll need to get more infos on that. And Titanfall as well. My Origin library is going to be huge. LOL.


----------



## royalkilla408

EA conference was WAY better than Microsoft. I liked the games. Hopefully EA is more friendly to gamers and our wallets. Can't wait for Battlefront, BF4, and FIFA 14. Will by those three the first day on PS4 and PC. I will wait for the other games to go to $20 or under.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Out of EA's whole conference only game I might buy is BF4, and that would be on sale lol.
Unless they bring madden to pc then they can have my $60


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> EA: Coming when its ready???? LOL


Cyberpunk from CD also said the samething. High expectations.


----------



## ipv89

Has e3 started yet? or are the press conferences before the event?


----------



## di inferi

bah!


----------



## Athrun Zala

I'll glady be the only disappointed that EA are still not releasing Madden for the PC. Smh I really hope that exclusive license with the NFL doesn't get renewed.


----------



## akaTRAP

Did that whole skyscraper crumble in multiplayer? Excuse me while I pre-order Battlefield 4.


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Was the Battlefront presentation that good? TwitchTV feed crapped on me and Battlefront showed while i was changing to Gametrailers/SpikeTV.


Not really, just a teaser.


----------



## zinfinion

Can't wait for Ubisoft! Let's go back in time, shall we?






Yikes!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Now lets see what Ubisoft has to offer and Sony. This week is going to be amazing.


----------



## $ilent

Did anyone hear about DICE putting 64man bf4 gameplay on for next 3 days? Anyone got any links to said video?


----------



## P3anutg

EA conference was crappy, BF4 was the best part.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3anutg*
> 
> EA conference was crappy, BF4 was the best part.


For me Mirrors Edge 2 finally being made official was the best part. It looks stunning aswell.


----------



## th3illusiveman

LOL at the people thinking they would play an actual unscripted round of BF4 on the stage. Everything they did was to show off the new additions to the game, hence how the heli conveniently doesn't move out of the RPG path. So disappointed they didn't show a Mass Effect 4 trailer, stupid sports games.


----------



## Intel4Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Did anyone hear about DICE putting 64man bf4 gameplay on for next 3 days? Anyone got any links to said video?


http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield-4/e3-live-stream?websso=1

starts tomorrow


----------



## majin662

Loved the BF4....but I do know that it comes with battlelog and it's problems...punkbuster and it's problems...and mucho mucho hackers and those problems...and I also remember most of these not being fixed from BF3

still....was excited


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> LOL at the people thinking they would play an actual unscripted round of BF4 on the stage. Everything did did was to show off the new additions to the game, hence how the heli conveniently doesn't move out of the RPG path. So disappointed they didn't show a Mass Effect 4 trailer, stupid sports games.


Of course it's scripted... I'd argue that most of the gameplay we've seen so far has been scripted to show off the features of the game. No publisher/dev is going to go up there and show a demo of a player getting killed over and over again because he/she sucks at games.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Can't wait for Ubisoft! Let's go back in time, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes!


He just wants you to hold his joy wand and poop on his toothbrush/toothpaste.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Other than the sports segment I thought that conference was pretty damn solid. BF4 and ME2 was enough but then NFS Rivals and Titanfall just added a delicious layer of icing. This time there was no lie.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Other than the sports segment I thought that conference was pretty damn solid. BF4 and ME2 was enough but then NFS Rivals and Titanfall just added a delicious layer of icing. This time there was no lie.


So much filler about sports AIs. In the middle, they we're completely out of tempo and of note for me.

In other news...where's my friggin' Mirror's Edge 2 trailer? Where's that kind soul who's gonna provide me my Faith fix?


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Of course it's scripted... I'd argue that most of the gameplay we've seen so far has been scripted to show off the features of the game. No publisher/dev is going to go up there and show a demo of a player getting killed over and over again because he/she sucks at games.


Indeed, when so much stuff can go wrong already


----------



## $ilent

I dont understand why half the people on BF4 multi were sat on pc using xbox controller and half using pc peripherals. Its obvious that it was on PC, no need in trying to persuade us otherwise.

Anyone else get that feeling?


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I dont understand why half the people on BF4 multi were sat on pc using xbox controller and half using pc peripherals. Its obvious that it was on PC, no need in trying to persuade us otherwise.
> 
> Anyone else get that feeling?


Cross-play? There seems to be quite a bit of cross-play betweem systems going on. In Dead Rising 3 a guy called an artillery strike trough his smartphone. In BF4, I've seen those pad/kb+mouse guys plus another guy calling a battleship artillery strike through his tab/pad.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I dont understand why half the people on BF4 multi were sat on pc using xbox controller and half using pc peripherals. Its obvious that it was on PC, no need in trying to persuade us otherwise.
> 
> Anyone else get that feeling?


Yea, but it did make sense, at least for the 'camera' player.

A big screen + PC gameplay would mean snappy camera movement, which doesn't look great. As a viewer, you wouldn't get to focus on things. The controller, while being worse of actually playing, means smooth movement, and that means easier-to-watch gameplay.


----------



## Orici

YES! Mirror's Edge 2!


----------



## keikei

The amount of action in those few minutes of the single player campaign for BF4 i would argue totally surpasses what was in the entire campaign of BF3. DICE cranked the action lever real high on this one Gentlemen!









OT: Dark Souls 2 was also cool. Dat boss was well...boss.


----------



## alienware

guys i missed the xbox and ea conference...is there a place where i can watch it now?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienware*
> 
> guys i missed the xbox and ea conference...is there a place where i can watch it now?


http://www.e3expo.com/

That lets you rewind the footage.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orici*
> 
> YES! Mirror's Edge 2!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> The amount of action in those few minutes of the single player campaign for BF4 i would argue totally surpasses what was in the entire campaign of BF3. DICE cranked the action lever real high on this one Gentlemen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT: Dark Souls 2 was also cool. Dat boss was well...boss.


*YES!!!!SO MUCH FAITH!!!*


























































So far this E3 is being awesome for my tastes. A true Battlefield after so long...The Witcher 3 reveal...Mirror's Edge 2 announcement...
















Crap, I'm gonna wish a Final Fantasy VII expanded remake. All my wishes are coming true.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> DICE cranked the action lever real high on this one Gentlemen!


Michael Bay's exclusivity contract with Activision expired.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I must be the only person that hated the 1st mirrors edge lol

hopefully it will be better I guess, cant get any worse.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> I must be the only person that hated the 1st mirrors edge lol
> 
> hopefully it will be better I guess, cant get any worse.


I'll bath in your blood before I start playing it in 3 monitor 3D Surround.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I dont understand why half the people on BF4 multi were sat on pc using xbox controller and half using pc peripherals. Its obvious that it was on PC, no need in trying to persuade us otherwise.
> 
> Anyone else get that feeling?


Does there need to be some underlying reason? Can people not use a control pad simply because they can?


----------



## mikeyzelda

Sony's conference is today too?, so many of them in just one day


----------



## zinfinion

Aww yes, Molyneux. This gonna be good.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda*
> 
> Sony's conference is today too?, so many of them in just one day


Yea, Ubi starts in ~20 min, then Sony in 3 hours 20 min from now.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Yea, Ubi starts in ~20 min, then Sony in 2 hours 20 min from now.


Yup. Food and bathroom now. Preferably not at the same time.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Does there need to be some underlying reason? Can people not use a control pad simply because they can?


I was more hoping to see the potential of how these new games will look on next gen consoles, as apposed to on PC.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Yup. Food and bathroom now. Preferably not at the same time.


I'm not being very productive today.


----------



## Alvarez

Shame, dayum shame that Ryse is Xbox One exc. It's going to be forgotten with this console ...

As Roman history lover, very sad news for me... Im trying to find a reason to get xbox one, but so far i have none. Halo 5, Halo 6, new gears of war and ryse is not sufficent enough to spend 500euros for this console.

Sorry Microsoft


----------



## XKaan

ROFL at the BF4 players sitting at PC's and using an XBOX controller....

That's like being with a hot girl that is a 10 out of 10 and deciding you would rather pop one off alone instead...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> ROFL at the BF4 players sitting at PC's and using an XBOX controller....
> 
> That's like being with a hot girl that is a 10 out of 10 and deciding you would rather pop one off alone instead...


Maybe the just wanted to show that this time there is actual support for it?


----------



## $ilent

I have to admit, after seeing these games at E3 I am starting to grow toward the xbox. I just wish there wasnt the negative stuff floating round about it.


----------



## Alvarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Maybe the just wanted to show that this time there is actual support for it?


I think they found console players. Because i saw couple of people playing with kb + mouse.

Apart from this, are we sure that it was live ? Their button pressing, clicking was synced with the footage while camera was passing behind them


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> ROFL at the BF4 players sitting at PC's and using an XBOX controller....
> 
> That's like being with a hot girl that is a 10 out of 10 and deciding you would rather pop one off alone instead...


Because a gameplay showcase of a brand new game is all about being competitive...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I was more hoping to see the potential of how these new games will look on next gen consoles, as apposed to on PC.


There probably won't be a big deal of difference.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> ROFL at the BF4 players sitting at PC's and using an XBOX controller....
> 
> That's like being with a hot girl that is a 10 out of 10 and deciding you would rather pop one off alone instead...


alot easier to control tanks, jets and heli's with a gamepad IMO, but kb+m for infantry!


----------



## Pheonix777z

Ubisoft should be good, PS4 stream starts at 2AM here.. Will prob be awake for that, hopefully some other big games coming from Sony. Tbh be happy if they just showed an hours worth of Killzone lol.


----------



## Alatar

Ubi starting now


----------



## y2kcamaross

I was really excited for Killer Instinct....then I learned that Double Helix was making it and it was like Microsoft reached through my monitor and kicked me in the stomach


----------



## zinfinion

Ubi, Ubi, Ubi...


----------



## Alatar

Ubi's conference seems like it will be full of "wut" moments as always.


----------



## zinfinion

#girlwood. Is that anything like #guywood?


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Girlwood lol.....


----------



## villain

Oh no, that awful host again.. Let's hope they didn't invite Toby back.


----------



## Rezze23

Will I have to listen to this girls lisp for 70 mins?


----------



## $ilent

Did anyone catch any word about VoIP on bf4 for PC?


----------



## zinfinion

Also. Lana. Lana! LAAAANAAAAA!!


----------



## jdm317

My mitts aren't grubby....


----------



## TSXmike

Hahahaha oh boy...


----------



## Nonehxc

WHY U NO WATCH DOGS NOW UBI?


----------



## zinfinion

Sooo awkward. Also, "time machine". Nice call back.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Boring....


----------



## P3anutg

Her jokes are not funny.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Also. Lana. Lana! LAAAANAAAAA!!


WHATTTTTTTTTT?!?!!!


----------



## My Desired Display Name

haha this game seems awesome...i'm assuming it's a game


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> WHATTTTTTTTTT?!?!!!


*danger zone*


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Lol that game is awesome.


----------



## renji1337

The mighty quest for epic loot was hilarious xD


----------



## th3illusiveman

She needs to stop with the sex jokes.. It's cringe worthy















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Ubi's conference seems like it will be full of "wut" moments as always.


They are heading there at the speed of light.


----------



## Nonehxc

lol, that knight has a tongue like Full Metal Jacket instructor


----------



## twistedbran

Website is down







For The mighty Quest.. haha South Park


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Deadly technique that Nagasaki.


----------



## Nonehxc

Eve Guizmo's mouth is strangely well placed for a bit of chocolate cupcake









Dat legs.









The Crew looks neat. Armored all-road 4WD Camaro FTW.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

The CREW looks epic


----------



## doomlord52

The Quest for Loot trailer was awesome, and The Crew was even better. Damn. Ubi is doing it right.


----------



## famous1994

The Crew looks so good.............................. I have been waitng for a good racing game to come around!


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The CREW looks epic


Definitely. The graphics are breathtaking.

Wish they would get out of rear cam...


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Haha their presentation sounds just like need for speeds presentation

hmmm I usually don't care for racing games, in fact they're my least favorite genre, but this game seems pretty cool


----------



## Qu1ckset

the crew trailer looked sick, but gameplay is looking like it nothing special.....


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> the crew trailer looked sick, but gameplay is looking like it nothing special.....


Mmmhmm. Never put polished CGI right before actual gameplay. Huge letdown.


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> the crew trailer looked sick, but gameplay is looking like it nothing special.....


Yeah, gameplay looks meh... Lost a lot of interest already.


----------



## Nonehxc

Nice, portraits on The Crew have functionality like invites and such. No more boring trollish lobbies this gen.

FGS spike, show the feed form the video, not your camera.









Bah, nevermind. Game looks meh.


----------



## Shrak

The Crew... What every Need For Speed should have been after the original Hot Pursuit.


----------



## zinfinion

I must say, Ubi's attention to detail when stripping complex items to component parts is always fun.


----------



## zinfinion

Ram target missions, nope. Not after NFS Undercover. Screw that noise.


----------



## jdm317

Lets take down those monsters and run over 50 innocent people on the beach in the process... lol.


----------



## keikei

Yay! Aisha's back!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I must say, Ubi's attention to detail when stripping complex items to component parts is always fun.


i agree that was pretty cool, about the only feature that was interesting out of that whole gameplay video..


----------



## Pheonix777z

Doesn't look as nice as Driveclub imho.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Gigantor is back...


----------



## keikei

Here....we....go.....


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Lets take down those monsters and run over 50 innocent people on the beach in the process... lol.


...while they do the same arm waving animation from GTA/Carmaggeddon from 15 years ago.


----------



## Shrak

Darn... we all already saw this part


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> i agree that was pretty cool, about the only feature that was interesting out of that whole gameplay video..


Basically the Ghost Recon Future Soldier gunsmith taken to the next level.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Darn... we all already saw this part


ya i know


----------



## ZealotKi11er

The sad part about gaming is that we are always depended on consoles. If they wanted to push gaming it could have been done 10x better in PC.


----------



## th3illusiveman

i watched this trailer yesterday


----------



## Qu1ckset

Really no gameplay....


----------



## Blk

Oh god no.


----------



## zinfinion

¡Oye mamita!


----------



## keikei

Lol! Now where did I put those Hammer pants...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Lol! Now where did I put those Hammer pants...


Right behind your shutter shades.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Right behind your shutter shades.


Next to those acid techno LPs.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Darn... we all already saw this part


Now imagine what you're going to be like once the full game comes out after many many trailers and hype articles.

Its why I actually turn off the volume/switch tabs when games I'm genuinely interested in are talked about.


----------



## Seid Dark

Even though some people hate them with passion IMO EA has been the most impressive publisher of E3. Star Wars Battlefront, BF4 and Mirror's Edge 2, very interesting lineup


----------



## Qu1ckset

ummm i think i lost some braincells watching this conference....


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Even though some people hate them with passion IMO EA has been the most impressive publisher of E3. Star Wars Battlefront, BF4 and Mirror's Edge 2, very interesting lineup


titanfall ?


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I assume you're taking about the '#GIRLWOOD' right?!


lol I meant w/e it was the guy was wearing.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> ummm i think i lost some braincells watching this conference....


You were the chicken that rabbid was choking, weren't you? Nothing like a little French inappropriateness in children's entertainment.


----------



## djriful

I hate the gosh awful streaming... I can't bare to watch the shuttering lags framerate. hahaha


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> titanfall ?


I'm interested about that too, Source engine they use has started to show it's age though...


----------



## keikei

So, are these pirates French?


----------



## zinfinion

Finally. I hadn't seen a CGI trailer for a few minutes. All good now.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I hate the gosh awful streaming... I can't bare to watch the shuttering lags framerate. hahaha


Change to Gametrailers feed. It's totally stable and when you can't watch it due to connection issues it changes automatically to a lower bandwith until your connection can cope with it. I'm seeing the E3 on HD with rare 10 second dips every 25-30 minutes on a 6Mbps connection, so it's a win feed.


----------



## zinfinion

Ermahgerd. Dat aspect ratio. Ahahahaha never will consoles experience this. 32:9 FTW!!


----------



## kx11

so no one commented on MGS5 poor graphics yet ?!


----------



## zinfinion

Wait. People use cash?

The Who Now? Tablet whut?


----------



## Nonehxc

Lol, Black Friday. The pandemic can go from bank notes to food, toys, childs and loved ones.









mmm, loved ones are important and last in the disease chain. If loved ones dies, there's nothing. Children are a vector of contagion.









Kill the children!!!


----------



## Pheonix777z

Looks like an Alex Jones inspired game


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Ubisoft is not messing around with the games these days.

Another awesome looking game.


----------



## Nonehxc

Dat holographic map.









Black Friday looks very neat. Also, first confirmed PS4 graphics are nuts. That brake lights affecting the sewer smoke.


----------



## zinfinion

The Last of Us co-op edition?


----------



## Pheonix777z

This is looking good so far !


----------



## Charlie D Surf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so no one commented on MGS5 poor graphics yet ?!


Lol you mean you didn't like the amazing ground and foliage textures?

Because it's early still I'll wait to judge but if that's it, we're in for major disappointment.


----------



## twistedbran

Wow, it looks amazing,..


----------



## zinfinion

These characters sound incredibly calm given the circumstances...


----------



## twistedbran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> These characters sound incredibly calm given the circumstances...


Yeah, seems like they've been at it for months, but wow, this is an impressive game. Though I didn't see it, looks like its running on the ps4 right now. (from twitch comments)


----------



## LBear

I like what i see..


----------



## th3illusiveman

whatever this game is, IT LOOKS AMAZING! leave it to Massive Entertainment to blow you away.

edit: Tom Clancys: The Division... for kernsoles......







Hmm, now to see which one is worth the money.


----------



## Qu1ckset

the division looks so sick!!!

So excited for next-gen, but those graphics where amazing for the ps4!


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Ubisoft......wow.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedbran*
> 
> Yeah, seems like they've been at it for months, but wow, this is an impressive game. Though I didn't see it, looks like its running on the ps4 right now. (from twitch comments)


They've shown a PS4 gamepad at the start of the gameplay.

So far so good. Best E3 in many years. Now if only Square announced a FF7 hugely expanded remake...


----------



## zinfinion

Tom Cuhlancy.







So MMO persistent? ERHMAGERD. PC PLS.


----------



## Bytelove

Division not coming for pc. Hmm.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Division looks pretty solid.


----------



## PureBlackFire

it could happen to you....


----------



## theturbofd

The Division = day 1 buy


----------



## LBear

Division huh?..... Impressive. Its something different.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bytelove*
> 
> Division not coming for pc. Hmm.


Huge let down. That looked amazing.

I want that on PC in single player.


----------



## villain

Online open-world RPG and it won't be on PC.. Maybe at a later date.


----------



## doomlord52

So ubisoft won e3

I don't even care that Sony didn't go yet. They won.

The Division, The Crew, Epic Loot (that trailer), Watch Dogs.... Just wow.

My money + the screen. Right now.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bytelove*
> 
> Division not coming for pc. Hmm.


If we go by what platforms titles were announced for today, then nothing is coming to PC...


----------



## twistedbran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> They've showed a PS4 gamepad at the start of the gameplay.
> 
> So far so good. Best E3 in many years. Now if only Square announced a FF7 hugely expanded remake...


Haha, Oh, well I wouldn't know one from the other anyway, today is the first day I've decided to bother myself with new gen stuff.


----------



## Ribozyme

The woman irritates me







Nice presentation though, better than Microsofts.


----------



## LuminatX

the division looked so freaking cool! but no pc!? wth.
how do you make a mmorpg and not make it for pc.


----------



## Shrak

Tom Clancy games rarely disappoint.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I think Ubi had the best conference.


----------



## di inferi

Will be getting The Division day one. Absolutely.


----------



## royalkilla408

Damn. That was the most impressive game I've seen yet. Glad ok getting a PS4.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

All these games with these huge MP potential but i keep telling myself: Where do i find the time.....


----------



## LuminatX

if they don't make division for pc im going to be a sad panda.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Does anyone else remember when E3 was apparently dead in the water and nothing exciting was going to happen there?

I guess all those low expectations helped me to be genuinely psyched up after seeing many of these games.

Open world MGS.

Battefront/Battlefield.

The Division.

Ryse (the part where they used the shields in classical roman formation to block arrows was awesome imo after only ever really knowing about it from history classes in high school).

Project Spark.

So many games I already want to buy, and its not even over yet.


----------



## Shrak

Now to wait till Sony comes on!


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> if they don't make division for pc im going to be a sad panda.


'

This x100000.

The Division is easily the best thing so far. Looks absolutely amazing. It has EVERYTHING I've ever wanted:
RPG
Shooter
MMO
Open-World
Dayz
Not Zombies


----------



## famous1994

So many good games, Ubisoft never disappoints!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So ubisoft won e3
> 
> I don't even care that Sony didn't go yet. They won.
> 
> The Division, The Crew, Epic Loot (that trailer), Watch Dogs.... Just wow.
> 
> My money + the screen. Right now.


I dont agree... I will agree division is up there with one of my favs so far.. the crew and epic loot = not interested for me!

EA with Titanfall, Battlefront announcement, and BF4 beats out Ubisofts Division, Watchdogs(they should no gameplay of watchdogs) and assassins creed was nothing special


----------



## Kyronn94

Is the Division really not coming to PC?

I think that Ubisoft really won in terms of games, I'm really excited for Assassins creed Black Flag, has it been conformed to be a next gen title?
Watchdogs and Division really do look amazing.

EDIT: 600 posts wooo.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> '
> 
> This x100000.
> 
> The Division is easily the best thing so far. Looks absolutely amazing. It has EVERYTHING I've ever wanted:
> RPG
> Shooter
> MMO
> Open-World
> Dayz
> Not Zombies


+1 i agree! but thats why having PC+Xbox or PC+PS4 is a most have, you wont get every amazing game on the PC sadly!


----------



## dir_d

Did they say The division is not coming to PC, or did the guy just forget to say PC? Everything should be ported to the PC now. Should be cheap for them and it will make more money for them overall.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedbran*
> 
> Haha, Oh, well I wouldn't know one from the other anyway, today is the first day I've decided to bother myself with new gen stuff.


Believe me: Mirror's Edge 2, Battlefield 4(a true heir to Battlefield 1942 and BF2), WatchDogs, Titanfall, Halo, Dragon Age Inquisition, Division, Quantum break, The Witcher 3...Serious games with an artistic interest and not afraid to show mature concepts & stories.

This E3 seems to be a pivotal move for videogames. Finally, it seems the medium is leaving the acneed teenage years and entering into adulthood. F-I-N-A-L-L-Y.









Now let me kill my main character for a gritty and bitter end... *He who lives by the sword will die by the sword.*


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Will be getting The Division day one. Absolutely.


^^ This.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Is the Division really not coming to PC?
> 
> I think that Ubisoft really won in terms of games, I'm really excited for Assassins creed Black Flag, has it been conformed to be a next gen title?
> Watchdogs and Division really do look amazing.
> 
> EDIT: 600 posts wooo.


He mentioned at the end PS4 and XBone but didn't mention PC. So while it's not certain, it doesn't look promising.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> He mentioned at the end PS4 and XBone but didn't mention PC. So while it's not certain, it doesn't look promising.


Oh well, just another reason to get the PS4.

Be happy that the games we do get on PC are the best they can be, any resolution with all the bells and whistles. For everything else worth getting their are consoles.. (Except Xbone yuk)


----------



## Yvese

The Division looked great.

Looked like a way better version of APB.


----------



## PureBlackFire

I have genuinely missed those expensive gaming seasons. between dwindling interest in consoles and steam/origin prices I've been getting off easy. This holiday season is going to cost alot, but it looks like it's going to be worth every dollar. The Division, Mirror's Edge 2, BF4, MGS5, Titanfall, TW3....already so much to look forward to. Maybe Sony and Nintendo add a few more to the list.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> Did they say The division is not coming to PC, or did the guy just forget to say PC? Everything should be ported to the PC now. Should be cheap for them and it will make more money for them overall.


No mention of PC, but that is pretty much meaningless at E3. So basically until confirmed one way or the other, no one knows.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> No mention of PC, but that is pretty much meaningless at E3. So basically until confirmed one way or the other, no one knows.


Hopefully (maybe) someone will ask at the after show for Ubisoft.


----------



## LBear

I want to see more rpgs! New Dragon Age and The Witcher 3 are a plus. Hopefully Sony or Nintendo will deliver them. Btw... Where is capcom for a new Mega Man?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chucklez*
> 
> Hopefully (maybe) someone will ask at the after show for Ubisoft.


Outside of the stage presentations PC is less of an anathema. So hopefully over the next 3 days it will become clear for all the games that are still ambiguous about it.


----------



## Nonehxc

Important info folks: EA's Peter Moore talking on SpikeTV about used games policy on XboxONE. It depends on the publisher, not Microsoft. Could be none fee or whatever the publisher desires, but since it's EA and they syill have to MBA evaluate everything, they still have to sit and decide on it, Peter Moore said....

I see an arcade bussiness model: INSERT COIN...playplayplay...die...Continue?...INSERT COIN









Lol, Peter Moore was one of the BF4 players.


----------



## zinfinion

Welp, that's not encouraging.


----------



## XKaan

Wow, The Division looks damn impressive!

At least for me, it looks more fun and interesting than Watch Dogs!

I hope for a PC version - playing that at 2560x1440 Maxed would be delightful.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Important info folks: EA's Peter Moore talking on SpikeTV about used games policy on XboxONE. It depends on the publisher, not Microsoft. Could be none fee or whatever the publisher desires, but since it's EA and they syill have to MBA evaluate everything, they still have to sit and decide on it, Peter Moore said....
> 
> I see an arcade bussiness model: INSERT COIN...playplayplay...die...Continue?...INSERT COIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Peter Moore was one of the BF4 players.


I'm watching that too. He also confirmed the BF4 footage shown was console level, so we can expect a little extra love for PC, hopefully.

E3 broke NeoGAF.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> Welp, that's not encouraging.


No PC? Come on, the new consoles hardware are x86, porting to PC would be easy.


----------



## villain

Watch dogs


The Division


----------



## DoomDash

Hurry up I want my PS4 news!!


----------



## zinfinion

So I guess it comes down to:

Forza vs GT
Halo vs Killzone
??? vs Uncharted

Hmmm... Freakin Division dividing my loyalties.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Quite a few games seem to go with the UI theme Watch Dogs has. Remember me, The Division, whatever that other one was I can't remember...








Overall, I really quite like it.
The Division did a really good job with it. The world map was an interesting idea.
I was disappointed with Watch Dogs. Yes the trailer was good but I need to see more raw dynamic gameplay!








Assassins Creed 4 needs some actual gameplay as well. Not cinematic in-game footage. Actual gameplay









Now the wait for Sony... Currently 01:00 in the UK


----------



## Rosekill

Excited for the PS4 design reveal, price, and those exclusives for PS4.


----------



## zinfinion

Sony should be interesting.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> So I guess it comes down to:
> 
> Forza vs GT
> Halo vs Killzone
> ??? vs Uncharted
> 
> Hmmm... Freakin Division dividing my loyalties.


Division: make your own movie.
Uncharted: Look at what awesome movie we made.

Gimme that camera young'un.


----------



## zinfinion

http://www.destructoid.com/xbox-one-preorder-comes-with-special-controller-255915.phtml

*Also comes with a special Achievement.*


----------



## warm

i enjoyed tom clancy's presentation ironically
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOHYS2BBKY8


----------



## zinfinion

*1080p gameplay:*


----------



## mikeyzelda

Can't wait to play The Crew, exactly the kind of racing game i love, i need to start working some overtime starting now to be able to buy all them games


----------



## warm

i wonder what sony has up it's sleeve or will it be a big let down


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warm*
> 
> i wonder what sony has up it's sleeve or will it be a big let down


Everything is been pretty good so far, so hopefully they will show some amazing stuff too.


----------



## Slightly skewed

BF4 interview on Game Trailers live stream coming up.

http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/live.html


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda*
> 
> Everything is been pretty good so far, so hopefully they will show some amazing stuff too.


Pretty good so far? Or there is no info yet? Remember that both sony and microsoft said that they will not going to block used games and won't require 24/7 connections.


----------



## WorldExclusive

I already have a PC so Xbone would just be a smaller version. Hopefully the PS4 is amazing, I may just pick one up. Mainly for Madden and Metal Gear.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> BF4 interview on Game Trailers live stream coming up.
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/live.html


Next comes *Quantum Break*, new game from Remedy(Max Payne 1&2; Alan Wake). Good way to fill time waiting for Sony's conference.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Any chance Sony will show GTA 5?


----------



## Qu1ckset

I might go preorder at the Microsoft store, i wonder if they will make be put the full price down on the preorder or a certain percentage...


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Pretty good so far? Or there is no info yet? Remember that both sony and microsoft said that they will not going to block used games and won't require 24/7 connections.


I meant the games shown been good so far, i hope Sony keeps the streak going


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> http://www.destructoid.com/xbox-one-preorder-comes-with-special-controller-255915.phtml
> 
> *Also comes with a special Achievement.*


And exclusive DLC for 4 games


----------



## Nonehxc

Quantum Break on SpikeTV

http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/live.html

New info about PS4: 3 separate SKUs/models ranging from $399 to $599.


----------



## Mygaffer

I have not seen much that was very interesting. Just some slightly prettier versions of games I have been seeing for the last 5 years. This is the "future of gaming"? Maybe I'm too old for this stuff.


----------



## missionAvs

Holy crap, just saw the Division trailer by Ubisoft, that game looks amazing! Sadly no PC version it seems but I'll be getting a PS4 anyways.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Quantum Break on SpikeTV
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/live.html
> 
> New info about PS4: 3 separate SKUs/models ranging from $399 to $599.


Quantum Break is new to me. It looks awesome too.

I missed the MS conference. Ihave some catching up to do.

Next up Division!


----------



## lacrossewacker

crap, was thinking about getting a second 670...might have to wait on that for a bit since these next consoles are already looking pretty sick.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> I have not seen much that was very interesting. Just some slightly prettier versions of games I have been seeing for the last 5 years. This is the "future of gaming"? Maybe I'm too old for this stuff.


with the near unlimited power of the PC's, have you really seen anything unique on that platform? Nope, to me, most of the ambitious games happen on the consoles after a year or two. Assassin's creed 1 was a first when it came out, then improved on it 5 times over with each sequel. Now though, we don't appreciate how much it's changed our expectations of large living worlds, much like GTA 4/5. The next gen will continue to do so as always.


----------



## mikeyzelda

The Division


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quantum Break is new to me. It looks awesome too.
> 
> I missed the MS conference. Ihave some catching up to do.
> 
> Next up Division!


It's from Remedy, crafters of Max Payne 1&2 and Alan Wake. It was funny to see Sam Lake yet again boasting about his game but trying not to give anything meaty about the story(which,BTW, is awesome in Remedy games).

He was like "So there's a...experiment, some kind of experiment...and then, all goes...you know...and you have this time power...thing...you can...do things...with time..."


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Any chance Sony will show GTA 5?


Probably not. But we'll see.


----------



## missionAvs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda*
> 
> The Division


Yeah man, this looks like a good one, It'll be a shame if it doesn't come out on PC.


----------



## Kyronn94

I really hope that staying up for the Sony conference will be worth it!

2AM here right now









Hoping they saved the best until last!


----------



## ghostrider85

5 minutes!


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Quantum Break on SpikeTV
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/live.html
> 
> New info about PS4: 3 separate SKUs/models ranging from $399 to $599.


Maybe $399 is the base price and the other ones come with a PS4 Eye and/or a PS Vita. But I don't expect a launch with multiple SKUs.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> they saved the best until last!


^^ You said it. Next gen starts with PS4.

'Hides from Xbone fanboys'


----------



## NFL

Division, BF4, and ME2 are must buys for me...now I'm waiting for Sony to show their hand


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> I really hope that staying up for the Sony conference will be worth it!
> 
> 2AM here right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping they saved the best until last!


Same here.


----------



## Outcasst

Did they just accidentally show the console on that GT6 trailer?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Did they just accidentally show the console on that GT6 trailer?


That was the new ps3 slim afaik.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Sony's conf is 2 hours? My body isn't ready.


----------



## FissioN2222

has it not started yet?


----------



## black7hought

Already a shot at Microsoft.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> Already a shot at Microsoft.


Yup.

Let's see if it pays off....


----------



## black7hought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Let's see if it pays off....


I hope so. I hope they are "about the games and gamers".


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Sony's conf is 2 hours? My body isn't ready.


Really?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Waiting...


----------



## th3illusiveman

MY BODY IS READY!









and waiting....


----------



## doomlord52

Sony was not ready


----------



## ghostrider85

sony is late! screw you sony i'm getting xbawx!


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Sony's conf is 2 hours? My body isn't ready.


Mine isn't too, but my liver is.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

I still have the SCEA E3 2013 blue screen ):


----------



## Lombax

Better late than never! Please don't screw up Sony!


----------



## royalkilla408

That is a great move though by Sony. Kick them them where it hurts. They clearly know that gamers are the ones who drive their console sales first and foremost. The rest will come after word of mouth and enterntainment.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

My 1Mb connection is ready....for maximum buffering.


----------



## warm

is it me or the livesteam is stuck ?


----------



## tubers

Same here.. I can hear some people whistling or what not.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Sony has the best conference so far, that new game with the blue background looks amazing.


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Sony's conf is 2 hours? My body isn't ready.


Urgh, neither is mine, hopefully only an hour and half tops like Microsoft, I would like to be asleep by four!


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Urgh, neither is mine, hopefully only an hour and half tops like Microsoft, I would like to be asleep by four!


You're not hardcore, you're casual. Go bed, you're...tired.


----------



## warm

anyone else got stuck with this?


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

I think this is nice!

It's a new take on livestreaming!


----------



## donzo

This better be worth it, I'm only getting 2-3 hours of sleep before work when the conference ends, Sony don't dissapoint me!


----------



## Qu1ckset

man this Sony conference is amazing! they defiantly won hands down!


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Urgh, neither is mine, hopefully only an hour and half tops like Microsoft, I would like to be asleep by four!


if you don't want to watch that long then don't, go to bed already.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

PS4WINS


----------



## My Desired Display Name

What's the release date on this press conference game? The graphics looks amazing


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> man this Sony conference is amazing! they defiantly won hands down!


I know, it's amazing!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Mine isn't too, but my liver is.


It's too bad they didn't split these conferences up over 2 days. I contemplated indulging in some libations but it's a weekday...


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Sony has the best conference so far, that new game with the blue background looks amazing.


lol


----------



## DoomDash

What is taking so long lol.


----------



## UnAimed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warm*
> 
> anyone else got stuck with this?


It has not started yet, for some reason they are running late


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> What's the release date on this press conference game? The graphics looks amazing


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> You're not hardcore, you're casual. Go bed, you're...tired.


Never really watched any event like this live, I'm new to the whole live stream thing!








I'm really excited despite me not being really interested in either console!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warm*
> 
> anyone else got stuck with this?


Yep, same screen!


----------



## doomlord52

FIFTEEN MINUTES LATE.

How. How do you do this.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Hur hurr we have gaems and we understand hardcore gamers.... 15 minutes into the conference and we have seen no games when MS showed us 3 in this time....


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Sony has the best conference so far, that new game with the blue background looks amazing.


Best Sony E3 evar!!


----------



## Blk

1 minute.


----------



## Atistab

1 Minute Announcement!


----------



## Qu1ckset

1min


----------



## royalkilla408

One minute.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

*60 SECONDS!* Brace for impact!


----------



## warm

well i'll take that as a confirmation as a yes everyone stuck on stream

i guess it will be up within a few minutes like 1 minute?


----------



## Blk

Starting right now.


----------



## th3illusiveman

My body has grown impatient...


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Starting right now.


nooo! i need more drink!


----------



## Kyronn94

Sony has the most screens, they win!


----------



## doomlord52

There we go.


----------



## Tafeldienst

Wasn't the exploding house from GTA V?


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tafeldienst*
> 
> Wasn't the exploding house from GTA V?


Yep!


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tafeldienst*
> 
> Wasn't the exploding house from GTA V?


Yea,
The Last of Us was PS3 as well.... PS4 for both?


----------



## PMan007

And some cars from GTA V...

Coming to PS4???


----------



## ghostrider85

come on! skip vita and ps3!


----------



## mikeyzelda

They re-lauching the Vita or what?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Stop with the Vita advertisements!

reeks of "don't forget about our Vita please







"


----------



## donzo

wait my stream crashed


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donzo*
> 
> wait my stream crashed


Too bad, they just announced Playstation 5!


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> come on! skip vita and ps3!


Do you have a fast forward button?


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I don't care about the vita unless they're dropping the price.


----------



## dph314

Damn I can't wait for The Last of Us


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> I don't care about the vita unless they're dropping the price.


They already jumped to PS3 so... no.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Although Last of Us looks like it'll be a gem this year, I feel like after seeing the previous conferences throughout the day, The Last of Us lost all of it's visual appeal. Maybe it's just me


----------



## famous1994

I still don't understand why GT6 is on PS3.


----------



## Nonehxc

Beyond: Two Souls lip sync seem legit.


----------



## stcawthern

Awhhhh, my favorite car of all time. =]


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> I still don't understand why GT6 is on PS3.


thank you.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Although Last of Us looks like it'll be a gem this year, I feel like after seeing the previous conferences throughout the day, The Last of Us lost all of it's visual appeal. Maybe it's just me


+1

So many goodies that it seems meh, and it's a good game. That speaks volumes about this E3's quality.


----------



## lacrossewacker

As fine and sharp as these racing games are getting....get dirty and release a good starwars pod racing game like the old N64 game!! all those physics and particle effects would look sooooo awesome these days


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Although Last of Us looks like it'll be a gem this year, I feel like after seeing the previous conferences throughout the day, The Last of Us lost all of it's visual appeal. Maybe it's just me


It can look good without groundbreaking graphics. Granted, they always make a game _better_. But I'm looking forward to the story and gameplay. So...for me it looks "good enough".


----------



## Blk

GTA V !


----------



## famous1994

GTA V on PS3!?!?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> GTA V !


One of the main reasons I'll be dusting off the PS3


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

PS4 WINS, they have Daft Punk intro music!


----------



## doomlord52

New PS3 Bundle W/ GTA5
PS4 E3 Show

What.


----------



## Steffek

Exclusive Batman and GTA V stuff on PS3 > anything the Xbox One has for exclusive stuff.


----------



## lacrossewacker

finally PS4 talk! (by a guy that sounded like he just inhaled helium)


----------



## Blk

Dat PS4 design!


----------



## DzillaXx

and they called the xbox one ugly?


----------



## My Desired Display Name

looks like the ps2 wii slim lol


----------



## dph314

Blow away the XOne show and announce that it can play used games!









Here it comes! Ew, it's ugly.

Hey, it just went offline?


----------



## black7hought

It looks like the PS2 and XBONE combined lol.


----------



## doomlord52

1. Reddit guy was dead right
2. SAME COLOR SCHEME AS XBOX ONE!!!1 WHHAHAAAATTTTT


----------



## Shrak

Sexy.


----------



## DubLifeSD

Damn that thing is ugly ha ha


----------



## lacrossewacker

looks just the xbox one lol


----------



## mikeyzelda

Is a freaking Xbox One!!


----------



## AddictedGamer93

..................wat


----------



## ghostrider85

ps4 design reminds me of something...,


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> ps4 design reminds me of something...,


Me too, X-Bone.


----------



## mikeyzelda

TV and Sports??, no... not again!!


----------



## chargerz919

Bahahahaha, all the ps lovers have to live with a box too.


----------



## warm

so far sony stream is terribly boring with nothing new


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Me too, X-Bone.


Sony wants to go back to the ps2 glory days with that design.
PS2 mixed with the One









So far we got PS3 games, noting special about ps4 yet....

Yawn Hope this gets better


----------



## lacrossewacker

lol I bet after Sony saw Xbox One reveal last month....they were probably like.....oh crap we should've shown our box earlier so it looks like Xbox One copied


----------



## DBEAU

Hhaaha that was some pompous music


----------



## ratiller

start with vita
lead in to an x1 lookalike
transition in to tv

seriously? why is every e3 presentation so underwhelming this year


----------



## Nonehxc

This is slowly reachin' Riiidge Raaaceeer levels...


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Hhaaha that was some pompous music


Right? I caught that too.


----------



## amd4200

Sony... You had one job..


----------



## ghostrider85

xb1: tv, sports, cod.
ps4: tv: movie, music.


----------



## DubLifeSD

Hey look, Its a movie player too.....lmao


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Xbone+PS2+ parallelogram = PS4?


----------



## Gunderman456

PS4 Game of Thrones knock off please. Boy here we go, another Netflix wanabe.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratiller*
> 
> start with vita
> lead in to an x1 lookalike
> transition in to tv
> 
> seriously? why is every e3 presentation so underwhelming this year


Microsoft, Ea, and Ubisoft have had pretty stellar shows so far.

Seriously. After that one E3 when MS just shoved Kinect kiddie games, anything but that is just so much better lol


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratiller*
> 
> start with vita
> lead in to an x1 lookalike
> transition in to tv
> 
> seriously? why is every e3 presentation so underwhelming this year


They purposely get the "boring" stuff out of the way first. Save the best for last. Not sure what else you were expecting. Games coming soon.


----------



## Blk

Please no more TV talk.


----------



## Steffek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Bahahahaha, all the ps lovers have to live with a box too.


Dear Corsair, please make me a new case for the PS4.


----------



## mikeyzelda

So this is why they needed 2 hours??


----------



## lacrossewacker

Good thing MS used that Xbox One reveal last month to get all the non-gaming stuff out without wasting E3 time


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> PS4 Game of Thrones knock off please. Boy here we go, another Netflix wanabe.


Called it!!!


----------



## DrBrogbo

Lol figures I would tune in to the live stream after they're done showing game stuff, and started in with the movie/music junk.

I mean, I get that people like having integrated content, but COME ON. With how badly people reamed Microsoft out for focusing on movies, you'd think they would have learned their lesson. Oh well.


----------



## geoxile

Price yet?


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Price yet?


no


----------



## mikeyzelda

I need a drink...


----------



## Steffek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Price yet?


nope


----------



## Cheezman

Playstation 4: TV TV TV TV TV TV SPORTS SPORTS TV TV TV...


----------



## Nonehxc

Yes...Riiidge Raaacer is almost here...now, let's wait for next gen's Giant Enemy Crab...


----------



## Qu1ckset

OMG this is soooo lame!


----------



## di inferi

Microsoft wins lmao.


----------



## zinfinion

Less talking, more showing.


----------



## mikeyzelda

This is hilarious, omg.


----------



## twistedbran

What a snooze fest...


----------



## FattysGoneWild

What a snore fest.


----------



## Nonehxc

Lol, now a Sony's executive is showing his twitter. I called it, Riiidge Raacer!


----------



## DzillaXx

See this is why MS had a pre showing for the xbox one, because no one whats to watch this crap at E3.....


----------



## DBEAU

What is this guy even saying lol


----------



## Qu1ckset

how many brand new IP's did he say?


----------



## Blk

Now we're talking.


----------



## doomlord52

Well, this might work.
To bad it's "in-engine" and not "in-game"....


----------



## villain

Took them 35 minutes to get to the PS4 games. Better late than never I guess.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> how many brand new IP's did he say?


I believe he said "Out of the 20 games I mentioned, a third are new IPs".


----------



## akaTRAP

I can't wait to see what games Sony is bringing to the Xbox One.


----------



## zinfinion

Zeppelins. Preordered.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> how many brand new IP's did he say?


12?


----------



## hyp36rmax

L4D Steampunk edition!


----------



## zinfinion

Zombies. Preorder cancelled.


----------



## Qu1ckset

I hate CGI, i want to see gameplay !!


----------



## duox

As a consumer who will not be buying either until the inevitable price drops and redesigns 2 or 3 years down the road. If I absolutely had to buy one of the two consoles at this point I would go with the PS4. My distaste for xbox live back when I did the console thing may be causing bias though.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

The order looks really interesting. Steampunky


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> how many brand new IP's did he say?


10


----------



## twistedbran

I have zero problems with this guy learning to speak English.. Lord knows His language would be difficult too, but they really should have just got another spokes person, and let him stand near the stage.. It's difficult to understand him. Okay for interviews, not okay for your first show and tell.


----------



## Nonehxc

Driveclub has my moneys.


----------



## Blk

Dat Nirvana. Game looks fun.


----------



## Emu105

He's back...


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Driveclub has my moneys.


What stream are you watching? I feel like I'm a bit behind


----------



## Steffek

I do not want to play a game as some hippie tree hugger. I want to shoot and kill hippies.


----------



## warm

wow this is just horrible

this is a big let down indeed


----------



## Slightly skewed

Hot damn, I need to change my pants. Those three titles look amazing.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I hate CGI, i want to see gameplay !!


It's not CGI.


----------



## Nonehxc

http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/live.html

this. pretty awesome quality, although judging by the previous comment, it isn't the most advanced one. Nevermind, quality is superb.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Meh, only thing that looked interesting was l4d 1886


----------



## Nonehxc

Lol. David Carradyne in a PS4 game.


----------



## Blk

The Dark Sorcerer looks awesome hahaha


----------



## Dannnnn_the_man

That was a lackluster start.


----------



## zinfinion




----------



## doomlord52

Well that last bit killed it.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

What on earth was that? The dark sorcerer?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Driveclub has my moneys.


was barely anything shown except what looked to be CGI...


----------



## twistedbran

That honestly was looking really unique till it turned out to be a joke.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

lol theres been a lot of canned audience response all day


----------



## Jtvd78

Are they just showing games today?


----------



## DrBrogbo

Dark Sorcerer was pretty impressive for real-time! Also, hilarious.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> It's not CGI.


that game before killzone was! and drive club didnt look like in-game gameplay either


----------



## black7hought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtvd78*
> 
> Are they just showing games today?


They have shown the console briefly and announced their streaming services for movies and music. They also announced the standard partnerships you'd expect from a multi-media machine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Dark Sorcerer was pretty impressive for real-time! Also, hilarious.


I enjoyed it. I thought it looked great.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Dark Sorcerer was pretty impressive for real-time! Also, hilarious.


No joke. Crysis 3 might not hold that 'best graphics evar' crown for long if PS4 _launch_ titles are looking this good.


----------



## tubers

This is kinda boring so far.. shame on Dark Sorcerer.. but it's somewhat interesting..


----------



## Nonehxc

The Witness, first PS4 game that catches my interest, Also, David Carradyne.

Now, Transistor, from Bastion creators, looks neat too.


----------



## villain

us.playstation.com

All other streams are behind.


----------



## di inferi

Isn't there a media site you can go to download uncompressed Sony media releases?

Anyone know it?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Sony is tanking big time. Horrible conference so far.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> that game before killzone was! and drive club didnt look like in-game gameplay either


You mean the Order. I saw some hints of real time like the puddle reflection and jagged edges.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Sony is tanking big time. Horrible conference so far.


1 hour to go.. hope the last half isn't as lacklustre at least.


----------



## l88bastar

Microsoft enraged me with its Spybox and Sony has bored me with its Snoorbox


----------



## Nonehxc

Octodad!!

Sony can take my moneys and my firstborn.


----------



## hyp36rmax

"Voltroned-up"! i like that term haha


----------



## zinfinion

Spaghetti Western Dual Stick. Sold. Preorder uncancelled.


----------



## mikeyzelda

I don't understand... what?, why?, this is sad


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> You mean the Order. I saw some hints of real time like the puddle reflection and jagged edges.


They said "in-engine"; I don't doubt that.

But that just means it was on the engine; not real-time on the actual console. Could have been pre-rendered on some PC. That's my bet, anyway.


----------



## Blk

Oddworld <3 Oh my god.


----------



## sugarhell

OODWORLDDDDDDDD


----------



## lacrossewacker

So far, the only saving grace Sony can use is probably Desinty....though that's multiplat anyways. Please have something surprising other than more Killzone


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda*
> 
> I don't understand... what?, why?, this is sad


Establishing that PS4 is the go-to place for indies. Since MS has basically said no to indies.


----------



## King Lycan

FINALLLYY new Versus trailer


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Lycan*
> 
> FINALLLYY new Versus trailer


About freaking TIME!!!!!


----------



## famous1994

Finally!!!!!!!!!!!! Versus, I have been waiting years for this game!!!!!! Sony has officially won my money.


----------



## Steffek

Those indy games look awesome. Better then anything MS has shown all day. Sony wins big time just with those.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Establishing that PS4 is the go-to place for indies. Since MS has basically said no to indies.


I understand that and i'm glad for the indies, but this isn't the games that i wanted to see.


----------



## Blk

Awesome.


----------



## sugarhell

WoW that FF....


----------



## l88bastar

This is CRAP.....how about a new Resident Evil game that captures the horror of the original PS1 version without the cheeze of the later versions? How about a really crazy awesome Tekken game?

The final fantasy XV looks sick, but is that a final fantasy game or a God of War knock off?


----------



## MangoMan

Wow.... Just wow!


----------



## Blk

RIP microsoft.


----------



## mikeyzelda

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkpriest667

Square.... the company that proved raping an IP to death is posssible even cross genre

Where do you think Activision and EA learned that trick from?


----------



## famous1994

Kingdom Hearts omgasdaf!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shrak

Yeah, Sony is so winning. Indies... GT... FF... <3


----------



## royalkilla408

Damn. Their graphics engine is one of the best I've ever seen in a game! Super impressive! Don't care about FF but dat graphics!


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> This is CRAP.....how about a new Resident Evil game that captures the horror of the original PS1 version without the cheeze of the later versions? How about a really crazy awesome Tekken game?
> 
> The final fantasy XV looks sick, but is that a final fantasy game or a God of War knock off?


The gameplay is pretty different.. check the older "Versus 13" gameplay footages.

So they just renamed it to XV huh?


----------



## theturbofd

Kingdom Hearts 3 /closeconference


----------



## KingGreasy

Kingdom Hearts 3
That's the game I bought a PS3 for. I'm pretty much sold.


----------



## sugarhell

Kingdom hearts/end


----------



## Steffek

BOOM kill shot. Good bye Xbox .


----------



## Nonehxc

Damn, it's about time. Kingdom Hearts III!!

Also, Final Fantasy XV. Looks neat, but Hironobu Sakaguchi must be getting cramps of the laughing.









Lol, Black Flag's demo about to crash/crap out.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Finally versus looks good too.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

lol @ the hangup


----------



## doomlord52

It almost crashed! hahhahaha


----------



## geoxile

FF Versus (aka XV) on a new engine and KHIII. I'm actually impressed. But since Nomura is probably in charge of both we probably wont see either for a few years.


----------



## Paradox me

Final Fantasy XV looked incredible. A pretty big change from the last time we saw Versus XIII.


----------



## l88bastar

Gahh I am so sick of assassin creed games....and Pirates of the carribean movies.......blah


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> lol @ the hangup


The sound no PC gamer ever wants to hear.


----------



## Retnu16

Kingdom Hearts 3!


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Assassins creed demo lagging like crazy for anyone else?

edit: OMG FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> The sound no PC gamer ever wants to hear.


lol keeps freezing, that cant be good


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> The sound no PC gamer ever wants to hear.


Lol I actually got nervous when I heard it


----------



## Nonehxc

Naval battles, Black Flag has my moneys.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> Assassins creed demo lagging like crazy for anyone else?


Yes, is lagging bad.


----------



## P3anutg

Looks like KH3 and Versus are not exclusive since the guy did not say it was, he said coming to PS4.


----------



## Blk

Damn that ain't right.


----------



## zinfinion

BUFFERING...


----------



## tubers




----------



## villain

Wow, so many gameplay mechanics of AC3 are reused in AC4.


----------



## Qu1ckset

LOL wow that was some brutal gameplay!!


----------



## doomlord52

THAT was a bit awkward.

Meme legend right there. Going to happen.

Just hung his head in shame.... damn.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Nice crash.


----------



## black7hought

The freezing!!!!


----------



## FatalProximity

hahaha im dieing from what happened to the ac4 demo


----------



## DBEAU

That's one agile ship


----------



## Athrun Zala

Watch Dogs leggo!


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Wow that was unheard of. Not sure if software or hardware related, but people at Ubi and AMD are sharting themselves now.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

This Watch Dogs guys voice is annoying.


----------



## RussianC

Lol PS4 YLOD


----------



## DubLifeSD

Did the PSONE just crash


----------



## Kyronn94

That was a bit of an awkward transition!

I thought it was just the stream that was lagging, but that was pretty bad.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> Wow that was unheard of. Not sure if software or hardware related, but people at Ubi and AMD are sharting themselves now.


That was probably hardware...

*cough*


----------



## DBEAU

They're like "oh crap... send out the watch dogs guy"


----------



## Blk

Bruce Wayne DLC confirmed for Watch Dogs. (jk)


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> That was probably hardware...
> 
> *cough*


I saw what you did there!


----------



## Cukies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> That was probably hardware...
> 
> *cough*


It doesn't look like it. Watch Dog is doing fine

Edit:
I see what you did


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I saw what you did there!


Shaddap.


----------



## Droidisthebest

KINGDOM HEARTS III AWWWW YEAAAAHHH


----------



## Emu105

is that a motherboard lol


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> is that a motherboard lol


Looks like an Asus board.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> is that a motherboard lol


Is this OCN?


----------



## GAMERIG




----------



## Blk

So buying this day one.


----------



## black7hought

Watch Dogs is starting to lag too.


----------



## zinfinion

Year of the tablet. Calling it now. Screw bows, that's ye olde.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> is that a motherboard lol
> 
> 
> 
> Is this OCN?
Click to expand...

come on...


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

That mobo in watchdogs was like spot on lol. Even the little bluetooth module on the rear I/O lol.


----------



## Blk

TES !!


----------



## warm

good to know i'm not the only one with the motherboard fetish


----------



## 1rkrage

wow clone...


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Is this OCN?


I laughed out loud.


----------



## KingGreasy

If this console comes out at about $399, I might just buy this as soon as I can. These things are probably going to be scarce for months and I don't want to wait in some launch line. Does preordering guarantee a console on launch or are you still subject to short supplies?


----------



## RussianC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> That mobo in watchdogs was like spot on lol. Even the little bluetooth module on the rear I/O lol.


Ikr the amount of Textures they poured into the engine.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Did Skyrim have a baby with WoW or something?

Seriously, do all MMOs have to look cartoony?


----------



## famous1994

The wait is killing me!!!!! How much is it???????


----------



## zinfinion

Grrr. That's not Riddick.


----------



## Nonehxc

Mad Max!!

HELL YEAH









C'me here you little Interceptor.

The last of the V8.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Xbox One for me, seen nothing to change my mind...

Show Destiny Already!


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Aww was hoping that was fallout 4


----------



## Shrak

Mad Max ftw.


----------



## Blk

These song choices kill me.


----------



## zinfinion

Haha, chat copy pasta:

10:38 PM - zinfinion: OMG
10:38 PM - zinfinion: RIDDIK
10:38 PM - zinfinion: OR MADMAX

I knew it!


----------



## Gunderman456

All these exclusives.


----------



## zinfinion

Awww yeah. DRM real talk. So smug.


----------



## Blk

Hahahahahaha goodbye microsoft.


----------



## mikeyzelda

YES!!!!, no restrictions


----------



## RussianC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Did Skyrim have a baby with WoW or something?
> 
> Seriously, do all MMOs have to look cartoony?


It's free.....


----------



## famous1994

No restrictions on used games!!! Sony has won with a knockout!


----------



## Nonehxc

Bang! Headshot, PS4 supports used games.


----------



## doomlord52

Welp. That's that.


----------



## Shrak

Used games!


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

PS4 SUPPORTS USED GAMES. NO ONLINE REQUIREMENT.

THEY WON.


----------



## Lombax

GG


----------



## NFL

The crowd approves...you win Sony


----------



## KingGreasy

Damn, hitting right at the groin of Microsoft.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Why didn't they start with this?, wow, slapped to the face of Microsoft.


----------



## Cheezman

They just gave a giant middle finger to Microsoft.


----------



## Shrak

No online!


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Aww was hoping that was fallout 4


Same here, but I can't imagine Bethesda leaving the announcement to someone else!


----------



## naved777

ON MICRO$OFT's FACE !


----------



## Sozin

KH3 coming to PS4? Well looks like I bought this PS3 for nothing...I can't believe they skipped a console generation.

Ugh. Time to sell this PS3.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

SHOTS FIRED. PREORDERING
I AM NOT KIDDING (sorry for all caps)

edit: Wait...$5 to play online? NO CANCEL PREORDER.


----------



## Shrak

A giant middle finger to M$.


----------



## Gunderman456

Double bang headshot for no internet connection DRM.


----------



## warm

crowd yelling on this lol


----------



## ghostrider85

RIP xbox.


----------



## Blk

Beating on the dead horse hahaha. Announce the price and finish this war!


----------



## doomlord52

Wow.

MS. GG. You lost. Goodbye.


----------



## black7hought

Sony just won a HUGE victory!

and not to mention the constant jabs at Microsoft and its online requirements.


----------



## Oddworld Abe

Great news from Sony!
Awesome, if Microsoft doesn't buckle under the pressure it's over for them. (if dumb people don't ruin it)
It's sad that this was even attempted...


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheezman*
> 
> They just gave a giant middle finger to Microsoft.


Those shorts fired at Microsoft!


----------



## zinfinion

Somebody get Xbone a blindfold and a cigarette.


----------



## RussianC

Sony, So much Win.


----------



## TwistedDivision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Xbox One for me, seen nothing to change my mind...
> 
> Show Destiny Already!


Agreed. I wasn't too impressed by the Sony's exclusives and their presentation.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheezman*
> 
> They just gave a giant middle finger to Microsoft.


lmao! They're just rubbing it in now. Poor, poor MS...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I love it!


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> KH3 coming to PS4? Well looks like I bought this PS3 for nothing...I can't believe they skipped a console generation.
> 
> Ugh. Time to sell this PS3.


I think they said it was for PS3.


----------



## Paradox me

No DRM. This is the happiest day of my gaming life. Incredible.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Wow. Sony has done a 180 on DRM in the last month from what they were telling developers. Can't really elaborate on that.


----------



## redxmaverick

LOL. Sony just took a dump on MS.


----------



## Pheonix777z

R.I.P. Xbox.


----------



## warm




----------



## Shrak

Plus required for online play


----------



## Kyronn94

I think that was the best thing I've ever seen.

The crowds reaction was just incredible!


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Is playstation no longer free online?


----------



## DrBrogbo

Wait, so PS+ is required for online multiplayer? He said singleplayer and media functionality didn't require PS+...


----------



## zinfinion

Eh, free games makes up for PS+ cost.


----------



## ratiller

yes it seems plus will be required for online play, at a fraction of xbox live price


----------



## 2qwik2katch

Lol, watch Microsoft try to change their game plan on the used games.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Wait a sec. Online requires $5/mo fee. Cancel my last post. Idk about a preorder now. Will need more clarification.


----------



## Chucklez

Sony just finished XBox with the new PS+ Account features... RIP In Peace M$.


----------



## RussianC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Is playstation no longer free online?


PS PLus is a whole different Subscription. Online Gaming is Free.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Is playstation no longer free online?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Wait, so PS+ is required for online multiplayer? He said singleplayer and media functionality didn't require PS+...


That's what it looked like to me. Pretty sad, but still unless M$ does a 360 then it's still an obvious choice.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Wow. Sony has done a 180 on DRM in the last month from what they were telling developers. Can't really elaborate on that.


We can make a difference! We don't have to sit back and "deal with it".


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2qwik2katch*
> 
> Lol, watch Microsoft try to change their game plan on the used games.


They will have to, they have not choice


----------



## famous1994

PS+ is extra, it's the same system that they use on PS3/Vita. It's not required for online play.


----------



## Blk

I'm almost sure online play is still free. Could be wrong though.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> PS PLus is a whole different Subscription. Online Gaming is Free.


Not anymore its not.

Multiplayer is only available with PS Plus on PS4. Are you not watching the conference or what?

PS Plus: "Immersive multiplayer experience."

"If you don't have PS Plus you can still enjoy the single player."

It was said that blatantly.


----------



## zinfinion

Huge RAGE vibes. Dis gon b gud!


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> PS PLus is a whole different Subscription. Online Gaming is Free.


Well he said for free members you can still play singleplayer and have access to media w/e
didnt say anything about multiplayer which is why I asked


----------



## 1rkrage

free online multiplayer LOLS


----------



## Nonehxc

Destiny looks beautiful.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Don't get me wrong, PS+ is worth WAY more than $5 a month, but still, the online fee is what turned me off of XBL, so that's kind of disappointing.

Destiny looks AMAZING so far! I'm going to have to pick it up.


----------



## kx11

SONY raped M$ just moments ago lolz


----------



## -Apocalypse-

More stuttering with Destiny... The PS4 really isn't ready imo.


----------



## zinfinion

Showing off those shadows.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> More stuttering with Destiny... The PS4 really isn't ready imo.


Still a dev-box.


----------



## frickfrock999

Watch the PS4 cost $800.


----------



## zinfinion

Ugh, aiming with sticks is killing me.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Watch the PS4 cost $800.


I would still buy it.


----------



## geoxile

So Destiny is Halo + Borderlands

I CALLED IT

CALLED IT SO HARD


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Watch the PS4 cost $800.


I think even if the PS4 was $600, people would still buy it over the Xbox One.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> So Destiny is Halo + Borderlands


Rage + Borderlands + Brink more like. I suppose I am open to some Halo being thrown in for seasoning. And a little bit of Space Marine. And Defiance.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warm*
> 
> crowd yelling on this lol












Good work Sony!


----------



## mikeyzelda

Getting that pukey feeling...







but i can't stop looking


----------



## Pheonix777z

*Official PlayStation Used Game Instructional Video*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWSIFh8ICaA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Tafeldienst

Lol, the way the characters hold their guns in Destiny reminds me too much of Halo....

EDIT: That scene with that Devil Walker reminds me of the first mission of Halo 3.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Game looks cool in a multiplayer rage sort of way, hopefully it comes to pc.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> So Destiny is Halo + Borderlands
> 
> I CALLED IT
> 
> CALLED IT SO HARD


IMO it's more of a big-budget version of Warframe. I expected a lot more of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Still a dev-box.


There's more to my statement than that.


----------



## Nonehxc

Yep, Destiny is a blast.


----------



## Blk

Cool game, but... enough!


----------



## TSXmike

holy crap!


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> I think even if the PS4 was $600, people would still buy it over the Xbox One.


I highly doubt it. If Sony wants to win and be a clear leader during launch, all they need to do is undercut the Xbox One. Given the status on used games and whatnot, tech communities and informed gamers would be silly to choose the Xbox over the PS4, but the general pop doesn't care the same way we do.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> There's more to my statement than that.


After 10.5 hours of GTTV my brain is mush, so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Gunderman456

So if you buy BF4, you have to pay Sony $5 so you can have the privilege of playing it online? Fail.

Neither M$ or $ony is the winner here. PC remains the champ!


----------



## 1rkrage

oh look onlive


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> So if you buy BF4, you have to pay Sony $5 so you can have the privilege of playing it online? Fail.
> 
> Neither M$ or $ony is the winner here. PC remains the champ!


No, I think the $5 a month is for PSN+


----------



## jlpurvis

I am so looking forward to Destiny and Watch Dogs


----------



## villain

Sony already won. I wouldn't be surprised if the PS4 will be cheaper than the Xbox One.


----------



## AuraNova

Anyone else feeling giddy about Xbox One's slow death, as this presentation goes on?


----------



## twistedbran

399 omg


----------



## Ksireaper

PS4 @ $399. Hard for Microsoft to compete with that.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Game over. $400.


----------



## Blk

OH MY GOD.


----------



## zinfinion

Heyoooooo.


----------



## DrBrogbo

GAME OVER


----------



## ghostrider85

399!


----------



## NFL

$399!!!


----------



## sugarhell

Rip MS


----------



## kx11

399$


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

$399 they won they won!!!!!


----------



## famous1994

Take my money!!!!!! $400 is a steal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chucklez

$399! M$ is officially DONE! Shots Fired: Sony







M$


----------



## mikeyzelda

Bye, bye Xbox One


----------



## eseb1

$400!! Microsoft is crying right now.


----------



## doomlord52

Done. MS lost.

Still not happy about USD=Euro, etc. But still They won. GG.

PS4 wins.


----------



## Nonehxc

Bang!! Double tap at XboxONE. $399, €399, 349 pounds.

Lol, they're really capitalizing on Microsoft's mess.


----------



## warm




----------



## RussianC

100$ Cheaper? LOL


----------



## naved777

GUYS XONE is officially dead


----------



## black7hought

LOL Phoenix777z Sony is just beating Microsoft into the dirt tonight. That videos is hilarious!

and the price:



XBONE is in trouble


----------



## Gunderman456

Who said here he was willing to pay $800. I'll buy one and you come and see me! I have a great deal for you!!!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Wow. Sony killed it.


----------



## Cryosis00

Game over .. Sony wins my money hands down.


----------



## IronWill1991

R.I.P Xbox One
At least you tried.


----------



## zinfinion

quad_damage.wav

So many double entendres there.


----------



## doomlord52

So now that Sony won.... what. We wait until the holiday?

They won. That's that. Can't be changed. It's not possible.

GJ Sony.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Destiny looks great too, man so many fps games with solid rpg mechanics and sci fi flare instead of just the boring modern combat like in cod and bf.


----------



## windowszp

I told ya Sony would make it $399

Anyway, this was a disappointing conference, the exclusives were shown in 5 sec intervals whereas multiplats got the longer treatment...

PS4 is still the best console by far though.


----------



## Shrak

This is what happens when you don't force a $100 accessory on people to spy.


----------



## UnAimed

Okay Sony's got me sold on this one, bye bye xbox one


----------



## Booty Warrior

So Sony got the better hardware, better launch exclusives, no always online DRM or second hand game limitations and comes in 100 bucks cheaper?

Well, good luck with that Microsoft...


----------



## WarMacheen

Welp, that's all folks, nothing more to see here. $399, no additional DRM mess, Sony has won.

Xbox, we had a good run but you got greedy


----------



## Roaches

After fully watching both Microsoft and Sony E3 live streams....Sony won in a nutshell....


----------



## Qu1ckset

WOW... not going to buy the ps4 but they hammered xbox with the lauch price


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> This is what happens when you don't force a $100 accessory on people to spy.


Agreed.


----------



## redxmaverick

$399!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mboner1

So i just woke up and missed it. Did the xbox games look better?? killzone didn't look great, what games did they show?


----------



## jmcosta

good exclusives and the price







im surprised


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> No restrictions on used games!!! Sony has won with a knockout!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Bang! Headshot, PS4 supports used games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> PS4 SUPPORTS USED GAMES. NO ONLINE REQUIREMENT.
> 
> THEY WON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> DONE DEAL for me...no restrictions on used games
> 
> AND NO MANDATORY INTERNET
> 
> XBONE IS DONE
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Now let's hear desperate MS fanboys trying to explain how blocking used games, always-on DRM, and online authentication every day is good for them.


----------



## regles

Are there going to be different versions of the console and therefore different prices, or do you guys think its just the one version?


----------



## regles

Double post


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> oh look onlive


lol, this sucks but, compared to xbox, this isn't so bad.
GG Sony


----------



## thatleftnut

Kh 3? $399? No DRM? No constant internet access?

As if Microsoft hasn't sold the Ps4 enough.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> This is what happens when you don't force a $100 accessory on people to spy.


right on! MS did not learn anything about their metro crap.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

MSFT is going to have to cut the cost again if they want to compete


----------



## Emu105

So they talking about that you do have to play for Multiplayer guy just said " they had a bit of bad news but bigger news with used games". so yeah i guess you do have to play online for psn


----------



## Star Forge

Sony won and it they did it by bringing nuclear bombs into the fight. MS should start saving the profits they are making from the 360, cause once PS4 is out, MS is going to say game over.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> No, I think the $5 a month is for PSN+


GT just also commented about $5 for any online access. I don't need another monthly bill. Oh well, it would have been my first console since Atari 2600.


----------



## Cheezman

Sony needs to clear up the PSN multiplayer confusion right quick.

Otherwise, they really did save the best for last. Microsoft is going to have a tough time come this Holiday season.


----------



## Roaches

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWSIFh8ICaA

Sony rubbing it in...


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Now let's hear desperate MS fanboys trying to explain how blocking used games, always-on DRM, and online authentication every day is good for them.


Is called "innovation"


----------



## hyp36rmax

HOLY CRAP!!! Sony > MS

$399!!!!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Now let's hear desperate MS fanboys trying to explain how blocking used games, always-on DRM, and online authentication every day is good for them.


Stockholm Syndrome already kicking in, no doubt.


----------



## paulerxx

Xbox one, MGS 5 not an exclusive? Wow what a curve ball!


----------



## WarMacheen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> MSFT is going to have to cut the cost again if they want to compete


and the DRM, and the mandatory camera, and the mandatory authentication check


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Now let's hear desperate MS fanboys trying to explain how blocking used games, always-on DRM, and online authentication every day is good for them.


Well the price sealed the coffin in my opinion, who is going to buy a xbox for a $100 more and have always on drm, and block used games lol


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regles*
> 
> Are there going to be different versions of the console and therefore different prices, or do you guys think its just the one version?


I bet it's just the one version at first. Probably 500GB hard drive in it or something.

I hope it's user-removable though. My PS3's 500GB is almost full, and the PS4 games are likely to be twice the size.


----------



## tDAK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> *Official PlayStation Used Game Instructional Video*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWSIFh8ICaA&feature=player_embedded


Lol


----------



## NoiseTemper

$399!!!









$599 Australia.


----------



## sugarhell

PS4 is the better console and its cheaper. PS plus worth more than 5 bucks per month. Nothing to say more sony did it right


----------



## stcawthern

So...

No DRM.
No need to connect to the internet.
FOUR HUNDRED FREAKING DOLLARS.
Better launch exclusives.

Only downfall is the PS+ is required for online play. Even so, PS+ is actually worth $5 a month unlike gold. Sony definitely has the advantage from the looks of it, on paper and common sense wise.


----------



## Viscerous

Sucks that multiplayer will cost money now, but I guess they have to make cuts somewhere.

http://kotaku.com/ps4-video-says-playstation-plus-is-mandatory-for-online-512482325


----------



## DzillaXx

Good price
But the launch titles seem kinda weak.

At launch people looking to play a good game might be looking else ware.

Most of the games they showed off I will probably play on the PC anyways, even if I have to wait a month or two. Love me some FF though.

With that launch price might as well get both consoles. Disappointed that you still need to use game discs while playing games on the ps4, not a fan of swapping things.

Still first half sucked, other half was mainly 3rd party titles.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> After all the month of disappointment in the gaming department. Sony did everything they could do and they did it right. I do not want to insult anybody, but whoever buys a Xbox one instead of a PS4


Xbox One still has better exclusives imo. And for right now at least, multiplatform games are adapting to the One faster than the PS4.

PS4 won the PR battle, I can't deny that. But I don't think Sony has the ability to win the war.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

To be fair is the position any different than what they said before, wouldn't it still be up to 3rd parties to enforce some sort of drm?


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWSIFh8ICaA
> 
> Sony rubbing it in...


Lol that is great.


----------



## Gigatel

Just preordered from amazon.


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWSIFh8ICaA
> 
> Sony rubbing it in...


LAWL Almost had a stroke


----------



## NFL

Considering I'm paying for XBL currently, I can live with the $5/mo of PS+...I'm sold


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> PS4 is the better console and its cheaper. PS plus worth more than 5 bucks per month. Nothing to say more sony did it right


Xbox live users get two free games a month now as well. And dedicated server with the xbox one.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Well I was wrong about the price and will be buying the PS4l


----------



## paulerxx

http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/06/11/e3-2013-playstation-4-launching-for-399

nvm

MGS5 on Xbox one
You know have to pay for PSN (garbage, Gold members get two free games every mouth)
Xbox One had better exclusives

Who wants a console with no HDD?

Xbox One > PS4


----------



## stcawthern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Xbox live users get two free games a month now as well. And dedicated server with the xbox one.


From what I understand, The free games are only up till the launch of the Xbox One.


----------



## Oddworld Abe

It's not 5 dollars a month, it's 49,99 for a year, which comes to 4,17 cents a month.

That's almost 20% less.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Xbox live users get two free games a month now as well. And dedicated server with the xbox one.


Do you know what you get now with PS plus on ps3?


----------



## thatleftnut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Considering I'm paying for XBL currently, I can live with the $5/mo of PS+...I'm sold


Which is not required. PSN is FREE, always has been. Everyone is trying to spread rumors that it's required just like when it was introduced for Ps3. PS+ IS OPTIONAL.


----------



## FLCLimax

Welp, i'm going with Sony and nintendo as far as consoles.


----------



## mikeyzelda

I'm enjoying this so much


----------



## KingGreasy

Well I just pre-ordered on Amazon. Now the waiting game happens and the vigilance to see if Sony gives me any reason to cancel.


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigatel*
> 
> Just preordered from amazon.


Ditto.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda*
> 
> Is called "innovation"


It's also called "we're bringing the future to you!"







(whether you like it or not).


----------



## LBear

All they had to show was FF15 and KH3. Wii u and PS4 will be my consoles of choice this year, sorry M$.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*




http://www.joystiq.com/2013/06/10/ps4-launches-399/


----------



## Nonehxc

Lol at Sharing Used Games Instructional Video.

Sony trolling Microsoft trololololololol


----------



## th3illusiveman

You need to pay to play online with PSN now.... that ruined what was a decent show. Also their Playstation freezing could mean one of two thing.

1.) Their hardware isn't build properly yet or they are running off a dev console with bugs.

2.) It's pre-recorded video that they playback and "pretend" to play on stage.

either way it was a bad thing.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatleftnut*
> 
> Which is not required. PSN is FREE, always has been. Everyone is trying to spread rumors that it's required just like when it was introduced for Ps3. PS+ IS OPTIONAL.


It is required. Watch the Sony used game video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kWSIFh8ICaA

Here is a screenshot where it says it is required.

http://kotaku.com/ps4-video-says-playstation-plus-is-mandatory-for-online-512482325


----------



## Oddworld Abe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> OHHH LAWD LMAO.
> 
> I have owned every console from every manufacture over the years (NES, Genesis, SNES, PS1, N64, PS2, PS3, Xbox, 360) and I can safely say I will not be getting an Xbone EVER. Even if Microsoft reneges on all of their used game, DRM & spying garbage, I STILL WILL NEVER BUY AN XBONE simply because Microsoft attempted to THINK OF EVEN DOING such horrid anti-consumer practice. Miscrosoft has lost my console business forever, what they tried is unforgivable.


QFT!

If Valve is able to bring gaming to Ubuntu I'm officially done with Windows for me personally (work is another matter of course).


----------



## WarMacheen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*


----------



## kx11

the most epic E3 in history


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

On the real... Sony literally beat the hell out of microsoft. I watched BOTH live streams and Sony killed them.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Lol at Sharing Used Games Instructional Video.
> 
> Sony trolling Microsoft trololololololol


I, for one, welcome our new corporate trolling overlords.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Lol at Sharing Used Games Instructional Video.
> 
> Sony trolling Microsoft trololololololol


It was hilarious.


----------



## DzillaXx

so now you have to pay to play online on ps4?

http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/10/ps4-to-require-ps-plus-membership-for-multiplayer-play/?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=Feed_Classic&utm_campaign=Engadget


----------



## majin662

Holy bejeebus that video had me rolling. Well played Sony well played


----------



## mboner1

did they give a launch date????


----------



## P3anutg

what a jab to MS.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> did they give a launch date????


2013 holiday


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> did they give a launch date????


End of the year i think it was, so November?


----------



## NoiseTemper

Most viewers since....


----------



## zinfinion




----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> so now you have to pay to play online on ps4?
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/10/ps4-to-require-ps-plus-membership-for-multiplayer-play/?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=Feed_Classic&utm_campaign=Engadget


hey, PS Plus gives back some of what we spend. Live has been riddled with ads over the years and they have made a killing off us. If Sony's network catches up more in terms of features and usability then I see no reason why they should keep it free when the competition made ungodly amounts of cash from charging a subscription. the Sony conference sucked until they put up the slides about used games. It was totally worth suffering through the first half.


----------



## DzillaXx

having to pay for PSN is nail on coffin for me
XBL > PSN
I guess i won't be using the ps4 for multiplayer


----------



## junkerde

i abandon pc master race. seriously though, im a pc gamer, and watching this conference made me so happy for some reason, it made me wanna buy a ps4, ill probably buy one


----------



## Chucklez

I'm pretty bummed that PS+ is required for online play... Honestly that is almost a complete deal breaker, they just softened the blow with all the jabs at XBone.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> hey, PS Plus gives back some of what we spend. Live has been riddled with ads over the years and they have made a killing off us. If Sony's network catches up more in terms of features and usability then I see no reason why they should keep it free when the competition made ungodly amounts of cash from charging a subscription. the Sony conference sucked until they put up the slides about used games. It was totally worth suffering through the first half.


XBL is giving users dedicated server and two free games
Plus a ton of entertainment perks

PSN has nothing on that


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> hey, PS Plus gives back some of what we spend. Live has been riddled with ads over the years and they have made a killing off us. If Sony's network catches up more in terms of features and usability then I see no reason why they should keep it free when the competition made ungodly amounts of cash from charging a subscription. the Sony conference sucked until they put up the slides about used games. It was totally worth suffering through the first half.










yea so what have Playstation users been complaining about every time a XBL vs PSN debate comes about?


----------



## King Lycan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/06/11/e3-2013-playstation-4-launching-for-399
> 
> nvm
> 
> MGS5 on Xbox one
> You know have to pay for PSN (garbage, Gold members get two free games every mouth)
> Xbox One had better exclusives
> 
> Who wants a console with no HDD?
> 
> Xbox One > PS4


Excatly


----------



## Disturbed117

I will probably get a ps4, i cant say im happy about the online fee though. It would seem sony has played the cards right for the most part.


----------



## Nonehxc

Well, that's a wrap. Sony won.

I was quite skeptic when the japanese guy kept blabbling and making english completely non understandable. I was thinking "OMG, this is gonna be another Riiidge Raacer Giant Enemy Crab E3"...

But after boring japanese guy left stage...

One of the best E3, near FF7/Ocarina of Time reveals E3.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

amazon opened up there Pre orders and it says this "Ships on December 31st"


----------



## DzillaXx

If it is really $399 with no hard drive that this is a joke.
Screw not having a Hard Drive.

Using the cloud for all you user data is not the best idea. Would need some Flash storage atleast for offline play.


----------



## waylo88

This is literally the only forum in the world that has users who think the XB1 will be better than PS4.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> having to pay for PSN is nail on coffin for me
> XBL > PSN
> I guess i won't be using the ps4 for multiplayer


You won't pay for PSN which gives you free games every month,the console has no DRM, and cheaper price but yet you would spend an extra 100$ on an xbox one where you have to get gold in order to even play a F2P game and be riddled with mountain dew and doritio ads? Have fun! no one will miss you :]


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> XBL is giving users dedicated server and two free games
> Plus a ton of entertainment perks
> 
> PSN has nothing on that


Que?


----------



## Emu105

Idk but xbox had better games.


----------



## rpgman1

Even the PS3 has HDDs since launch. The question is how big and how fast.


----------



## Disturbed117

Used games. I will take my leave now.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Que?


Reddit is awesome


----------



## royalkilla408

Boom! Pre-ordered my PS4! I've been a loyal Xbox fan since the original Xbox, and my favorite game of all time has been Halo. I blame Microsoft greedy CEO and management to make me not buy Xbox One. I am not a customer that bends over and takes it. You treat me like trash, I don't buy your products. I buy games new and used. I don't hack or illegal download my games, but for MS I am treated as if I do.

I will miss Halo but too bad. Good thing Bungie is multi platform now.


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> i abandon pc master race. seriously though, im a pc gamer, and watching this conference made me so happy for some reason, it made me wanna buy a ps4, ill probably buy one


so far, the only reason for me to buy the PS4 is to play MGS5. Most of the other games I saw that I want to play will come out on PC (WatchDogs, Destiny, AC4)


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> You won't pay for PSN which gives you free games every month,the console has no DRM, and cheaper price but yet you would spend an extra 100$ on an xbox one where you have to get gold in order to even play a F2P game and be riddled with mountain dew and doritio ads? Have fun! no one will miss you :]


I'll get both, play online on XBL and PC. And use PS4 for single player (same way my ps3 was used most of its life)
Having to pay for PSN when I could play the same game on the ONE or PC and have to pay the same or nothing at all and have a funner time doing so. PS4 controller has yet to prove it doesn't suck.

Xbox One DRM is non intrusive and still doesn't block used games.
You don't need to use discs and all games install to the HDD.
Simply a better method.

Xbox One DRM still gives you more rights to your game then Steam.


----------



## zinfinion

That people think the PS4 doesn't have a hard drive makes me simultaneously







and







. It's a bit painful to say the least.


----------



## Blk

lol @ anyone still rooting for xbox


----------



## pwnzilla61

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kWSIFh8ICaA

M$ just got trolled.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Reddit is awesome


Oh noesss, better hide. You caught me


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Note that if the $400 model is without a hard drive: Isn't it still cheaper anyway when you do buy the hard drive? (Assuming the HDD is a standard 2.5 or 3.5 drive) They're not that expensive. Yes it is closer to the xbox one but it is still cheaper


----------



## LuminatX

xbox fanboys act like most of the games aren't going to be on PS4, did you even watch the stream?


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*


http://www.gamespot.com/news/playstation-4-has-very-large-hard-drive-6406075


----------



## Aftermath2006

ps4 has been pre-ordered


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> XBL is giving users dedicated server and two free games
> Plus a ton of entertainment perks
> 
> PSN has nothing on that


I've played many xbl games without dedicated servers. gears 3 has none unless you buy the latest map pack for example. entertainment perks? like th same apps that Sony just showed? the ones that can't be used without gold for years when PS3 didn't require an effective double sub to watch netflix?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> If it is really $399 with no hard drive that this is a joke.
> Screw not having a Hard Drive.
> 
> Using the cloud for all you user data is not the best idea. Would need some Flash storage atleast for offline play.


and microsoft using the cloud to literally stream game assets and AI and the like is not a concern at all? no internet connection do you lose half your game world on xbox one? see how this goes? and that 500GB hard drive will be full when you install 8 games (mandatory installs on all xbox one games) btw.I almost can't believe myself right now because I almost hate Sony and have never been a PS fan. the PS4 looks like a better compromise right now than the xbox one to me though. that's if PSN is up to par right away. also, those two free games with xbl gold (limited time promotion) are years old and cost pennies at gamestop right now.


----------



## Yor_

preordering a ps4 in 5...4....3....2...


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viscerous*
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/news/playstation-4-has-very-large-hard-drive-6406075










busted


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chucklez*
> 
> I'm pretty bummed that PS+ is required for online play... Honestly that is almost a complete deal breaker, they just softened the blow with all the jabs at XBone.


Sony - $399 + $5 month for multiplayer ($460 total)

MS - $499 + $50 a year gold membership. ($550 total)

If a train leaves the station $90 less than its competitor but $10 more a year in online fees. How many months would it take for the trains to be equal?

It would take 2 years 6 months for your PS4 to cost as much as the Xbone does on day one. In the same time span your Xbox + gold service would cost you $625.

Lets just say the PS5 will be out before the costs intersect.

People spend $15.99 a month on a single MMO but get upset that an entire service plan for a console is $5 a month.../mind blown.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> Most of the other games I saw that I want to play will come out on PC (WatchDogs, *Destiny*, AC4)


Got a source for that on Destiny? Because I'm not seeing anything about it coming to PC.


----------



## mboner1

watched the xbox conference, missed the sony one, did the xbox games look better??? jus watching some ps4 games on youtube and i am underwhelmed.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> so far, the only reason for me to buy the PS4 is to play MGS5. Most of the other games I saw that I want to play will come out on PC (WatchDogs, Destiny, AC4)


Destiny is not confirmed for PC. They said they are thinking about it. Sony will probably pay them enough to keep it on PS4.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viscerous*
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/news/playstation-4-has-very-large-hard-drive-6406075


woah, hold on there!

I'd like them to define what 'very large' is to them... It might be only 500GB which to me is standard.


----------



## paulerxx

Still buying a Xbox One over a PS4.

BUTBUBTBUTBUBT THE GAMES they cried after the X1 reveal
BUTBUBTUBTUBUBTUT the DRM BUBTUBUTBUBUBTUT the used games!!!
BUTBUBTUT U HAVE TO PAY 4 ONLINE!11

Yet most of our games are on steam.

Derp Logic Herp


----------



## Corrupted

Alright...when is the last time a console destroyed the competition this completely at E3?
PS2 was my last console, but I'm considering it just to support the customer service Sony is showing.

I think you might have to go through the turbulence from arrogance that Sony did with the PS3 to get to this point. MS is going to have a hard lesson from this, but hopefully their next generation shows that they learned something.


----------



## frickfrock999

Does anybody have the video of the crowd's reaction to "NO DRM"?


----------



## untitled

I think Playstation should set the release day the same day as Xbox One's. It would be interesting... I think it would kill any chance of momentum Xbox might pick up if they release before Sony.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> That people think the PS4 doesn't have a hard drive makes me simultaneously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's a bit painful to say the least.


Fanboys ftw


----------



## royalkilla408

Lol most games they showed at EA and Ubisoft were played with a PS4 controller lol. I think one game was played with an Xbox. Most of the games are coming out on PS4 except from Microsoft Studios games.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Sony - $399 + $5 month for multiplayer ($460 total)
> 
> MS - $499 + $50 a year gold membership. ($550 total)
> 
> If a train leaves the station $90 less than its competitor but $10 more a year in online fees. How many months would it take for the trains to be equal?
> 
> It would take 2 years 6 months for your PS4 to cost as much as the Xbone does on day one. In the same time span your Xbox + gold service would cost you $625.
> 
> Lets just say the PS5 will be out before the costs intersect.
> 
> People spend $15.99 a month on a single MMO but get upset that an entire service plan for a console is $5 a month.../mind blown.


PSN plus = $50/year

http://us.playstation.com/psn/playstation-plus/

So no, both won't ever intersect with each other.

Let's not forget with XB1 you'll have kinect watching your every ****, I mean move.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAZ_MAN_432*
> 
> woah, hold on there!
> 
> I'd like them to define what 'very large' is to them... It might be only 500GB which to me is standard.


Wow, you like your "hards" very large, boy.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Sony - $399 + $5 month for multiplayer ($460 total)
> 
> MS - $499 + $50 a year gold membership. ($550 total)
> 
> If a train leaves the station $90 less than its competitor but $10 more a year in online fees. How many months would it take for the trains to be equal?
> 
> It would take 2 years 6 months for your PS4 to cost as much as the Xbone does on day one. In the same time span your Xbox + gold service would cost you $625.
> 
> Lets just say the PS5 will be out before the costs intersect.
> 
> People spend $15.99 a month on a single MMO but get upset that an entire service plan for a console is $5 a month.../mind blown.


There's no reason to think that they won't offer a discount on yearly subs. You can get Xbox Live for $8 a month if you wish to pay more. They already have a discounted yearly price for Playstation Plus on the PS3, and the monthly is actually $6 on the PS3.


----------



## chrisguitar

Don't even try, fact for fact, Sony has beaten Xbone this generation for gamers.

Yes PC master race and all but you've got to admit, pc fanboy or not, the ps4 is the best option based on current info.

I still can't believe it


----------



## King Lycan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Still buying a Xbox One over a PS4.
> 
> BUTBUBTBUTBUBT THE GAMES they cried after the X1 reveal
> BUTBUBTUBTUBUBTUT the DRM BUBTUBUTBUBUBTUT the used games!!!
> BUTBUBTUT U HAVE TO PAY 4 ONLINE!11
> 
> Yet most of our games are on steam.
> 
> Derp Logic Herp


I love olivia wilde !


----------



## Audio

People trolling with the No hdd / cost for PSN. lol

What people don't reallize is that XB1 is actually in a really good position. It came with games, and i know people don't like the used games thing, but it's great for developers. Netflix and gamefly etc. really hurt publishers. No used games = more income for developers. So not only does microsoft have the more enticing platform for developers, they also have shown they have deep pockets for exclusive games/content. Hell, insomniac showed up to the xbox press conference.... Sony is under a lot of pressure, and i'm sure all their studios are thinking of making the switch to XB1.

Where are the interesting PS exclusives? aka not killzone.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> PSN plus = $50/year
> 
> http://us.playstation.com/psn/playstation-plus/
> 
> So no, both won't ever intersect with each other.
> 
> Let's not forget with XB1 you'll have kinect watching your every ****, I mean move.


Microsoft flip flopped on the Kinect. You can now turn it off.

http://kotaku.com/xbox-ones-kinect-can-turn-off-microsoft-says-noting-510100564

Wouldn't be surprised if they switch their used games state also.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Sony - $399 + $5 month for multiplayer ($460 total)
> 
> MS - $499 + $50 a year gold membership. ($550 total)
> 
> If a train leaves the station $90 less than its competitor but $10 more a year in online fees. How many months would it take for the trains to be equal?
> 
> It would take 2 years 6 months for your PS4 to cost as much as the Xbone does on day one. In the same time span your Xbox + gold service would cost you $625.
> 
> Lets just say the PS5 will be out before the costs intersect.
> 
> People spend $15.99 a month on a single MMO but get upset that an entire service plan for a console is $5 a month.../mind blown.


Yet another person with incorrect information. PS+ is $50 a year as well.

So, let's play on your analogy. If 2 trains leave the station, #1 being slower, more expensive, more intrusive, with worse DRM, installation requirements, and a network subscription with fewer perks, and #2 being faster, cheaper, with no DRM or used game restrictions, and a network subscription with more free games and NEXT-GEN free games as well (Gold subscriptions do NOT give free XBone games, just 360 until the release of XBone), how many months will it take for XBone-buyer-regret-and-jealousy to set in?

Judging by this thread, apparently zero.

PS4 is hands-down better, hardware-wise, and the only argument that can ever be said in Microsoft's favor (the console exclusives argument is completely opinion-based) is that Gold was a nicer service, which I actually disagree with, given how many hundreds of dollars in free stuff I've gotten from my one year of PS+ subscription (I seriously have so many GOOD free games, that I've built up a backlog of about 10 and counting).

Unless Sony does something to screw it up, they're starting the marathon 10 miles ahead of Microsoft.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viscerous*
> 
> Microsoft flip flopped on the Kinect. You can now turn it off.
> 
> http://kotaku.com/xbox-ones-kinect-can-turn-off-microsoft-says-noting-510100564
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if they switch their used games state also.


I doubt it, that's a huge bonus for developers.


----------



## DarkSamus




----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Don't even try, fact for fact, Sony has beaten Xbone this generation for gamers.
> 
> Yes PC master race and all but you've got to admit, pc fanboy or not, the ps4 is the best option based on current info.
> 
> I still can't believe it


Best _console_ option, but I'm still not going to buy either (my last console was a PS2) as I play only on the PC.

Anyone buying a console should surely get the PS4 though, based on what we heard tonight.


----------



## NoiseTemper

CORRECTION: $549 Australia.









Edit: How is a Xbone only $50 more.


----------



## Oddworld Abe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> CORRECTION: $549 Australia.


Australian gamers should really protest more, the repression of this art form is ridiculous!


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Got a source for that on Destiny? Because I'm not seeing anything about it coming to PC.


That hasn't been confirmed yet, only rumored. I'm leaning towards it though.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audio*
> 
> People trolling with the No hdd / cost for PSN. lol
> 
> What people don't reallize is that XB1 is actually in a really good position. It came with games, and i know people don't like the used games thing, but it's great for developers. Netflix and gamefly etc. really hurt publishers. No used games = more income for developers. So not only does microsoft have the more enticing platform for developers, they also have shown they have deep pockets for exclusive games/content. Hell, insomniac showed up to the xbox press conference.... Sony is under a lot of pressure, and i'm sure all their studios are thinking of making the switch to XB1.
> 
> Where are the interesting PS exclusives? aka not killzone.


Go ahead waste your money. PS4 Infamous: Second Son, Killzone: Shadow Fall, DriveClub, New FF game, and a slew of smaller games just to name a few...xbone is already done and out. At least ps4 will have variety at launch and not just shooters, and crap games for the kinect.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> I'll get both, play online on XBL and PC. And use PS4 for single player (same way my ps3 was used most of its life)
> Having to pay for PSN when I could play the same game on the ONE or PC and have to pay the same or nothing at all and have a funner time doing so. PS4 controller has yet to prove it doesn't suck.
> 
> Xbox One DRM is non intrusive and still doesn't block used games.
> You don't need to use discs and all games install to the HDD.
> Simply a better method.
> 
> Xbox One DRM still gives you more rights to your game then Steam.


You also said xbox had more better new IP than PS4 would you care to list them?

PS4
-KH3 <-- Pretty much dominated the xbox line up
-DriveClub
-Killzone
-Infamous
-Final Fantasy XV
- The Order
-The Witness
-Deep Down
-Beyond: two souls (may not be ps4 exclusive but it's playstation exclusive)


----------



## Ksireaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Don't even try, fact for fact, Sony has beaten Xbone this generation for gamers.
> 
> Yes PC master race and all but you've got to admit, pc fanboy or not, the ps4 is the best option based on current info.
> 
> I still can't believe it


Except for the controller. Xbox > PS when it comes to controllers.


----------



## chargerz919

Xbox live gold costs $40/year, I'm sure there will also be sales for PSN+ as well to bring it to that price. I'll have both consoles sitting in my living room by the end of the year. Even if Microsoft doesn't change their stance on 24 hour check ins and used games, which I assume they will because of how they have taken the stance of "nothing is finalized yet".


----------



## mboner1

I think i am still going to need to go in store to see if either of these systems warrant a purchase.. and once i'm there i will probz pick up both of them lololol... i like stuff.


----------



## woe96

Getting a xbox one for a home entertainment system. The Xbox one i love what it can do. the Ps4 does not fill that role yet they just launch all the apps that the xbox 360 has.
Also xbox one come with the power of 3 xbox ones on the cloud.
The internet or used game standpoint i don't mind as the games will be cheaper and i always have internet.

And that is what my parents said they were getting.


----------



## Decade

I'll just leave this official spec sheet here, including HDD size.

http://www.scei.co.jp/corporate/release/pdf/130611a_e.pdf


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> PS4 has better hardware, cheaper price, *cheaper online sub*, and better features (NO DRM, NO "ALWAYS ONLINE;" NO "SPY" CAM) Geez, in my mind, PS4 just takes the cake.


False.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woe96*
> 
> Getting a xbox one for a home entertainment system. The Xbox one i love what it can do. the Ps4 does not fill that role yet they just launch all the apps that the xbox 360 has.
> Also xbox one come with the power of 3 xbox ones on the cloud.
> The internet or used game standpoint i don't mind as the games will be cheaper and i always have internet.
> 
> And that is what my parents said they were getting.


I am confused.


----------



## Athrun Zala

KH3, FF XV, and the price tag? You xbox fanboys can't kill my vibe


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> 
> 
> KH3, FF XV, and the price tag? You xbox fanboys can't kill my vibe


KH3- that alone dominated anything M$ had.


----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> False.


True. At least in the US. 49.99 vs 59.99


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> KH3, FF XV, and the price tag? You *xbox fanboys* can't kill my vibe


At this point, I think a Xbox Fanboy no longer exist.

It is an endangered specie.


----------



## eseb1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> True. At least in the US. 49.99 vs 59.99


you can get both of them on sale on Amazon from time to time for ~$30-40, so they are pretty much the same price.


----------



## duox

Does Wii U make you pay for online play capabilities ? If so there will be no "next gen consoles" in my future because ps4 and xbox one are out the question with their pay services to play games online. Hopefully more stuff happens with the steam box stuff.


----------



## kx11

i think SONY forgot about VITA and got busy killing off M$ that they might have killed VITA too


----------



## KingGreasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> I'll just leave this official spec sheet here, including HDD size.
> 
> http://www.scei.co.jp/corporate/release/pdf/130611a_e.pdf


So unless I missed it, the Eye doesn't come in the box. I'm happy since that would have driven up the price like how the Kinect most likely drove up the price of the Xbone, but this probably means the Eye will be dead in the water again.


----------



## Roaches

Personally I didn't plan on getting either consoles even though if Sony keeps its word on their policies...I may purchase a PS4 someday though not this year...$399 isn't bad at all when it comes to personal budget...I've spent nearly $350 on my Xbox 360 and it died less than a year where my PS3 still lives on today.


----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eseb1*
> 
> you can get both of them on sale on Amazon from time to time for ~$30-40, so they are pretty much the same price.


Why is that even a part of the argument? You can get games on steam for almost nothing during a sale but we talk about msrp when discussing prices.


----------



## kx11




----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAZ_MAN_432*
> 
> Note that if the $400 model is without a hard drive: Isn't it still cheaper anyway when you do buy the hard drive? (Assuming the HDD is a standard 2.5 or 3.5 drive) They're not that expensive. Yes it is closer to the xbox one but it is still cheaper


very true, considering you can buy a 1TB 7200RPM HDD for under $100 dollars, it would still make the PS4 cheaper.


----------



## theturbofd

I already posted the PS4 exclusives that dominate the xbox one

all xbox really has going for them IMO is

Halo
Forza 5
Dead rising 3
and MAYBE ryse


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> The PS3 shipped more systems over its lifetime than the 360 did, despite Microsoft's year-long headstart, drastically cheaper price, and massive RROD issues inflating that number.
> 
> And that was when the 360 had a sizable advantage. This time around? Yeah, PS4 has the deck stacked HUGELY in its favor.










Someone that isn't blind to obvious and freely obtainable facts

Just in case he needs some article on it...

http://www.vgchartz.com/article/250980/playstation-3-lifetime-sales-overtakes-the-xbox-360/


----------



## MiKE_nz

Is no HDD confirmed? This source suggests it comes with 500Gb http://www.exophase.com/60254/ps4-includes-500gb-hard-drive-dualshock-4-is-60/


----------



## eseb1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> Why is that even a part of the argument? You can get games on steam for almost nothing during a sale but we talk about msrp when discussing prices.


Well then, big boy, check out the prices of a 12 month subscription right now for either one. $50 each, not on sale. If you use your brain you'll get it for cheaper than that, whichever console you end up choosing.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Oh Kingdom hearts. You cant even compare it. You are ignorant if you do. Please godlikes games dont deserve to be on your post. And i talk about halo too










Nice try.
You can't even compare the two, Halo 3 sold more than KH2 and KH1 combined...Wow, awesome game! And that was on PS2, a system with a far higher fan base.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Why are people pretending a double less than 9.0 game as ownage?
> 
> http://www.metacritic.com/search/all/+Kingdom+Hearts/results?sort=score
> Not a game in the series with a 9 or above. Wow...Nice! Ownage!!1
> 
> Yet Halo, a game that probably sold far better, and has a far higher average...Is now ownage..Hm, interesting logic guys.
> 
> Halo's scores
> http://www.metacritic.com/search/all/halo/results?sort=score
> 
> Sales wise. Halo > KH
> 
> http://www.vgchartz.com/gamedb/?page=1&results=200&name=Halo&platform=&minSales=0&publisher=&genre=&sort=GL


Even if we remove KH3 or any of the games from the equation, you still leave the biggest reason why PS4 is better than XB One on the table--Freedom. You can come up with every excuse you want to, but at the end of the day you still gotta check in with Mircosoft. Meanwhile I'll let my friend borrow that KH3 in case I beat it early.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> True. At least in the US. 49.99 vs 59.99


12 month subscriptions are on sale 6-8 times a year for $39.99.


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAZ_MAN_432*
> 
> woah, hold on there!
> 
> I'd like them to define what 'very large' is to them... It might be only 500GB which to me is standard.


confirmed: 500GB HDD
Quote:


> http://www.exophase.com/60254/ps4-includes-500gb-hard-drive-dualshock-4-is-60/


Still, considering they will be disc-based, 500GB will not be too bad. on the XPWN, you will go through a 500GB pretty quickly.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> Even if we remove KH3 or any of the games from the equation, you still leave the biggest reason why PS4 is better than XB One on the table--Freedom. You can come up with every excuse you want to, but at the end of the day you still gotta check in with Mircosoft. Meanwhile I'll let my friend borrow that KH3 in case I beat it early.


And the game developers making Xbox One games will make a good amount more compared to PS4 games.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> confirmed: 500GB HDD
> Still, considering they will be disc-based, 500GB will not be too bad. on the XPWN, you will go through a 500GB pretty quickly.


It's a little scary to think of what the next-gen games will be, given that Uncharted 3 is 45GB. Granted, that's because of a lot of dev-laziness (uncompressed cutscenes, textures, sounds, etc), but still.


----------



## jlpurvis

Also, according to Sony's OWN site (SOURCE), PSN+ is only 49.99 for the WHOLE YEAR. That's $10 CHEAPER than XBL


----------



## eseb1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> It's a little scary to think of what the next-gen games will be, given that Uncharted 3 is 45GB. Granted, that's because of a lot of dev-laziness (uncompressed cutscenes, textures, sounds, etc), but still.


I hope they will allow you to hook up USB3.0 external hard drives, to add more space.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> Also, according to Sony's OWN site (SOURCE), PSN+ is only 49.99 for the WHOLE YEAR. That's $10 CHEAPER than XBL


Wow, what a steal. Thanks Sony!


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> It's a little scary to think of what the next-gen games will be, given that Uncharted 3 is 45GB. Granted, that's because of a lot of dev-laziness (uncompressed cutscenes, textures, sounds, etc), but still.


To be fair... uncompressed files are usually due to performance and not laziness.


----------



## DarkSamus

I'm sure the 500GB HDD is upgradable like it is with the PS3.


----------



## kx11




----------



## ghostrider85

i would have yelled *"shut up and take my money"* if i was in there


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> GT just also commented about $5 for any online access. I don't need another monthly bill. Oh well, it would have been my first console since Atari 2600.


Because that $60 was going to another game right?


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

In case you missed it: videos I found....

DRM free: http://www.gametrailers.com/videos/po1fdm/playstation-4-e3-2013--ps4-used-game-friendly-announcement--stream-

Price: http://www.gametrailers.com/videos/54vgni/playstation-4-e3-2013--ps4-price-reveal-announcement--stream-


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> Except for the controller. Xbox > PS when it comes to controllers.


oh how people don't understand the difference between subjective and objective.

LEARN PERSONAL PREFERENCE MATE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> Best _console_ option, but I'm still not going to buy either (my last console was a PS2) as I play only on the PC.
> 
> Anyone buying a console should surely get the PS4 though, based on what we heard tonight.


Yes, best Console option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> CORRECTION: $549 Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: How is a Xbone only $50 more.


Aus always gets jipped, don't worry, it will never change with Abbott coming into government either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oddworld Abe*
> 
> Australian gamers should really protest more, the repression of this art form is ridiculous!


Wont ever work, our government is messed.


----------



## mikeyzelda

So the Xbox fanboys are so butthurt that they are saying that the PS4 comes without a HDD because is $100 less than the Xbox One? and they are actually asking for proof from the conference because nobody said it had one?


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> this is the problem ... they cant deliver YOUR type of excitement ... and if they do , what about my type ? please , do elaborate your type of "excitement" because assuming by your comment , you dont like FPS and RPGs ( or Action RPG whatever the FFXV will be)
> 
> if you are going to say "not a futuristic" FPS ... just get out , if you are going to say "i dont like RPGs" do get out and dont come back here
> 
> dont disrespect Halo and FFXIV by saying they are boring JUST because it doesnt "floats your boat"
> 
> E3 is not about sequels , its about the new games and franchises , because we ALL KNOW that sequels will sell , even if the game is in 2d and in sticks and black and yellow and for portable devices


It's not that I don't like FPS or RPG (I love Skyrim, LOTRO, FF10). It's just that there are SO many, and all they seem to do is rehash old ideas. Destiny seems pretty neat, and so does WatchDog, but unfortunately, they are not exclusive to either console.

True, exciting is very subjective, so maybe using the FRESH would be better. A new idea. (remember the original MGS, or Ico, or GTA3, or more recent, Journey) They really brought a whole lot of NEW to the table that really made gaming feel fresh, and alive. Now, everything just seems to be rehashes and remakes, and sequels and remakes of sequels (I'm screaming at you, Fable Anniversary). Where are the truly original games, like the first Fable. Depsite Peter still not delivering on any of his Fable promises, Fable was still one of a kind in it's day, and I still love to play the first one, just like I still love playing the original MGS from PSone (The only game I still play from that era). Halo and Final Fantasy are old news, and nothing they've done recently has been very original. The last truly original FF title was 10, and before that 7. Halo was the last truly original game. Halo 2 and 3 only improved upon the mechanics, and 4, Reach, and the others just burnt the series out.

Of course, this is just only my opinion, and I realize a lot of it is purely subjective.


----------



## kx11

so the CPU clock isn't confirmed yet if it's 1.6ghz or 2.0ghz


----------



## iamgoatman

To be fair, winning by default for not being complete and utter morons still doesn't make your conference great, or even good in this case.

Microsoft's own stupidity ruined their otherwise good showing, but in terms of games, I thought Sony's was crap. More of the same stuff we already knew about plus a couple of new exclusives, some indie games (lol at Don't Starve) and the rest were multiplats. And to top it off theres the fee for online play.

The games themselves were good this year, but both console manufacturers have confirmed I'll be moving solely to PC gaming for quite some time.


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Does anybody have the video of the crowd's reaction to "NO DRM"?


Here u go:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2Ht-0Hne4EU#!


----------



## Marin

So I'm watching people celebrate because they're getting screwed over less by choosing one side. But they're still getting burnt.


----------



## IronWill1991

Kingdom Hearts III, used games freedom, and $400 price tag are the main reasons why I'm getting PS4. Microsoft got nothing.


----------



## tubers

Is it safe to assume that the PS4 will have less HDD for $ 399.99 than the X1?

320 GB at best?


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Hopefully they have some good xbox layout ps4 controllers by launch, I really do hate the horizontal sticks.


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Mfw Planetside 2 is coming to PS4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBHZcWDbchs


This is the icing on the cake for me


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda*
> 
> So the Xbox fanboys are so butthurt that they are saying that the PS4 comes without a HDD because is $100 less than the Xbox One? and they are actually asking for proof from the conference because nobody said it had one?


Yeah well they are wrong, Its confirmed to have a 500GB HDD in it which likely can be upgraded like it can in the PS3...

Source - http://www.scei.co.jp/corporate/release/pdf/130611a_e.pdf
Quote:


>


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Xbox live gold costs $40/year, I'm sure there will also be sales for PSN+ as well to bring it to that price. I'll have both consoles sitting in my living room by the end of the year. Even if Microsoft doesn't change their stance on 24 hour check ins and used games, which I assume they will because of how they have taken the stance of "nothing is finalized yet".


Sorry, but no. XBL costs $60/yr (Source)


----------



## eseb1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Is it safe to assume that the PS4 will have less HDD for $ 399.99 than the X1?
> 
> 320 GB at best?


500GB, same as the xbox


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Is it safe to assume that the PS4 will have less HDD for $ 399.99 than the X1?
> 
> 320 GB at best?


The official PDF from Sony has been posted several times now, it's 500GB.


----------



## Hexa

For me I still like the Xbox more.

Yes it is all subjective I agree but I enjoy the Xbox exclusives more so then the Playstation ones. I also think the Xbox controller is the best controller ever short of the SNES from back in the day. Xbox Live is also a service I've always gladly payed for and enjoyed.

It's all apples and oranges though b/c honestly if one finds the Playstation games better and the controller more comfortable then they'd be an idiot to get the Xbox over it.

The only thing I like better about the PS4 is the price tag, that's it. Considering consoles now days last for years (before the generation ends, and baring no hardware failure) the hundred bucks = just about nothing in the long run. In short I'm willing to pay 100 more even though of course I wish I didn't have to.


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> False.


TRUE

XBL - $60/yr (Source)

PSN+ - $50/yr (Source)


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Let's all take a few steps back and relax. This is gonna be cleaned as best as we can do it and it'll be reopened afterward; this will take a while even with more than one of us working on it. As a reminder once it's reopened, *no personal attacks, rudeness, or trolling.*

Edit; reopened.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> TRUE
> 
> XBL - $60/yr (Source)
> 
> PSN+ - $50/yr (Source)


Only a fool pays full price for xbox live....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16874103258

http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-LIVE-Month-Gold-Membership-360/dp/B0029LJIFG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1370937785&sr=8-2&keywords=xbox+live

That isn't saying the PSN+ wont sell for below MSRP


----------



## Lifeshield

So, no Kinect, no online requirement, no used game restriction by the system, cheaper, slightly better hardware...

Sony, take my money!!!


----------



## rocketraid

Preordered PS4 from Amazon - 416 USD delivered vs $549 in Australia. Now hopefully the dollar doesnt drop too much.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Wow, what a steal. Thanks Sony!


Oh never knew you get stuff for free with it. Interesting.

Will we be able to play old PS1 games on the PS4? I have a few on my PSP.


----------



## Lifeshield

Well you currently get stuff for free with Xbox Live now apparently also. Going by an article on MSN. It coincides with the new edition of the Xbox 360 that's been released.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Well you currently get stuff for free with Xbox Live now apparently also. Going by an article on MSN. It coincides with the new edition of the Xbox 360 that's been released.


Yes, but Live Gold only gives you 2 games each month. PS+ has about 15 already included, and they cycle out 4-5 new ones each month.

Plus, the free games offer with Live Gold are only good up to the launch of the XBone, but with PS+, you get free PS4 games as well (as mentioned in the E3 demonstration). Granted, the PS4 games are indie games, but still well worth the PS+'s $4 and change per month.

Plus, I doubt they're cutting PS+ support for the PS3 (or Vita) off when the PS4 releases.


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> Preordered PS4 from Amazon - 416 USD delivered vs $549 in Australia. Now hopefully the dollar doesnt drop too much.


Is it cheaper to pre-order?

Heck, I don't even know if I should buy a PS4. I'd have no where to put it


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Yes, but Live Gold only gives you 2 games each month. PS+ has about 15 already included, and they cycle out 4-5 new ones each month.
> 
> Plus, the free games offer with Live Gold are only good up to the launch of the XBone, but with PS+, you get free PS4 games as well (as mentioned in the E3 demonstration). Granted, the PS4 games are indie games, but still well worth the PS+'s $4 and change per month.
> 
> Plus, I doubt they're cutting PS+ support for the PS3 (or Vita) off when the PS4 releases.


So now it is Ok for Sony to charge for online









XBL is still giving more back for the money you spend on it. 2 free games a month, and they said through the launch not till. Still can go on afterward as they did not claim it would end with the release of the one. Dedicated Servers, Better Cloud service, More Media functions. PSN has yet to show it can do anything better then XBL yet.

Most all of the Indie PS4 games can be played on Stream, some no doubt green lit by steam. Not really exclusive.

MS has more Exclusive games for the One vs the PS4, and more of them are ready for lauch compared to many of the ps4 exclusives coming after launch.
As for Xboe One exclusive games

RYSE
Quantum Break
Titanfall
Crimson Dragon
Forza 5
Halo 5
Project Spark
Dead Rising 3

Are just some of the already announced titles, and this isn't all that was shown ether.

Xbox Ones has all the games install to the HDD for faster game loading times, also doesn't require you to need to use the disc and if you disc ever gets damaged the cloud will fill in any broken data.
Also has the ability to offload onto the cloud.

I don't know about you but I see MS with a huge game and feature advantage.

Console will probably become lead platform for 3rd party titles, making the console experiance for those games better on the One.

Controller is better on the xbox.

List can keep going on.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone that isn't blind to obvious and freely obtainable facts
> 
> Just in case he needs some article on it...
> 
> http://www.vgchartz.com/article/250980/playstation-3-lifetime-sales-overtakes-the-xbox-360/


Xbox 360 has sold over 17million more in America, which is interesting. Everywhere else PS3 sold better, but let's not forget the Wii outsold them both every where..Xbox 360 is close to beating the Wii in America though.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> So now it is Ok for Sony to charge for online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XBL is still giving more back for the money you spend on it. 2 free games a month, and they said through the launch not till. Still can go on afterward as they did not claim it would end with the release of the one. Dedicated Servers, Better Cloud service, More Media functions. PSN has yet to show it can do anything better then XBL yet.
> 
> Most all of the Indie PS4 games can be played on Stream, some no doubt green lit by steam. Not really exclusive.
> 
> MS has more Exclusive games for the One vs the PS4, and more of them are ready for lauch compared to many of the ps4 exclusives coming after launch.
> As for Xboe One exclusive games
> 
> RYSE
> Quantum Break
> Titanfall
> Crimson Dragon
> Forza 5
> Halo 5
> Project Spark
> Dead Rising 3
> 
> Are just some of the already announced titles, and this isn't all that was shown ether.
> 
> Xbox Ones has all the games install to the HDD for faster game loading times, also doesn't require you to need to use the disc and if you disc ever gets damaged the cloud will fill in any broken data.
> Also has the ability to offload onto the cloud.
> 
> I don't know about you but I see MS with a huge game and feature advantage.
> 
> Console will probably become lead platform for 3rd party titles, making the console experiance for those games better on the One.
> 
> Controller is better on the xbox.
> 
> List can keep going on.


You forgot Kill Instinct, which will be free at launch. And on a side note, there's a great chance Kingdom Heart 3 isn't even a exclusive.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> So now it is Ok for Sony to charge for online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XBL is still giving more back for the money you spend on it. 2 free games a month, and they said through the launch not till. Still can go on afterward as they did not claim it would end with the release of the one. Dedicated Servers, Better Cloud service, More Media functions. PSN has yet to show it can do anything better then XBL yet.
> 
> Most all of the Indie PS4 games can be played on Stream, some no doubt green lit by steam. Not really exclusive.
> 
> MS has more Exclusive games for the One vs the PS4, and more of them are ready for lauch compared to many of the ps4 exclusives coming after launch.
> As for Xboe One exclusive games
> 
> RYSE
> Quantum Break
> Titanfall
> Crimson Dragon
> Forza 5
> Halo 5
> Project Spark
> Dead Rising 3
> 
> Are just some of the already announced titles, and this isn't all that was shown ether.
> 
> Xbox Ones has all the games install to the HDD for *faster game loading times*, also doesn't require you to need to use the disc and if you disc ever gets damaged the cloud will fill in any broken data.
> Also has the ability to offload onto the cloud.
> 
> I don't know about you but I see MS with a huge game and feature advantage.
> 
> *Console will probably become lead platform for 3rd party titles*, making the console experiance for those games better on the One.
> 
> Controller is better on the xbox.
> 
> List can keep going on.


Very interesting.

Will the faster and larger game usable RAM of the PS4 negate the X1's load speed via HDD install?

Why would it become lead? Cuz of the weaker and more complicated hardware? (afaik lowest common denominators get some focus) .. or is it because devs/pubs want to push and push and support MS' DRM?

None are rhetorical btw.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> So now it is Ok for Sony to charge for online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XBL is still giving more back for the money you spend on it. 2 free games a month, and they said through the launch not till. Still can go on afterward as they did not claim it would end with the release of the one. Dedicated Servers, Better Cloud service, More Media functions. PSN has yet to show it can do anything better then XBL yet.
> 
> Most all of the Indie PS4 games can be played on Stream, some no doubt green lit by steam. Not really exclusive.
> 
> MS has more Exclusive games for the One vs the PS4, and more of them are ready for lauch compared to many of the ps4 exclusives coming after launch.
> As for Xboe One exclusive games
> 
> RYSE
> Quantum Break
> Titanfall
> Crimson Dragon
> Forza 5
> Halo 5
> Project Spark
> Dead Rising 3
> 
> Are just some of the already announced titles, and this isn't all that was shown ether.
> 
> Xbox Ones has all the games install to the HDD for faster game loading times, also doesn't require you to need to use the disc and if you disc ever gets damaged the cloud will fill in any broken data.
> Also has the ability to offload onto the cloud.
> 
> I don't know about you but I see MS with a huge game and feature advantage.
> 
> Console will probably become lead platform for 3rd party titles, making the console experiance for those games better on the One.
> 
> Controller is better on the xbox.
> 
> List can keep going on.


Its funny isn't it?

Before E3, all people could talk about was how MS didn't talk enough about games, then got hit with an onslaught of nothing but games from MS at E3, like all the people with sense said would happen.

But all of sudden it apparently isn't actually about the games anymore.

DRM sells consoles.

Apparently.

We'll see. If anything, the price will be 10x more of a factor.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*
> 
> Its funny isn't it?
> 
> Before E3, all people could talk about was how MS didn't talk enough about games, then got hit with an onslaught of nothing but games from MS at E3, like all the people with sense said would happen.
> 
> But all of sudden it apparently isn't actually about the games anymore.
> 
> DRM sells consoles.
> 
> Apparently.
> 
> We'll see. If anything, the price will be 10x more of a factor.


Yea I can understand the price point difference between the two as a nice argument. But I find the use game DRM debates annoying, same goes for 24/hour access and XBL vs PSN.
At this point, we can assume XBL will continue to be better. But in reality, I just can't say for sure. You never know until you use them, same goes for the controllers.


----------



## Xyrrath

Any1 got a link to see old conferences(recorded)?


----------



## TinDaDragon

OMG, Microsoft lowered the XBONE price!

By $0.04. Better preorder that again


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Any1 got a link to see old conferences(recorded)?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DmoZAPDV3ew#t=2335s


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> You forgot Kill Instinct, which will be free at launch.


Don't get too excited about that. There's only one playable character available at launch. You have to pay to unlock the rest.

I see a trend incoming...


----------



## Arturo.Zise

So PC > PS4 > XB1?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> *Lol @ people thinking Sony is going $399.* There's no way they're caving this time around. the PS3 original price point was a sign of things to come.


Ahem.

Who is laughing at who now?

PlayStation 4 launches at $399

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> So PC > PS4 > XB1?


Pretty much.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> As for Xboe One exclusive games
> 
> RYSE
> Quantum Break
> Titanfall
> Crimson Dragon
> Forza 5
> Halo 5
> Project Spark
> Dead Rising 3


Um, Titanfall, Project Spark, and Dead Rising 3 will be available on the PC, so I would hardly call them "XBox One exclusive games"


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Don't get too excited about that. There's only one playable character available at launch. You have to pay to unlock the rest.
> 
> I see a trend incoming...


Yeah a Trend of getting more exclusive games









In all reality Sony did alright with the PS4, Sure I was a little disappointed with the Console looking like a Xbox One mixed with a PS2, Personally I like the look of the One better (for what it is).

Problem is they didn't show enough games.

The Few exclusives they did show were pretty good. I'm a huge Kingdom Hearts fan, so KH3 is a big plus for me. Though I was expecting to see KH3 on the 3DS after never seeing it come to the PS3. FF XV looks nice, I was liking the game mechanics but kinda iffy on the story line. I liked the live action of FF 12, so going back to that would be fun. GT looks cool, used to love this franchise but Forza has been such a more enjoyable game to play. Killzone has been a drool series to me, even after trying both 2 and 3, but some like it. Dark Sorcerer looked like it might have something going for it. infamous second son also looked alright, but wasn't a huge fan of the first game ether.

Though Sony sure did lack the ability to state whether or not some of these games would be out at launch. Having a console launch with nothing but crap didn't do so well with the ps3. MS has a pretty good lineup of launch games and were adamant about telling you so.

Surprised we didn't see more about the kinect side of the xbox one TBH.

Still more New IPs are coming to the Xbox One vs the PS4 it seems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Um, Titanfall, Project Spark, and Dead Rising 3 will be available on the PC, so I would hardly call them "XBox One exclusive games"


They could vary well be a timed exclusive on the One for a short time before being released on the PC, would suck as I would rather play them on the PC as well. But could vary well happen. Still for the non PC gamer, these are just more games the PS4 User just can not play.

And at launch if the PS4 doesn't step up their launch title list, then expecting that to sell better then the One is a pretty long shot.


----------



## Chris13002

from Engadget...
Sony's PlayStation 4 Eye is a $59 add-on, PS4 packs an upgradable 500GB HDD inside (updated)
Quote:


> While the US press release for the PlayStation 4 mentioned details about games, used games and pricing, it did not confirm all of the specs for the console. In Japan however, a more detailed press release clears up a few things. Sony's console is packing a 500GB hard drive (same as the Xbox One), and it will not include the camera module, which is a $59 (£44 and €49) add-on for the $399 box. By comparison, the Xbox One includes -- and requires for its use -- the Kinect 2.0 camera. (Update: Sony's confirmed that the PS4's hard drive is upgradable.)


There you go guys, especially for all the XBox fanboys automatically jumping to conclusions.....


----------



## Steffek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> In all reality Sony did alright with the PS4, Sure I was a little disappointed with the Console looking like a Xbox One mixed with a PS2, Personally I like the look of the One better (for what it is).


As someone who is 100% all in on the PS4 I do agree with you on this. As bland as the Xbone looks, it does look better then the PS4. Maybe Corsair will make an after market case for it. Hint, hint, Corsair George.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Still excited for Xbox One. Most of what was shown for PS4 is multiplat, not tooo much new stuff.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Still not sold on Sony's no DRM thing. Look at the current gen. EA in particular is including an activation code within the retail box. Can PS4 circumvent that?


----------



## Carniflex

Hm. No online gaming with PS4 without subsricption. That sucks.


----------



## Lifeshield

So far the games that have my interest are...

Destiny

Titanfall

Division

Battlefront 3

Mirrors Edge 2

Witcher 3

Think that's about it for the time being.


----------



## Steffek

With Nintendo doing E3 today I will go on record and say this. If they announce they are dropping the price $100 I am walking out the door to go pick one up. There is no way the Wii U can come close to competing with only $50 between the two. but for $250 I am getting one for sure.


----------



## keikei

I'm waiting for Sony to announce a limited edition WHITE PS4. Black cant be the only launch color right?! I would like one in say....this color please. So sexy!


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> So far the games that have my interest are...
> 
> Destiny
> Titanfall
> Division
> Battlefront 3
> Mirrors Edge 2
> Witcher 3
> 
> Think that's about it for the time being.


No watch dogs?

Probably the most anticipated game for me.
Though Destiny is looking pretty good as well, just hoping to see a PC version.
Ryse is another game I just can't wait to play (im a God of War Nut







)

RYSE will be one of the main reasons for me getting a xbox one before buying a ps4.
So far I can wait to play the ps4 games till KH3 comes out (probably some time next year)


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*
> 
> Its funny isn't it?
> 
> Before E3, all people could talk about was how MS didn't talk enough about games, then got hit with an onslaught of nothing but games from MS at E3, like all the people with sense said would happen.
> 
> But all of sudden it apparently isn't actually about the games anymore.
> 
> DRM sells consoles.
> 
> Apparently.
> 
> We'll see. If anything, the price will be 10x more of a factor.


Console gaming is about sharing the experience with a friend. Xbone controls that.
Yeah it's about the games, when you let people do what they want with them. Control (DRM) is all about money.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Console gaming is about sharing the experience with a friend. Xbone controls that.
> Yeah it's about the games, when you let people do what they want with them. Control (DRM) is all about money.


So then we can finally confirm that Steam is all about the money and not a "gift" to gamers







Took long enough









(inb4 "yeah, but I sold out to my so-called morals for cheap games" yada yada yada)

What was the point of your first sentence though?

You seem to be asserting that you can't share experiences with friends with an xbox one?

Is your assertion was that console gaming is about sharing physical discs with your friends? Because other than that, I highly doubt most people will no longer be able to "share experiences" with their friends like they used to.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Don't get too excited about that. There's only one playable character available at launch. You have to pay to unlock the rest.
> 
> I see a trend incoming...


It's also a massive rip-off of Mortal Kombat, looks similar, they've got the elemental characters, etc.
All in all, I'd rather just stick with Street Fighter IV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> They could vary well be a timed exclusive on the One for a short time before being released on the PC, would suck as I would rather play them on the PC as well. But could vary well happen. Still for the non PC gamer, these are just more games the PS4 User just can not play.
> 
> And at launch if the PS4 doesn't step up their launch title list, then expecting that to sell better then the One is a pretty long shot.


...And? Who cares if they're timed exclusives?

All in all, the only XBO exclusives that looked nice for me was Ryse, Zoo Tycoon and Forza 5...Everything else I want will either be on PC (I'll be waiting for a Steam sale anyway) or on PS4, other than that I've got God of War for my Ryse style gameplay and the various Forza's, GT and Driveclub to satiate my Forza appetite. Compare that to Killzone, Infamous, Planetside 2, Knack, War Thunder, Kingdom Hearts and the two FF games for the PS4 if you're into that.

For reference, I'm not getting any console until a year or two after release most likely but the PS4 is by far the more attractive one to me; the games look better, it's cheaper, doesn't come with expensive useless hardware (kinect) and Sony has had better exclusives three generations in a row now. (Granted, 360 was a massive improvement and the Xbox One looks to continue that.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Still not sold on Sony's no DRM thing. Look at the current gen. EA in particular is including an activation code within the retail box. Can PS4 circumvent that?


It's up to the developer, which is better than being always there but not perfect.


----------



## Carniflex

"PS4 will provide that entertainment for the next decade and beyond" - >.< Well considering how long they dragged on the current gent cant blame them for their optimism, but frankly, in 4 to 5 years I would that hardware to be a bit .. well .. inadequate. Even with total of 8 GB of GDDR5. I would expect 4K to be about as popular as 1080p is today in about 5 years.

But we will see. I'm sure that if they get close to iron some additonal performance can be squeezed out of that box to make the experience pleasant enough for the first half of decade.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> As for Xboe One exclusive games
> 
> RYSE
> Quantum Break
> Titanfall
> Crimson Dragon
> Forza 5
> Halo 5
> Project Spark
> Dead Rising 3
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Titanfall, Project Spark, and Dead Rising 3 will be available on the PC, so I would hardly call them "XBox One exclusive games"
Click to expand...

where on earth do you see that dead rising 3 is coming to pc?


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Console gaming is about sharing the experience with a friend. Xbone controls that.
> Yeah it's about the games, when you let people do what they want with them. Control (DRM) is all about money.


Exactly, to console gamers it's a massive shock to have something that's been around for 20/30 years taken away all of a sudden.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Still excited for Xbox One. Most of what was shown for PS4 is multiplat, not tooo much new stuff.


Don't forget alot of Sony's first party studios have just finished up on games this year for the PS3 (GT6, Last of Us, God of War etc) which is why i'm guessing alot of exclusives were absent since they wouldn't have had time to conjour something up for the PS4.

Sony did a great job with their conference, in all honesty they could have just come on stage, announced the price/no drm, buggered off and they would have still won it, your getting a more powerful console with no drm/online connectivity/unwanted surveillance device at a cheaper price.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*
> 
> So then we can finally confirm that Steam is all about the money and not a "gift" to gamers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took long enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (inb4 "yeah, but I sold out to my so-called morals for cheap games" yada yada yada)
> 
> What was the point of your first sentence though?


Next thing you know
MS will tell everyone that you only need to check in if you are playing a game from the HDD.
I wouldn't be surprised if you didnt need to check in at all if playing with the disc in the system.
MS already stated that they would allow used games, and for 1st party games will no allow any type of fee. Even sony is unclear about 3rd party.

Though if MS were to fix that people would start complaining about something else. Like the kinect camera, but even if MS allowed that to be disconnected, people would complain about needing XBL for netflix or something stupid. Almost seem like some people just have hate for MS or improvements in general.

Some might hate the kinect, but in reality it is the competition against the WiiU not the PS4. This is a console for all crowds, not just hardcore gamers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> where on earth do you see that dead rising 3 is coming to pc?


Overdrive
is another cool looking game for the xbox one I left out by accident.

Dead Rising was on PC's before, why the 3rd also wouldn't be is beyond me. Even it is not right away.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> No watch dogs?


Not entirely sold on it to be honest.

I got what I wanted announced at E3 so I'm more than happy!


----------



## Steffek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> "PS4 will provide that entertainment for the next decade and beyond" - >.< Well considering how long they dragged on the current gent cant blame them for their optimism, but frankly, in 4 to 5 years I would that hardware to be a bit .. well .. inadequate. Even with total of 8 GB of GDDR5. I would expect 4K to be about as popular as 1080p is today in about 5 years.
> 
> But we will see. I'm sure that if they get close to iron some additonal performance can be squeezed out of that box to make the experience pleasant enough for the first half of decade.


I don't want to start a war but 1080P while being sold in most TV's I cant think of any provider that offers all of its channels in 1080P. For 95% of the people (those who watch TV and DVD/Blu-ray movie) 720P/1080I is what they are watching and seem to be happy with. It is only us elite who want 1080P as a standard now and 4K tomorrow. Sucks but true.


----------



## steve210

It's looks like I'm going towards ps4 a better system for gaming


----------



## lacrossewacker

Curious if there will be any real difference in visual quality between the consoles on multiplat. I think they're similar enough that it's not really worth the developer's effort to really exploit either advantages when creating a multiplatform game.

Maybe the PS4 will have a higher quality AA, but that's probably about it.

Exclusives, well that's a different story


----------



## keikei

Sony had me at *no DRM* and *region-free*.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Newbie2009

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/412685/playstation-4-full-final-specs-revealed/

Sony has released a full list of technical specifications for the PlayStation 4.

They detail exactly how powerful the system is, and what other features it contains. Here's everything you need to know.

Recommended retail price:
US $399, Canada $399, €399 and £349
Main processor:
Single-chip custom processor
CPU: x86-64 AMD "Jaguar", 8 cores
GPU: 1.84 TFLOPS, AMN next-generation Radeon based graphics engine
Memory: GDDR5 8GB
Storage size: 500GB hard disk drive*
External dimensions:
Approximately 275 x 53 x 305mm
Mass: Approx 2.8kg
BD/DVD drive (read only): BD x 6 CAV, DVD x 8 CAV
Input/Output: Super-Speed USBx (USB 3.0) port x2, AUX port x1
Networking: Ethernet x1, IEEE 802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 2.1 (EDR)
AV output: HDMI out port, DIGITAL OUT (OPTICAL) port
Included: PlayStation 4 system x1, Wireless controller (DualShock 4) x1, Mono headset x1, AC power cord x1, HDMI cable x1, USB cable x1
*The hard disk drive contains space that is available for users and space that is reserved for the system, therefore the actual space that is free for users is smaller than the total space stated.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steffek*
> 
> With Nintendo doing E3 today I will go on record and say this. If they announce they are dropping the price $100 I am walking out the door to go pick one up. There is no way the Wii U can come close to competing with only $50 between the two. but for $250 I am getting one for sure.


Agreed, Nintendo MUST drop the price, probably will drop it by $50-$75 now and $50 more before the PS4/Xbox One come out, if they drop it by $100 today (don't think it will be that much), yeah, i'll go running to the nearest Gamestop and buy one right away







.


----------



## xeekei

Pretty obvious which console I would buy if I decided to buy a console. Can't believe some people actually like the TV box ...er.. the Xbox One. Well, well...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/412685/playstation-4-full-final-specs-revealed/
> 
> Sony has released a full list of technical specifications for the PlayStation 4.
> 
> They detail exactly how powerful the system is, and what other features it contains. Here's everything you need to know.
> 
> Recommended retail price:
> US $399, Canada $399, €399 and £349
> Main processor:
> Single-chip custom processor
> CPU: x86-64 AMD "Jaguar", 8 cores
> GPU: 1.84 TFLOPS, AMN next-generation Radeon based graphics engine
> Memory: GDDR5 8GB
> Storage size: 500GB hard disk drive*
> External dimensions:
> Approximately 275 x 53 x 305mm
> Mass: Approx 2.8kg
> BD/DVD drive (read only): BD x 6 CAV, DVD x 8 CAV
> Input/Output: Super-Speed USBx (USB 3.0) port x2, AUX port x1
> Networking: Ethernet x1, IEEE 802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 2.1 (EDR)
> AV output: HDMI out port, DIGITAL OUT (OPTICAL) port
> Included: PlayStation 4 system x1, Wireless controller (DualShock 4) x1, Mono headset x1, AC power cord x1, HDMI cable x1, USB cable x1
> *The hard disk drive contains space that is available for users and space that is reserved for the system, therefore the actual space that is free for users is smaller than the total space stated.


what stood out for me the most was the....*SUPER-SPEED USBx!* Like something from the 90s lol

Still no clock speed or other GPU specifications


----------



## xeekei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/412685/playstation-4-full-final-specs-revealed/
> 
> Sony has released a full list of technical specifications for the PlayStation 4.
> 
> They detail exactly how powerful the system is, and what other features it contains. Here's everything you need to know.
> 
> Recommended retail price:
> US $399, Canada $399, €399 and £349
> Main processor:
> Single-chip custom processor
> CPU: x86-64 AMD "Jaguar", 8 cores
> GPU: 1.84 TFLOPS, AMN next-generation Radeon based graphics engine
> Memory: GDDR5 8GB
> Storage size: 500GB hard disk drive*
> External dimensions:
> Approximately 275 x 53 x 305mm
> Mass: Approx 2.8kg
> BD/DVD drive (read only): BD x 6 CAV, DVD x 8 CAV
> Input/Output: Super-Speed USBx (USB 3.0) port x2, AUX port x1
> Networking: Ethernet x1, IEEE 802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 2.1 (EDR)
> AV output: HDMI out port, DIGITAL OUT (OPTICAL) port
> Included: PlayStation 4 system x1, Wireless controller (DualShock 4) x1, Mono headset x1, AC power cord x1, HDMI cable x1, USB cable x1
> *The hard disk drive contains space that is available for users and space that is reserved for the system, therefore the actual space that is free for users is smaller than the total space stated.
> 
> 
> 
> what stood out for me the most was the....*SUPER-SPEED USBx!* Like something from the 90s lol
> 
> Still no clock speed or other GPU specifications
Click to expand...

Well, it is called Super-Speed USB. Like USB 2.0 was called Hi-Speed USB. Nothing Sony came up with.


----------



## zinfinion

#PS4 - #HDD + #SSD = #girlwood if this can be done.


----------



## warm

"AMD on the PS4: We gave it the hardware Nvidia couldn't".

You gave stuttering that Nvidia couldn't.

PS4 - It does stuttering.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warm*
> 
> "AMD on the PS4: We gave it the hardware Nvidia couldn't".
> 
> You gave stuttering that Nvidia couldn't.
> 
> PS4 - It does stuttering.


You do know that AMD also produces the Xbox Ones cpu/gpu too, right?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steffek*
> 
> I don't want to start a war but 1080P while being sold in most TV's I cant think of any provider that offers all of its channels in 1080P. For 95% of the people (those who watch TV and DVD/Blu-ray movie) 720P/1080I is what they are watching and seem to be happy with. It is only us elite who want 1080P as a standard now and 4K tomorrow. Sucks but true.


But higher reso is better! Well ofc I dont think the 4K content is coming to disks too soon although there is word on the street that the new codec's are capable of delivering 4K at as low bandwidth as 10 MB/s but even so I would not expect that content get mainstream for movies too soon. Main thing I was keeping in mind was the price of the 4K screens, which I would expect to come as low as ~1000$ for the cheapest models by the end of the year when PS4 releases. PS4 is supposed to be capable of supporting 4K content at least in theory. Although I personally would have expected them to include also displayport port on the box if they would be any serious about it (they did not and apparently have only HDMI port which is atm limited to max 30 fps at 4K).

Pity about the lack of displayport tho in the announced hardware specs.


----------



## warm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJ-To7WJyWs


----------



## warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> You do know that AMD also produces the Xbox Ones cpu/gpu too, right?


yes

did you notice the stuttering on gameplay on ps4 as well as the xbox one both conferences had their gameplay stuttering lag which was disappointing


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> But higher reso is better! Well ofc I dont think the 4K content is coming to disks too soon although there is word on the street that the new codec's are capable of delivering 4K at as low bandwidth as 10 MB/s but even so I would not expect that content get mainstream for movies too soon. Main thing I was keeping in mind was the price of the 4K screens, which I would expect to come as low as ~1000$ for the cheapest models by the end of the year when PS4 releases. PS4 is supposed to be capable of supporting 4K content at least in theory. Although I personally would have expected them to include also displayport port on the box if they would be any serious about it (they did not and apparently have only HDMI port which is atm limited to max 30 fps at 4K).
> 
> Pity about the lack of displayport tho in the announced hardware specs.


A quality 1080p panel would wipe the floor of any generic 4k panel. Resolution is only a piece of the puzzle.

Take these options

A. You play Crysis 3 maxed out completely @ 60fps
B. You play Crysis 3 on low @ 120fps.

Same principal applies to resolution. You'd be sacrificing too much quality, quality that far out weighs the advantages.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Will be interesting to see if MS reacts at all to Sony's conference.

For me, Xbox One clearly had an amazing show of games galore.

Sony's highlight was just its policies (though a good thing for used gaming market). Yep, they're good stuff, but at least tease some other big games, not just games we've known about since last E3.


----------



## lacrossewacker

http://www.cinemablend.com/images/gallery/s56588/ps4_13709160224204.jpg

what's that camera thing?


----------



## Steffek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/images/gallery/s56588/ps4_13709160224204.jpg
> 
> what's that camera thing?


The new Playstation eye camera. I believe they said it will sell for $59


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> It's also a massive rip-off of Mortal Kombat, looks similar, they've got the elemental characters, etc.
> All in all, I'd rather just stick with Street Fighter IV.
> ...And? Who cares if they're timed exclusives?
> 
> All in all, the only XBO exclusives that looked nice for me was Ryse, Zoo Tycoon and Forza 5...Everything else I want will either be on PC (I'll be waiting for a Steam sale anyway) or on PS4, other than that I've got God of War for my Ryse style gameplay and the various Forza's, GT and Driveclub to satiate my Forza appetite. Compare that to Killzone, Infamous, Planetside 2, Knack, War Thunder, Kingdom Hearts and the two FF games for the PS4 if you're into that.


So really tell us you would like the PS4 games better just because they are on the ps4?

For Xbox One so far we have this:
RYSE
Quantum Break
Titanfall (Will be on PC as well, when we don't know)
Crimson Dragon
Forza 5
Halo 5
Project Spark (will be on windows 8's metro side as well so if you don't like windows 8 then sucks for you)
Dead Rising 3 (we have no idea if this is really coming to the pc, and probably not right away if it does)
Overdrive
Killer Instinct
A few games with no name, and more to come

PS4 so far we have this:
DriveClub
Final Fantasty XV (what is replacing FF 13 verses) And might end up becoming multi plat later in life like FF 13 did. (but i am a huge FF fan as well)
Killzone: Shadow Fall (I'm not the biggest fan, but some like it)
War Thunder (also on PC)
Planetside 2 (also coming to pc)
Kingdom Hearts 3 (the real reason to get this console)
Gran Turismo 6
Infamous Second Son
Knack
Dark Sorcerer (IDK game play yet though)

^not a lot of new IP's from sony.

So far only KH3 and FF spark my main interest from sony for first wave of games. So I guess we each have our opinions.

As for launch titles, reason why normal people would buy these things, MS is looking a lot better.
Especially when you have exclusive/Timed Exclusive COD and BF3 content coming to it (for the mindless hordes that love that crap). Kinect is great for kids, something sony has nothing but avoided. Wii sold vary well tailoring games to that causal market.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/images/gallery/s56588/ps4_13709160224204.jpg
> 
> what's that camera thing?


NSA's next best friend.









That's the Playstation Eye. Comes separately from the [email protected] US Dolans. When you factor price, PS4+PSEye it's still 40$ cheaper than XboxONE+Kinect 2.0, but Kinect 2.0 has more tech inside.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Will be interesting to see if MS reacts at all to Sony's conference.
> 
> For me, Xbox One clearly had an amazing show of games galore.
> 
> Sony's highlight was just its policies (though a good thing for used gaming market). Yep, they're good stuff, but at least tease some other big games, not just games we've known about since last E3.


Sony showed too much games in its reveal, we saw most games there, so no too many surprises at the E3 conference, Microsoft did that tv and sports thing in its reveal and almost no mention of games so yeah... Those anouncements at the end of the Sony conference... all them people cheering and screaming... that was fun







and then that sharing games video...







. I don't remember the last time i enjoyed an E3 day so damn much







.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/images/gallery/s56588/ps4_13709160224204.jpg
> 
> what's that camera thing?


It's the PlayStation Eye camera, with depth sensing and four microphones. But it's optional, it doesn't come with the console, costs $59.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> It's the PlayStation Eye camera, with depth sensing with four microphones. But it's optional, it doesn't come with the console, costs $59.


And is a inferior device for people that want to play those types of games.
And Sony has done vary little to show support for it.

Don't forget there is a big audience that bought into the wii and are looking for something new. Some of them moved to the kinect and loved it, HD kinect is looking like a better option then the eyetoy.
Sony should have bundled it with the console, even if you don't need to plug it in. Now the incentive to push content using that tech is next to nothing on the ps4.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Congrats on Sony coming out with the policy's people wanted and the amazing $399 price tag, but still doesn't have my sale, they showed nothing in games that would make me want there system.. I'm still buying a xbone just probably not buying it at launch anymore, hopefully they change there policy's for used games and 24hr check-in.

And seriously the kinect spying is the most immature argument like seriously?


----------



## Pip Boy

literally cant wait for the Angry Joe review


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> literally cant wait for the Angry Joe review


It will be epic







.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> And seriously the kinect spying is the most immature argument like seriously?


Guess you've been living under a rock with what's been hitting the news recently


----------



## Wildcard36qs

So 30 minutes until Nintendo...


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> Guess you've been living under a rock with what's been hitting the news recently


??


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> So 30 minutes until Nintendo...


Time... slow... hurry up!!


----------



## DoktorCreepy

I foresee much monetary expenditure for me this fall since there is exclusives on every new console that I want.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> Guess you've been living under a rock with what's been hitting the news recently


They get into MS servers then they will also get into Sony servers. Not like they weren't already doing these things








Anybody with a cell phone can be tracked, welcome to the real world.

At least my User data in MS servers don't get leaded out into the public by hackers.

Just a couple months after psn attack my secondary email that my psn account is connected to was trying to be accessed by hackers as it used the same password.








Got it back in seconds as google is smart about things like that, but goes to show that your info is out there. And that email was really only used by a few things....

If what in the news scares you then why are you getting a console in the first place? Ether one is tracking you or the way you act in some way....


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> So 30 minutes until Nintendo...


Who? Oh that company whose customers didn't even realize a new console had launched and assumed it was another add on peripheral?

They need to do us a favor and just go software like Sega and give me awesome Ninty games on my PS4/PC with epic quality. I'm tired of having to buy their stupid consoles and have like 8 games which are otherworldly and the other 99% of the platform's games being absolute garbage. I did it with my cube but I was not stooping low enough for the Wii or Wii U.

Though keep murdering Sony/Nvidia/whomever wishes to challenge them in the portable market.


----------



## Blk

Someone update the title?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> Who? Oh that company whose customers didn't even realize a new console had launched and assumed it was another add on peripheral?
> 
> They need to do us a favor and just go software like Sega and give me awesome Ninty games on my PS4/PC with epic quality. I'm tired of having to buy their stupid consoles and have like 8 games which are otherworldly and the other 99% of the platform's games being absolute garbage. I did it with my cube but *I was not stooping low enough for the Wii* or Wii U.
> 
> Though keep murdering Sony/Nvidia/whomever wishes to challenge them in the portable market.


Really? You missed some of the best games of all time then IMO


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Two minutes till the ninty!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Really? You missed some of the best games of all time then IMO


Just forget it lol. I stopped trying to convince people on Nintendo. You got your Nintendo's and your Nintendon'ts.

I definitely will be getting a PS4, but I find it sad that we get so excited over being able to stay offline and play used games since we have been doing this since the beginning of gaming. And the Wii U has been getting a tough rap lately even though it has been delivering all the features people have been clamoring for on the XBONE and PS4....just needs to deliver games now which it will do in just a couple minutes.

http://e3.nintendo.com/


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Just forget it lol. I stopped trying to convince people on Nintendo. You got your Nintendo's and your Nintendon'ts.
> 
> I definitely will be getting a PS4, but I find it sad that we get so excited over being able to stay offline and play used games since we have been doing this since the beginning of gaming. And the Wii U has been getting a tough rap lately even though it has been delivering all the features people have been clamoring for on the XBONE and PS4....just needs to deliver games now which it will do in just a couple minutes.
> 
> http://e3.nintendo.com/


The games will come... oh yes they will, patience







, 30 secs


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Are they late?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

My stream is choppy lol this sucks. But sweet new Mario ala 64!!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2013/06/e3_2013_nintendo_direct_live_stream


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Sweet 4 player and have abilities similar to Mario 2


----------



## Shrak

Nintendo fail.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Mario Kart looks fantastic.


----------



## mikeyzelda

I hate you Nintendo and your crappy stream too!!


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Is there only one Stream?

Anybody have a good one?


----------



## Baghi

Any news related to AMD Radeon yet?


----------



## DoktorCreepy

All the streams suck so far ugh.....


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*
> 
> Is there only one Stream?
> 
> Anybody have a good one?


Been searching like crazy, they all suck, bad.


----------



## Offline

http://www.ustream.tv/NintendoUK/theater


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Good stream for me: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2013/06/e3_2013_nintendo_direct_live_stream has 85K views currently.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

This amateur twitch stream isn't choppy, but it suffers in quality a bit. http://www.twitch.tv/axles


----------



## DoktorCreepy

http://business.financialpost.com/2013/06/11/e3-2013-live-is-there-a-new-mario-coming-at-the-nintendo-direct/


----------



## Nonehxc

New Zelda?


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Was that golden axe they showed? I didn't see the label.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> TRUE
> 
> XBL - $60/yr (Source)
> 
> PSN+ - $50/yr (Source)


Again...

PS+ $49.99 (source)

XBL $46.90 (source)

FALSE

The XBL subscription is frequently lower than that in the $30-40 range.


----------



## Sannakji

Was looking forward to Nintendo Direct... goddamnit Nintendo get your **** together!!!


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Was looking forward to Nintendo Direct... goddamnit Nintendo get your **** together!!!


I will watch it again later when is not buffering every 3 damn seconds.


----------



## TSXmike

crap... now i want a wiiU also.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> crap... now i want a wiiU also.


Needs moar Bayonetta butt.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Heck yes...Xenoblade 2!!!


----------



## Blk

Any chance they're gonna announce a brand new Zelda? What happened to Zelda HD, I remember that being talked about a while back?


----------



## mikeyzelda

Bayoneta 2 looks insane, i want.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Any chance they're gonna announce a brand new Zelda? What happened to Zelda HD, I remember that being talked about a while back?


Probably will leave it for the end of the stream.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

And Smash!


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Heck yes...Xenoblade 2!!!


Indeedly looks really good.

Smash bros looks good too.


----------



## FLCLimax

hmm....smash bros.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

OK so we got Megaman who Ive been asking for for a long time. Now give us a Belmont!!! Stop holding out on us!

So no NEW Zelda game, no Metroid/Star Fox, I guess Retro was working on the new Donkey Kong...Oh well. Still excited for it lol.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Link looks amazing in HD







, i need MORE, where the hell is my ZELDA HD!!, damn them!!, anticlimactic bastards!!


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Any chance they're gonna announce a brand new Zelda? What happened to Zelda HD, I remember that being talked about a while back?


probably not ready to show.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Slightly underwhelmed.....

These games being available at the launch of Wii U, would have sold so many more consoles already.

The fact that almost all of them seem to have a "some time in 2014" launch date is quite dangerous imo.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I think it is cool that 3DS is getting Smash. 3DS is an amazing system with tons of games.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*
> 
> Slightly underwhelmed.....
> 
> These games being available at the launch of Wii U, would have sold so many more consoles already.
> 
> The fact that almost all of them seem to have a "some time in 2014" launch date is quite dangerous imo.


Yea I agree. At least 3D Super Mario World is coming out this year, but still not too many games to look forward to until next year.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MS fanboy?
> I'm getting both, I like both side.
> What I don't like is people saying stupid things they have no idea what they are talking about.











Quote:


> Personally I find it funny people have to rely on stupid things like kinect is spying on you to defend the poor launch lineup on the new PS4.


So people complain about Kinect and you automatically reach the conclusion that they're just trying to defend Sony, you really are full of it








Quote:


> Are you telling me that if MS took off the Kinect and adopted the same used game polices you would get it over the ps4? As well as matching the ps4 price?


Uh, yeah, because the games revealed on the PS4 (along with future exclusives) appeal to me more, christ almighty


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> I think it is cool that 3DS is getting Smash. 3DS is an amazing system with tons of games.


Yeah thats the main game I have been waiting for with my 3DS.
Known about it for long time though. Wish it wasn't as cartoony.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So people complain about Kinect and you automatically reach the conclusion that they're just trying to defend Sony, you really are full of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, yeah, because the games revealed on the PS4 (along with future exclusives) appeal to me more, christ almighty


This is OCN, extreme is in our blood.









Hell, people even fight over which PCB color is better: green, blue, red, black, etc.


----------



## y2kcamaross

the new mario left me really underwhelmed, I was hoping for another epic like Mario 64 or the mario galaxies...instead we get a slightly bigger super mario 3d land, just pure sadness for me


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Hell, people even fight over which PCB color is better: green, blue, red, black, etc.


You forgot white!! OMG!


----------



## FLCLimax

i think the Sonic game actually exceeds the Mario game shown. i missed mario kart btw, is there a video?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> the new mario left me really underwhelmed, I was hoping for another epic like Mario 64 or the mario galaxies...instead we get a slightly bigger super mario 3d land, just pure sadness for me


Yea Galaxy really is untouchable. But this will be crazy fun. Marikart looks like it will be stupid fun as well lol.

I like the Wii/Wii U because of these unique games and they don't come out all the time. I don't have time to play games like I used to plus I don't have the money to dump on a new game every month, so this works in my favor, but not for everyone else.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> the new mario left me really underwhelmed, I was hoping for another epic like Mario 64 or the mario galaxies...instead we get a slightly bigger super mario 3d land, just pure sadness for me


It looks good, but you are right, i was waiting for the next Mario Galaxy, like you said, epic Mario, not Super Mario Bros. 2 Wii U, give or take.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> i think the Sonic game actually exceeds the Mario game shown. i missed mario kart btw, is there a video?


I didn't see it, i was looking for a decent stream video...


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Yea Galaxy really is untouchable. But this will be crazy fun. Marikart looks like it will be stupid fun as well lol.
> 
> I like the Wii/Wii U because of these unique games and they don't come out all the time. I don't have time to play games like I used to plus I don't have the money to dump on a new game every month, so this works in my favor, but not for everyone else.


Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed super mario 3dland, which im sure this will be just like, but they aren't the epic 3d marios, the wii u NEEDS an epic 3d mario, this game will be forgotten in 6 months, which is unfortunate, I really am extremely pissed at Nintendo for this, the last time I felt like I was in real gaming heaven was when I played Galaxy 2, I was hoping for some more of that magic, this will not provide it, it's disheartening


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda*
> 
> It looks good, but you are right, i was waiting for the next Mario Galaxy, like you said, epic Mario, not Super Mario Bros. 2 Wii U, give or take.


Yea exactly.

Also, Smash looked no different than Wii version or did I miss something? I don't care too much since I think it is great, but still I thought it would look better?


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Yea exactly.
> 
> Also, Smash looked no different than Wii version or did I miss something? I don't care too much since I think it is great, but still I thought it would look better?


It looked amazing, the stream sucked is all, i wanna see it in HD.


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> Who? Oh that company whose customers didn't even realize a new console had launched and assumed it was another add on peripheral?
> 
> They need to do us a favor and just go software like Sega and give me awesome Ninty games on my PS4/PC with epic quality. I'm tired of having to buy their stupid consoles and have like 8 games which are otherworldly and the other 99% of the platform's games being absolute garbage. I did it with my cube but I was not stooping low enough for the Wii or Wii U.
> 
> Though keep murdering Sony/Nvidia/whomever wishes to challenge them in the portable market.


IMO, Nintendo hasn't been relevant since the N64. Gamecube was a laughingstock & The Wii, though a fun piece of equipment, has gotten really boring really fast, due to the lack of variety in games. The Wii U is simply a gimmick that won't last. Until Nintendo decides to acknowledge that gamers have grown up, they are not going to be relevant ever again.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*


Quote:


> So people complain about Kinect and you automatically reach the conclusion that they're just trying to defend Sony, you really are full of it


Somewhat implied, but it is somewhat true non the less. You have made it plenty clear that you have nothing but hate for the Xbox One. And too narrominded to at least admit the advancement the kinect can bring some pretty decent things to the table. Regardless if you like it or don't want to use it, it is a pretty impressive for what it is. It can monitor your heart rate, auto log you into you profile after you pick up the controller just by looking at you. Has pretty good tracking as seen so far. If all you think about is DRM and NSA telecommunications then your the one with the problem. I have done nothing put post positive things the xbox one can do, and have gotten nothing back but the same old carp. Don't buy it if you think it is spying on you, I could care less about what you get. I'm talking about the masses of people and what console will most likely come out on top. Trust me normal people don't really care that much about Kinect being mandatory. In fact with time people are going to love the fact they have one, we are only seeing the beginning of what MS can do with this tech. Maybe someday with the cloud you can even have a conversation with your xbox somewhat.

Why don't you look at the bigger picture and evaluate what the people want. I'm stating I think the Xbox One will sell better, if you think you have a compelling argument against it other then "MS be spying on ya" then lets hear it.
Quote:


> Uh, yeah, because the games revealed on the PS4 (along with future exclusives) appeal to me more, christ almighty


Your right they apply to you, and your just one person. Just because you like what was shown doesn't mean everyone else was. I bet the normal gamer would have enjoyed the xbox one lineup better if I do say so myself. But thats my opinion, if you want to have a different one go ahead. Called debating for a reason.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> IMO, Nintendo hasn't been relevant since the N64. Gamecube was a laughingstock & The Wii, though a fun piece of equipment, has gotten really boring really fast, due to the lack of variety in games. The Wii U is simply a gimmick that won't last. Until Nintendo decides to acknowledge that gamers have grown up, they are not going to be relevant ever again.


Gamers have grown up? Is that why the mario games are still some of the best selling games of all time? And you say the wii u is a gimmick, yet multiple games at Sony and Microsofts press conferences show them interacting with a TABLET while playing the game...which the wii u obviously has built in. I'm not saying I like it, I'm just saying more companies are going to it. Nintendo makes some of, if not the, best games in the world. At least in alot of older gamers opinions. By the way, East Peoria, IL?


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> Until Nintendo decides to acknowledge that gamers have grown up, they are not going to be relevant ever again.


We aren't the only generation that plays video games. Young people play as well, and it's great that Nintendo is still around to do their thing and allow them to grow up with the same amazing franchises many of us did. Not to mention the fact that millions of adults still play and love Nintendo's franchises.

If anyone has to acknowledge anything, it's 'core' gamers coming to terms with the fact that this industry revolves around them.


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Really? You missed some of the best games of all time then IMO


Never said I didn't go to a friends house to play the incredible, almost non existent, few games they did have..... just that I wasn't wasting my money on buying the system. Don't find it good value to buy a console I could only buy 1, maybe two games a year for the rest of it's life. Like I said, I love their games but the issue is I don't find their platforms very good and it even seems they're tailor made for me *not* to buy them.







I don't mind sticking to a 3DS+PS4+PC still think it's the best combo that shouldn't collect dust.

I will say it once more though.......I wish Nintendo died and Sega lived.........









Power Stone where are you!?!?!?! Please return to me!!!! I'm tired of telling everyone to show me their moves and Falcon punching them......not really, it feels great every time.... but still come back.








Fokker........... where art thou?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> IMO, Nintendo hasn't been relevant since the N64. Gamecube was a laughingstock & The Wii, though a fun piece of equipment, has gotten really boring really fast, due to the lack of variety in games. The Wii U is simply a gimmick that won't last. Until Nintendo decides to acknowledge that gamers have grown up, they are not going to be relevant ever again.


They've all been _relevant_ just much less so to some. The GC was still the best console of the PS2/Xbox/GC era though and their games were top quality, but then they released 4-5 great games a year rather than the 1-2 we're getting now with the last two consoles. Literally until next year I'm not sure there is a real compelling reason to even bother with the Wii U to be honest. And even then I don't want to wait another year or two for maybe another game I will love.

But yeah while I might not like their last two consoles I wouldn't say there were irrelevant in the big picture.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> IMO, Nintendo hasn't been relevant since the N64. Gamecube was a laughingstock & The Wii, though a fun piece of equipment, has gotten really boring really fast, due to the lack of variety in games. The Wii U is simply a gimmick that won't last. Until Nintendo decides to acknowledge that gamers have grown up, they are not going to be relevant ever again.


Sony and Microsoft both are copying Nintendo, always, so what does that mean exactly?, same as always, when Nintendo does it is a gimmick, Microsoft and Sony do it... "INNOVATION", is hilarious.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Somewhat implied, but it is somewhat true non the less.


Sorry, but that's rubbish, don't make silly assumptions about people in the first place.
Quote:


> You have made it plenty clear that you have nothing but hate for the Xbox One. And too narrominded to at least admit the advancement the kinect can bring some pretty decent things to the table..


I do not care for the Kinect, to me personally it provides ZERO use, i don't care if it's more powerful than a hundred NASA computers put together or if it's so powerful that it needs to be powered by a black hole in a galaxy far away, i simply have no need for it, to some it will be of use, to me it means nothing.
Quote:


> Your right they apply to you, and your just one person. Just because you like what was shown doesn't mean everyone else was. I bet the normal gamer would have enjoyed the xbox one lineup better if I do say so myself. But thats my opinion, if you want to have a different one go ahead. Called debating for a reason.


Are you even looking at your own drivel here? I said *I* prefer Sony's lineup, i never bought anyone else into it, your the one going around trying to convince people the X1 will sell well yada yada, your not Steve Ballmer in disguise are you??


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> i think the Sonic game actually exceeds the Mario game shown. i missed mario kart btw, is there a video?






And just for good measure here is the new Mario and Smash Bros. as well...


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda*
> 
> Sony and Microsoft both are copy Nintendo, always, so what does that mean exactly?, same as always, when Nintendo does it is a gimmick, Microsoft and Sony do it... "INNOVATION", is hilarious.


Proof? I'd disagree. Sony had motion first but it didn't catch on. Nintendos main problem isn't what they, it is what they didn't do. Gaming consoles without the hardware to back them up. Not being more strict about who published games for them. Nintendo use to care about what games were added to their system. Lots of developers, even a few high profile ones, used the wii as a place to shovel crap and turn it into gold. It wasn't going to be long before people stop buying wiis after so many games purposes were not fun.

In order to make it work Nintendo would need to define themselves. No more cross platform gaming for them. All games published should be tested. More in house games and leave out Mario since they can't seem to make a properly balanced and innovative Mario game any more.

Nobody is copying Nintendo.


----------



## DarkSamus

A couple more trailers from Nintendo...


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> Proof? I'd disagree. Sony had motion first but it didn't catch on. Nintendos main problem isn't what they, it is what they didn't do. Gaming consoles without the hardware to back them up. Not being more strict about who published games for them. Nintendo use to care about what games were added to their system. Lots of developers, even a few high profile ones, used the wii as a place to shovel crap and turn it into gold. It wasn't going to be long before people stop buying wiis after so many games purposes were not fun.
> 
> In order to make it work Nintendo would need to define themselves. No more cross platform gaming for them. All games published should be tested. More in house games and leave out Mario since they can't seem to make a properly balanced and innovative Mario game any more.
> 
> Nobody is copying Nintendo.


You are joking right?, Sony move?, what is it?, oh yeah, a Wiimote, Sony came out with that first?, really?. What about the tablets that everyone was using during the demos on the conferences yesterday, yep, Wii U Pad anyone? I can agree there's a lot of crap games on the Wii, but every console got it share of crap, is not just Nintendo. I really don't understand why fanboys want another console/company or whatever to fail, the less competition there is the worst it will be for us gamers and btw I hope Nintendo NEVER goes software only







.


----------



## zinfinion

I guess Nintendo gets points for consistency... I guess.


----------



## nagle3092

F yes, crash suit mega man. I am buying a Wii U....


----------



## DarkSamus

Kind of disappointed that Nintendo is working on this instead of a new Metroid game...


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Again...
> 
> PS+ $49.99 (source)
> 
> XBL $46.90 (source)
> 
> FALSE
> 
> The XBL subscription is frequently lower than that in the $30-40 range.


I am going off retail price, not discounted prices. Sure. My friend just both both Batman Arkham games off steam for less than 10 bucks. You can't argue from a standpoint of simply because it's on sale. The standard XBL gold account straight from Microsoft is 60/yr, as I showed. That is ten dollars more than the PSN+ account DIRECTLY from sony. Hence, SONY IS CHEAPER.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I guess Nintendo gets points for consistency... I guess.


Quite dissappointing, i wanted new games and most everything they announced is coming out in 2014!!, they do know is June 2013 right?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda*
> 
> Quite dissappointing, i wanted new games and most everything they announced is coming out in 2014!!, they do know is June 2013 right?


Well that and it's HD this, sequel that. Wind Waker HD looked like it was the old one being played on Dolphin.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda*
> 
> Quite dissappointing, i wanted new games and most everything they announced is coming out in 2014!!, they do know is June 2013 right?


Yeah, i really, REALLY wanted them to give me a reason to buy a Wii U but alas there was nothing there to make me go out and buy one, might aswell wait until next year now, a new F-Zero game would be awesome, a man can dream


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> Sorry, but that's rubbish, don't make silly assumptions about people in the first place.
> *I do not care for the Kinect, to me personally it provides ZERO use*, i don't care if it's more powerful than a hundred NASA computers put together or if it's so powerful that it needs to be powered by a black hole in a galaxy far away, i simply have no need for it, to some it will be of use, to me it means nothing.
> Are you even looking at your own drivel here? I said *I* prefer Sony's lineup, i never bought anyone else into it, your the one going around trying to convince people the X1 will sell well yada yada, your not Steve Ballmer in disguise are you??


Thus proving you can't think out of the box.

You might not like it but others will.

I like the PS4 line up as well, and plan on getting a PS4 myself. Stated it many times before. I know what sony is offering and what to expect. I also like new things, having a xbox one with a Kinect is one of them. Really you still have not explained why you hate it other then spying reasons(or other toll lines), i'm really not sure if you are just trying to be another troll or really believe that crap. You almost sound like those people on fox that try and make GW Bush look like a better president, even though they really are nothing more then misinformed people.

Regardless Day one when people go to the store to buy these things, of the games show has shown most are coming 2014 after release. MS has a nice list of Day one Launch games. Kinect will allow MS to target a wider range or gamers. If gamers have nothing but faith of better games to come then the PS4 might have the same rocky start as the PS3.

Personally KH3 and FF are the two games i'm looking forward the most from sony during the first wave of games. But I got more on the One side I would rather play more, most 3rd party games will be played on the PC.

Still I'm not arrogant to write off what MS is doing. Kinect can do some amazing things if needed, Things you might not want but other probably do. Smart Glass is more connectivity features. The Cloud will make going from one console to another easier. Whether you like it or not, xbox one will still have some pretty nifty features. To some PC gamers it might not be much, but to someone that uses it as a main gaming rig the ability to jump on the web in a flash and look up something and talk to other is nice. I use the built in web browser all the time on steam overlay.

We get it you don't like the Xbox One. But at some point we need to evolve, can't be using disc and clunky interfaces forever. Even sony could do some good things with the Eye toy if they invested money into it. Would do nothing but good for them, and wouldn't put them so far behind MS in that aspect.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Thus proving you can't think out of the box.
> 
> You might not like it but others will.












Clearly stated others would like it, but that to me it was of no use, put your reading glasses on buddy.

I stopped reading there anyway, done wasting my time


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*
> 
> So then we can finally confirm that Steam is all about the money and not a "gift" to gamers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took long enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (inb4 "yeah, but I sold out to my so-called morals for cheap games" yada yada yada)
> 
> What was the point of your first sentence though?
> 
> You seem to be asserting that you can't share experiences with friends with an xbox one?
> 
> Is your assertion was that console gaming is about sharing physical discs with your friends? Because other than that, I highly doubt most people will no longer be able to "share experiences" with their friends like they used to.


Yep, Steam/Origin is all about money too. I don't like their DRM practices either. The Xbone is more of an invasion of privacy, a level above DRM.
As for sharing discs, yep that's how I did it since the Atari. My friend wanted to borrow a game, I gave him my copy. Sony gave a great example of that yesterday.

My friend shouldn't have to play the game at my house to try it out. They have their own console to play it at their house.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Thus proving you can't think out of the box.
> 
> You might not like it but others will.
> 
> I like the PS4 line up as well, and plan on getting a PS4 myself. Stated it many times before. I know what sony is offering and what to expect. I also like new things, having a xbox one with a Kinect is one of them. Really you still have not explained why you hate it other then spying reasons(or other toll lines), i'm really not sure if you are just trying to be another troll or really believe that crap. You almost sound like those people on fox that try and make GW Bush look like a better president, even though they really are nothing more then misinformed people.
> 
> Regardless Day one when people go to the store to buy these things, of the games show has shown most are coming 2014 after release. MS has a nice list of Day one Launch games. Kinect will allow MS to target a wider range or gamers. If gamers have nothing but faith of better games to come then the PS4 might have the same rocky start as the PS3.
> 
> Personally KH3 and FF are the two games i'm looking forward the most from sony during the first wave of games. But I got more on the One side I would rather play more, most 3rd party games will be played on the PC.
> 
> Still I'm not arrogant to write off what MS is doing. Kinect can do some amazing things if needed, Things you might not want but other probably do. Smart Glass is more connectivity features. The Cloud will make going from one console to another easier. Whether you like it or not, xbox one will still have some pretty nifty features. To some PC gamers it might not be much, but to someone that uses it as a main gaming rig the ability to jump on the web in a flash and look up something and talk to other is nice. I use the built in web browser all the time on steam overlay.
> 
> We get it you don't like the Xbox One. But at some point we need to evolve, can't be using disc and clunky interfaces forever. Even sony could do some good things with the Eye toy if they invested money into it. Would do nothing but good for them, and wouldn't put them so far behind MS in that aspect.


I'm not going to debate you in the Xbox One vs PS4. But there is a serious reason why the whole Kinect part is such a big reason for people going with the PS4. And it has nothing to do with snooping.

Most people are going to choose one of the three consoles out, Xbox1/PS4/WiiU.

The problem is that the Kinect costs money to make. That adds onto the entry price of the Xbox One to a considerable amount. Thing is, the general consumer is going to have very little to no use for the Kinect. So that is around $60-100 wasted. If the price of the entire system was lower and you bought the Kinect as an optional accessory, that would make the Xbox One a more enticing deal. People who want it could get it, and people who don't want it could save some money.

Not having that option is a *HUGE* mistake.

And then again, the PS4 is a considerably more powerful system with (in my personal opinion, may not be yours) better exclusives, and a cheaper cost of the lifetime. It really is a no-brainer choice unless you absolutely must have those Xbox One exclusives.

Heck, with the $100 saved over the Xbox One, I can nearly get two games on launch for the same price as the Xbox One which won't have games.

And if I want to not play multiplayer, I don't have to pay a single subscription service on the PS4. That's a far cry from the required Xbox Live subscription required to really even access your console.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly stated others would like it, but that to me it was of no use, put your reading glasses on buddy.
> 
> I stopped reading there anyway, done wasting my time


This is coming from the guy calling people fanboys for giving heads up about what a console can do....

Looking at your rep/post ratio no wonder nobody takes you seriously.
Why don't you go post Xbone everywhere else like all the other trolls.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I'm not going to debate you in the Xbox One vs PS4. But there is a serious reason why the whole Kinect part is such a big reason for people going with the PS4. And it has nothing to do with snooping.
> 
> Most people are going to choose one of the three consoles out, Xbox1/PS4/WiiU.
> 
> *The problem is that the Kinect costs money to make. That adds onto the entry price of the Xbox One to a considerable amount. Thing is, the general consumer is going to have very little to no use for the Kinect. So that is around $60-100 wasted. If the price of the entire system was lower and you bought the Kinect as an optional accessory, that would make the Xbox One a more enticing deal. People who want it could get it, and people who don't want it could save some money.*
> 
> Not having that option is a *HUGE* mistake.
> 
> And then again, the PS4 is a considerably more powerful system with (in my personal opinion, may not be yours) better exclusives, and a cheaper cost of the lifetime. It really is a no-brainer choice unless you absolutely must have those Xbox One exclusives.
> 
> Heck, with the $100 saved over the Xbox One, I can nearly get two games on launch for the same price as the Xbox One which won't have games.
> 
> And if I want to not play multiplayer, I don't have to pay a single subscription service on the PS4. That's a far cry from the required Xbox Live subscription required to really even access your console.


While you have a good point let me point this out.

Not having it would give dev's less of a incentive to use it. If everyone already has one then you can program functions to it that people are more likely to use.

The argument could go ether way.

I say having it mandatory would streamline kinect software more. More people would use it and MS would more willing to add cool things for it to do.

Think about rocking you body back and forth during a boxing games to block and dodge while still using the controller for punching. Same could go for FPS games.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> I am going off retail price, not discounted prices. Sure. My friend just both both Batman Arkham games off steam for less than 10 bucks. You can't argue from a standpoint of simply because it's on sale. The standard XBL gold account straight from Microsoft is 60/yr, as I showed. That is ten dollars more than the PSN+ account DIRECTLY from sony. Hence, SONY IS CHEAPER.


Do you buy your vehicles at MSRP or do you shop for the best prices? I don't know a single person that pays $60/year for XBL, I would also assume that PS3 users with PS+ shop for deals instead of paying the $50 (if there are sales on it). I am not arguing that XBL is cheaper, I am arguing that XBL is not more expensive than PS+ if you are not an idiot and shop around like a normal human being.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> This is coming from the guy calling people fanboys for giving heads up about what a console can do....


All you do is defend Microsoft and their anti-consumer measures, when someone opposes it, you twist their words and accuse them of defending Sony, maybe you should apply for a job with Microsoft, unless you already work for them.


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Do you buy your vehicles at MSRP or do you shop for the best prices? I don't know a single person that pays $60/year for XBL, I would also assume that PS3 users with PS+ shop for deals instead of paying the $50 (if there are sales on it). I am not arguing that XBL is cheaper, I am arguing that XBL is not more expensive than PS+ if you are not an idiot and shop around like a normal human being.


Do you buy your games at MSRP or your console at MSRP? Someone has to. Someone has to buy the game/console/car for you to be able to buy it at a used price later on.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> All you do is defend Microsoft and their anti-consumer measures, when someone opposes it, you twist their words and accuse them of defending Sony, maybe you should apply for a job with Microsoft, unless you already work for them.


*God this is so off topic but whatever*

I have done nothing but list examples, you still have a option of your own. But trashing on the Xbox One and calling the few people that defend it, for what it is, blatant fanboys is appalling.
How is the One's DRM interfering with your life? Pop the disc in and play.
Wanna sell it, you can. MS isn't taking that from you.
Lending a game shouldn't be anything more then lending him the disc.
I don't get it, what is so special about the PS4? Please tell me, as no one has answered yet.
Other then the games I see no reason, but so far MS has shown a pretty decent line up as well. We need more new IP's not more sequels IMO.
OCN was already a pretty dominance in PS3 owners, so most of you liking the PS4 was obvious.

Please Tell me how Microsoft is any more anti-consumer then sony or apple or google or anyone else?


----------



## bencher

OMG!!!!

I have to wait until 2014 to play smash bros.

If I knew this I wouldn't buy my WiiU at launch.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> I don't get it, what is so special about the PS4? Please tell me, as no one has answered yet.


Huh? I never said the PS4 was special, just that personally i preferred Sony's line up.


----------



## Brokenstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Lending a game shouldn't be anything more then lending him the disc.


If you think that is possible with the xbox one you are severely misinformed and I suggest you go back and read their used game policy again.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brokenstorm*
> 
> If you think that is possible with the xbox one you are severely misinformed and I suggest you go back and read their used game policy again.


I know but that this rate by the time it launches it just might.
But worst case would be lending live account as well, if it is a trusted friend.

Not like those policies are written in stone.

Though like steam game I rarely sell my games.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> I know but that this rate by the time it launches it just might.
> But worst case would be lending live account as well, if it is a trusted friend.
> 
> Not like those policies are written in stone.
> 
> Though like steam game I rarely sell my games.


I know plenty of people whose entire x360 collection contains nothing but used games or have never connected the console to the internet. (for some it's both)
They have ALL said that they won't be touching XBone with a 20 foot barge poll.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> Do you buy your games at MSRP or your console at MSRP? Someone has to. Someone has to buy the game/console/car for you to be able to buy it at a used price later on.


I buy my console at MSRP, but brand new still in cellophane games are generally $5-20 cheaper on amazon or at best buy (thanks to price match). I dont buy used games, I like to buy brand new games to support the devs. I will trade in a game, but generally that credit is used towards a brand new game again. I also don't walk onto a car lot and pay the sticker price, because they are more than willing to negotiate because a sale is worth more than a car sitting on the lot.


----------



## Derko1

Where can I watch the sony conference now?

I fell asleep through the beginning and decided I was going to watch today instead...


----------



## mboner1

I think the comments on the e3 gametrailers are hilarious. All the ps3 owners saying "5 bucks a month? that's nothing, your poor if you can't afford that" yet for the last 8 years every time someone mentioned xbox they would say "crap, you gotta pay for live".. god i hate fanboys of any kind.


----------



## RussianC

Hey guys, Stuck between Xbox and PS4. Would LOVE Halo and there exclusives. But PS4 has more raw Power, more features, Great games as well, and It's horrible achievement system.
Anyone make up their mind yet?

Also the Price Difference.


----------



## Athrun Zala

http://www.joystiq.com/2013/06/11/kingdom-hearts-3-final-fantasy-15-coming-to-xbox-one/

Just incase no one knew


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> Hey guys, Stuck between Xbox and PS4. Would LOVE Halo and there exclusives. But PS4 has more raw Power, more features, Great games as well, and It's horrible achievement system.
> Anyone make up their mind yet?


I think the majority here is going with PS4. Even with tempting exclusives, its overpriced and it has DRM written all over. I rather go PS4 mate unless you REALLY want Halo.







Also most of the non-X1 Exclusives are also going to PS4 soooo... It is really Halo, Forza 5 and Quantum Break for me that are tempting exclusives.


----------



## RussianC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> I think the majority here is going with PS4. Even with tempting exclusives, its overpriced and it has DRM written all over. I rather go PS4 mate unless you REALLY want Halo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also most of the non-X1 Exclusives are also going to PS4 soooo... It is really Halo, Forza 5 and Quantum Break for me that are tempting exclusives.


Yeah, Forza and Halo is what I will be really missing.
Killzone was the best though when I had my PS3.

I hate DRM and looks like Xbox really screwed this one up. There want for more Money is killing there Company.


----------



## iARDAs

How can I find an updated list of PS4 exclusive games?


----------



## paulerxx

http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/06/11/e3-2013-kingdom-hearts-iii-heading-to-xbox-one

This is pretty funny, the best announcement at the Sony conference is on Xbox One.










Haha...Wow, so it GT vs Forza, Killzone Vs Halo all over again.
http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/06/11/e3-2013-final-fantasy-xv-comes-to-xbox-one


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/06/11/e3-2013-kingdom-hearts-iii-heading-to-xbox-one
> 
> This is pretty funny, the best announcement at the Sony conference is on Xbox One.


But it will still probably run better on the PS4.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/06/11/e3-2013-kingdom-hearts-iii-heading-to-xbox-one
> 
> This is pretty funny, the best announcement at the Sony conference is on Xbox One.


FF XV is headed to X1 too
http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/06/11/e3-2013-final-fantasy-xv-comes-to-xbox-one


----------



## redxmaverick

At least you can send your PS4 copy of FFXV and KH3 to your friend in Malaysia since the PS4 is not region locked and you can share your games.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> FF XV is headed to X1 too
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/06/11/e3-2013-final-fantasy-xv-comes-to-xbox-one


Think of it this way: Both consoles hardware-wise are damn similar (just X1 needs the graphics to be reduced a bit due to a crappier bandwidth rate and shaders). Therefore almost all the developers can port their games to both consoles (and the PC) without issues this time around. It is just down to a stupid war on exclusives (which is the only saving grace of the X1 from MS). So Sony should step up their game on exclusives as well even though exclusives are getting too stupid, especially with very similar platforms hardware-wise.

Can PC's start getting exclusives again? Please?


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redxmaverick*
> 
> At least you can send your PS4 copy of FFXV and KH3 to your friend in Malaysia since the PS4 is not region locked and you can share your games.


Damage control, there was 20 people last night in this thread screaming at me saying both of these games meant something.

E3 summary from my perspective.

PS4 nailed the price point, Xone is lagging behind in this area.
Xone games > PS4 games
XBL > PSN (even more so now that you have to pay, let's hope they up the servers...PSN still has a chance here)

*Nintendo exclusives* > Xbox One > PS4

They said NO drm and NO used game fee(blatant lie in my eyes)...Yet there's still a chance there will be for a lot of developers. EA, Activision I'm looking at you.

http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/06/11/e3-2013-ps4-used-game-restrictions-up-to-publishers
http://www.ibtimes.com/ps4-no-used-game-restrictions-no-drm-no-internet-connection-requirements-xbox-one-dead-arrival

So in reality, before E3 the Xbox One had no games.







(DID I NOT TELL YOU THEY WERE WAITING FOR E3! Great marketing from my point of view)
Now after E3, Xbox One has more games, and PSN now charges you to play online. Sony tried to ease the wound by throwing jabs at Microsoft...But it was just that, a side show.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Cheaper PS4 price still doesn't can how horrible (In my opinion) there controller is lol, Plus the better exclusives on xbox (again in my opinion), I guess i will be one of the few who buys a Xbox1 on OCN


----------



## Hexa

So tired of all the Xbox bashing. It's like OCN has turned into the 15 years old and hive mind dominated Reddit website.

The only benefit the PS4 has is price. Of course 100 bucks cheaper is awesome, no one could ever possibly argue that. In the long run though who cares? Console generations last at least 8 years now, in 8 years time that 100 bucks is going to mean a miniscule amount.

It also has slightly better hardware but in the end that will not matter either. The only time it will be utilized is with exclusives and if you're talking exclusives then it becomes a matter of opinion and heart as different folks like different types of games. Regardless the big two "exclusives" Sony had have now been confirmed as coming to the Xbox One anyway. Lest we forget Xbox One also has the capibility of the cloud which possibly could push out even more performance then the PS4 could.

Very wearily I'll comment on the whole spying and Kinnect thing. Although all I can say about that is it really doesn't even warrant mentioning. Those of you scared of being spied on better not step outside the house tonight b/c that van across the road is the FBI keeping tabs on you lol.


----------



## Steffek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> *Nintendo exclusives* > Xbox One > PS4
> 
> .


Not to be "that guy" but most of us would say Sony has the most/best exclusives coming in the next year because they are all about the indy developers. Watching both MS and Sony E3 streams yesterday I couldn't help but feel the Xbox was almost all FPS that looked the same. The PS4 indy games actually looked FUN to play even if they were not the most flashy.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Wait so FFXV and Kingdom hearts are going to XBO?

So what exclusives did Sony actually show?

For a community who were apparently all about the games on Sunday, who actually had the games on Monday suddenly didn't matter


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> So tired of all the Xbox bashing. It's like OCN has turned into the 15 years old and hive mind dominated Reddit website.
> 
> The only benefit the PS4 has is price. Of course 100 bucks cheaper is awesome, no one could ever possibly argue that. In the long run though who cares? Console generations last at least 8 years now, in 8 years time that 100 bucks is going to mean a miniscule amount.
> 
> It also has slightly better hardware but in the end that will not matter either. The only time it will be utilized is with exclusives and if you're talking exclusives then it becomes a matter of opinion and heart as different folks like different types of games. Regardless the big two "exclusives" Sony had have now been confirmed as coming to the Xbox One anyway. Lest we forget Xbox One also has the capibility of the cloud which possibly could push out even more performance then the PS4 could.
> 
> Very wearily I'll comment on the whole spying and Kinnect thing. Although all I can say about that is it really doesn't even warrant mentioning. Those of you scared of being spied on better not step outside the house tonight b/c that van across the road is the FBI keeping tabs on you lol.


At the price of being online to play every time. We hated it when our PC games forced us to do that (remember AC 2)? I don't give two craps about cloud storage or cloud performance. I want control of when I play a single player game whenever or where ever I am no matter I got internet or not. Also if cloud performance was so good, then what is the point we still upgrade our PC's? Give us cloud power developers so we can stop paying ridiculous prices for new GPU's!

The more I see the rebuttals, the more I feel sane sticking with PC as the dominant gaming platform.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*
> 
> Wait so FFXV and Kingdom hearts are going to XBO?
> 
> So what exclusives did Sony actually show?
> 
> For a community who were apparently all about the games on Sunday, who actually had the games on Monday suddenly didn't matter


As I said to people, exclusives this generation are stupid. The hardware are so similar there is no point. Also, besides Forza and Halo, most of the X1 exclusives are stupid in my books. Like Dead Rising 3 is way off the mark from the previous series of being a comical zombie shooter, Titanfall I can get on the PC, Ryse feels like a quicktime action God of War-ish hack and slash, Quantum Break looks good but I still don't know enough to know if it is good. Minecraft for X1 is pointless (I have it for PC). ETC... ETC... ETC...


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steffek*
> 
> Not to be "that guy" but most of us would say Sony has the most/best exclusives coming in the next year because they are all about the indy developers. Watching both MS and Sony E3 streams yesterday I couldn't help but feel the Xbox was almost all FPS that looked the same. The PS4 indy games actually looked FUN to play even if they were not the most flashy.


First off, Nintendo destroyed both Sony and Microsoft in exclusives. I really can't see how anyone can deny this... Let's go down the list.

Mario Kart
New Mario
New Pokemon
New Donkey Kong
and Smash Brothers.
etc.
Everyone of these are cash cows, not a single game on Sony's console will sell as well and Halo on Xbox One might do just as good.

And I personally liked Microsoft's exclusives better than Sony's.
Killzone just isn't Halo, we all know this. Anyone who played both, knows this.
GT6 is on PS3, while Xbox One is getting a brand new Forza.
Titanfall looked awesome gameplay wise, graphically I wasn't too impressed.
Ryse looked pretty damn good, but I think The Order 1886 has it beat.

Here's a nice watch to a better comparison.
http://www.gamespot.com/e3/battle-of-the-exclusives-ps4-vs-xbox-one-6409776/


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> First off, Nintendo destroyed both Sony and Microsoft in exclusives. I really can't see how anyone can deny this... Let's go down the list.
> 
> Mario Kart
> New Mario
> New Pokemon
> New Donkey Kong
> and Smash Brothers.
> etc.
> Everyone of these are cash cows, not a single game on Sony's console will sell as well and Halo on Xbox One might do just as good.
> 
> And I personally liked Microsoft's exclusives better than Sony's.
> Killzone just isn't Halo, we all know this. Anyone who played both, knows this.
> GT6 is on PS3, while Xbox One is getting a brand new Forza.
> Titanfall looked awesome gameplay wise, graphically I wasn't too impressed.
> Ryse looked pretty damn good, but I think The Order 1886 has it beat.
> 
> Here's a nice watch to a better comparison.
> http://www.gamespot.com/e3/battle-of-the-exclusives-ps4-vs-xbox-one-6409776/


so Nintendo is basically milking their cows until they aren't breathing.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> At the price of being online to play every time. We hated it when our PC games forced us to do that (remember AC 2)? I don't give two craps about cloud storage or cloud performance. I want control of when I play a single player game whenever or where ever I am no matter I got internet or not. Also if cloud performance was so good, then what is the point we still upgrade our PC's? Give us cloud power developers so we can stop paying ridiculous prices for new GPU's!
> 
> The more I see the rebuttals, the more I feel sane sticking with PC as the dominant gaming platform.
> As I said to people, exclusives this generation are stupid. The hardware are so similar there is no point. Also, besides Forza and Halo, most of the X1 exclusives are stupid in my books. Like Dead Rising 3 is way off the mark from the previous series of being a comical zombie shooter, Titanfall I can get on the PC, Ryse feels like a quicktime action God of War-ish hack and slash, Quantum Break looks good but I still don't know enough to know if it is good. Minecraft for X1 is pointless (I have it for PC). ETC... ETC... ETC...


I never said the Xbox One was better then PC dude...

Also just b.c you don't want to embrace the cloud now does not mean it can't become something down the road that you would enjoy.

My argument is simply Xbox One vs PS4. It is my opinion the Xbox One is getting hate from people all caught up in the hive mind. Most of them aren't even up to date on current news and are still saying you can't even play used games on the Xbox One which is false.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> so Nintendo is basically milking their cows until they aren't breathing.


You could put it that way, but when is the last time there was a new Smash Brothers or Mario Kart? I say they're playing it smart, if you want someone to buy your console over your competitor this is what you have to do. Nintendo knows this, it has yet to let them down (GC and N64 were both awesome!







)

On a side note...PC will always be the go to system for me, you just can't beat the quality of games, mods, online play, etc. I'm sure I don't have to explain myself, this is overclock.net after all.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> I never said the Xbox One was better then PC dude...
> 
> Also just b.c you don't want to embrace the cloud now does not mean it can't become something down the road that you would enjoy.
> 
> My argument is simply Xbox One vs PS4. It is my opinion the Xbox One is getting hate from people all caught up in the hive mind. Most of them aren't even up to date on current news and are still saying you can't even play used games on the Xbox One which is false.


I am more against the forced internet connection over the used games thing (which you know developers will always pick the route that spews DRM) and the overpriced (less powerful) hardware. I think consoles should continue to stick with an offline base for everything. It is just that I prefer how things are now with console society than making it worse (which is what Microsoft is trying to do). Sure Microsoft is letting you play used games, but they are also going to kill the console mantra of constant reselling and other hidden stuff one might have to shell if they get used. Even though it is a choice, developers will often opt-in for that cause it is all about the profits in the end man.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> I am more against the forced internet connection over the used games thing (which you know developers will always pick the route that spews DRM) and the overpriced (less powerful) hardware. I think consoles should continue to stick with an offline base for everything. It is just that I prefer how things are now with console society than making it worse (which is what Microsoft is trying to do). Sure Microsoft is letting you play used games, but they are also going to kill the console mantra of constant reselling and other hidden stuff one might have to shell if they get used. Even though it is a choice, developers will often opt-in for that cause it is all about the profits in the end man.


You have to see it from Microsoft's point of view. They want XBL and CLOUD computing to be pushed forward. While 24 online access sucks, I'd rather have the potential to have better graphics with an internet connection. Although I really do agree, it shouldn't be mandatory!


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> So tired of all the Xbox bashing. It's like OCN has turned into the 15 years old and hive mind dominated Reddit website.
> 
> The only benefit the PS4 has is price. Of course 100 bucks cheaper is awesome, no one could ever possibly argue that. In the long run though who cares? Console generations last at least 8 years now, in 8 years time that 100 bucks is going to mean a miniscule amount.
> 
> It also has slightly better hardware but in the end that will not matter either. The only time it will be utilized is with exclusives and if you're talking exclusives then it becomes a matter of opinion and heart as different folks like different types of games. Regardless the big two "exclusives" Sony had have now been confirmed as coming to the Xbox One anyway. Lest we forget Xbox One also has the capibility of the cloud which possibly could push out even more performance then the PS4 could.
> 
> Very wearily I'll comment on the whole spying and Kinnect thing. Although all I can say about that is it really doesn't even warrant mentioning. Those of you scared of being spied on better not step outside the house tonight b/c that van across the road is the FBI keeping tabs on you lol.


I'm not particularly fond of either console, however, I have to point out that the hardware difference is substantial enough to not call it "slightly better" as PS4 has 8 GB of GDDR5 against DDR3 in XBONE (and 32 MB of fast buffer) so the bandwidth difference is quite substantial allowing one to pull off neater tricks in PS4 than is possible in XBONE. Now - I dont expect that to do a lot of difference in launch titles, well, perhaps PS4 ones will run at a bit better AA level, who knows but down the road, say in 3 or 5 years the difference should be already noticeable when devs have gotten pretty good hang of the platform and titles that are exactly optimized for that platform start coming out. Then again in 5 years I would both consoles to feel a bit outdated when compared against PC's at that time.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> I'm not particularly fond of either console, however, I have to point out that the hardware difference is substantial enough to not call it "slightly better" as PS4 has 8 GB of GDDR5 against DDR3 in XBONE (and 32 MB of fast buffer) so the bandwidth difference is quite substantial allowing one to pull off neater tricks in PS4 than is possible in XBONE. Now - I dont expect that to do a lot of difference in launch titles, well, perhaps PS4 ones will run at a bit better AA level, who knows but down the road, say in 3 or 5 years the difference should be already noticeable when devs have gotten pretty good hang of the platform and titles that are exactly optimized for that platform start coming out. Then again in 5 years I would both consoles to feel a bit outdated when compared against PC's at that time.


Well the PS4 is roughtly the equivalent to a HD 7850 while the Xbone is around a HD 7770? In five years, both of those cards might be considered mid to low tier at best. However, the GPU performance increases every generation has been declining and starting to plateau, so I am not sure if they will be outdated that fast...


----------



## Nonehxc

Battlefield 4 live feed

http://twitch.tv/battlefield

Don't know if it's from the DICE booth or AMD's. Anyway, 5 minutes for it to start.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Battlefield 4 live feed
> 
> http://twitch.tv/battlefield
> 
> Don't know if it's from the DICE booth or AMD's. Anyway, 5 minutes for it to start.


Nice one


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Battlefield 4 live feed
> 
> http://twitch.tv/battlefield
> 
> Don't know if it's from the DICE booth or AMD's. Anyway, 5 minutes for it to start.


Thank you.


----------



## Nonehxc

Epic Games will be showing his things @ E3 on Friday.

http://www.unrealengine.com/en/news/epic_happenings_at_e3_2013/

Lol, The Evil Empire. Epic and Nvidia. Here we go, another 7 years with a nightmarish engine that only 10% of developers will be able/feel worky enough to use properly.









32vs32 matches on Battlefield 4 feed...AWSOME:

http://twitch.tv/battlefield

PS: The broadcasters are very good.


----------



## famous1994

^
I hope so badly for a new Unreal Tournament on Unreal Engine 4! I'll probably be disappointed though.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Epic Games will be showing his things @ E3 on Friday.
> 
> http://www.unrealengine.com/en/news/epic_happenings_at_e3_2013/
> 
> Lol, The Evil Empire. Epic and Nvidia. Here we go, another 7 years with a nightmarish engine that only 10% of developers will be able/feel worky enough to use properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32vs32 matches on Battlefield 4 feed...AWSOME:
> 
> http://twitch.tv/battlefield
> 
> PS: The broadcasters are very good.


evil empire ?

UE3 was used on at least 40% of the games that came out in the last 7 years


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> evil empire ?
> 
> UE3 was used on at least 40% of the games that came out in the last 7 years


That's a joke for you, my tanned friend.









Yes, UE3 has been on many many games since it's inception, but there aren't many studios who have been able/wanted to show its strenght. And those configs...any gamer who hasn't tweaked at least five UE3 .ini isn't a gamer.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> That's a joke for you, my tanned friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, UE3 has been on many many games since it's inception, but there aren't many studios who have been able/wanted to show its strenght. And those configs...any gamer who hasn't tweaked at least five UE3 .ini isn't a gamer.


well i'm not tanned ( i wish i was )

but yeah a PC gamer is not a gamer if he didn't play with some UE3 .ini files

last one i did was Remember Me just to tweak the FOV to 80

beautiful game by the way give it a run


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> well i'm not tanned ( i wish i was )
> 
> but yeah a PC gamer is not a gamer if he didn't play with some UE3 .ini files
> 
> last one i did was Remember Me just to tweak the FOV to 80
> 
> beautiful game by the way give it a run


Already enjoying it. Was upset about the reviews but gave it an opportunnity and so far hasn't failed me. It Reminds Me(LOL







) of Spec Ops:The Line before reviewers started catching with the story. The notes were underwhelming but man, what an amazing game.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> #PS4 - #HDD + #SSD = #girlwood if this can be done.


Super Awesome!


----------



## Nonehxc

Pre-order open on Amazon for Battlefield 4:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1/184-5811280-7712045?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Battlefield%204


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Pre-order open on Amazon for Battlefield 4:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1/184-5811280-7712045?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Battlefield%204


I would pick up this for PS4.









thanks for head up!


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Yes, UE3 has been on many many games since it's inception, but there aren't many studios who have been able/wanted to show its strenght. And those configs...any gamer who hasn't tweaked at least five UE3 .ini isn't a gamer.


The only good way to config that engine is through .ini in my experience when you play at resolutions above "normal" desktop, i.e., 2560x1600. If you for some reason want to get it to play nice in windowed mode going through .ini is practically the only way. While the engine is aged well in my opinion (same as Source engine from about the same age) it sure could use some goold-old-facelifting in the form of proper rewrite to bring it into second decade of 21th century properly.


----------



## bencher

This just in LOL!


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> This just in LOL!


this guy going to get pwns by everyone


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> This just in LOL!


he's gonna get fired, lol

go get a 360.... or better yet, go get a ps4


----------



## th3illusiveman

I enjoyed Microsofts press conference alot more then SONYs. Sure they didn't win E3 but i found it entertaining from start to finish unlike SONYs.


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> I enjoyed Microsofts press conference alot more then SONYs. Sure they didn't win E3 but i found it entertaining from start to finish unlike SONYs.


You've been indoctrinated. Hold on, I'll call Shepard.


----------



## GAMERIG




----------



## Pheonix777z

Titanfall is PC as well ^^. Really is no need to buy an Xbone..


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*


Is it sad that the game that interests me most is Project Spark? lol


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*


Kingdom Hearts 3 is no longer ps4 exclusive
Good for users that just want to play the game


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*


Will all the Xbone and PS4 games come to PC as well?

I am talking about the middle section of the list.

Or are some of those games console exclusives?


----------



## keikei

Disappointed MGS 5 does'nt have a PC launch date, but hopeful as Revengeance didn't initially either, but is coming to PC.


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*


This isn't quite accurate. We know now that KH3 and FFXV will both be on the XPWN as well, and if history serves us well, we know there are quite a few games in the XPWN/PS4 list that will also be on PC, like Assassin's Creed IV, NBA 2K14, and Batman Arkham Origins to name just a few.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> First off, Nintendo destroyed both Sony and Microsoft in exclusives. I really can't see how anyone can deny this... Let's go down the list.
> 
> Mario Kart
> New Mario
> New Pokemon
> New Donkey Kong
> and Smash Brothers.
> etc.
> Everyone of these are cash cows, not a single game on Sony's console will sell as well and Halo on Xbox One might do just as good.
> 
> And I personally liked Microsoft's exclusives better than Sony's.
> Killzone just isn't Halo, we all know this. Anyone who played both, knows this.
> GT6 is on PS3, while Xbox One is getting a brand new Forza.
> Titanfall looked awesome gameplay wise, graphically I wasn't too impressed.
> Ryse looked pretty damn good, but I think The Order 1886 has it beat.
> 
> Here's a nice watch to a better comparison.
> http://www.gamespot.com/e3/battle-of-the-exclusives-ps4-vs-xbox-one-6409776/


Nintendo won't be a hardware maker in the console era during the next generation after this one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> so Nintendo is basically milking their cows until they aren't breathing.


some of them already aren't breathing. Nintendo should license its IP and make games and let Sony and MS make hardware.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*


Kingdom Hearts 3 and Final Fantasy aren't exclusives.
Oblivion online is on both and so is Diablo 3. Terrible inaccurate list.

lmao..You must be kidding, there's no way that's happening next generation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Nintendo won't be a hardware maker in the console era during the next generation after this one.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Nintendo won't be a hardware maker in the console era during the next generation after this one.


Impossible. Never going to happen. I think Nintendo just made the wrong choice of using PowerPC CPU for the next generation. They always had made the wrong choices when it comes to what should be placed in the hardware. If they would of worked with AMD to add in an APU, I think the Wii U would of been more powerful and more popular to AAA developers now (and might have taken a significant share of the market before MS or Sony releases).

Nintendo just needs to learn to put more sensible and beefier hardware.

As a hardware maker, Nintendo has been successful with the 3DS over the Vita, so they got that in spades. However, if they go back to the drawing board now and quickly develop a Wii U Version 2 with AMD stuff (or hardware leaning closer to PC architecture), they can still save this.


----------



## $ilent

Does anyone have a link to the Battlefield 4 live stream that was mentioned couple days ago? Apparently its meant to go on for like 3 days or something?


----------



## bencher

Why No BF4 love for Wiiu









If its gonna be on Xbox 360, then it should be on WiiU.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Why No BF4 love for Wiiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If its gonna be on Xbox 360, then it should be on WiiU.


WiiU is a disaster. No game support has killed it from the start. Owned one and sold it. Get rid of it and move on...


----------



## GrizzleBoy




----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*


PS4 looks sexy

I thought it was the same size as Xbone. I am glad it is smaller.

Heck it is even smaller than PS3


----------



## GrizzleBoy

It does look pretty sexy especially considering the specs.

Where do you insert the discs though?

edit: Oh wait I see it (crappy contrast on my monitor)


----------



## Shrak

The PS4 is definitely sexy. It'll look right at home on my shelf.


----------



## mboner1

I think the xbox done looks better personally.


----------



## kx11

my PS3 slim looks cooler


----------



## Nonehxc

XboxONE is bigger. Wonder how many goodies are inside apart from the motherboard.









Also, the huge heatsink and 14" fan. Microsoft didn't want any RROD this time so huge bulky box you get.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> XboxONE is bigger. Wonder how many goodies are inside apart from the motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the huge heatsink and 14" fan. Microsoft didn't want any RROD this time so huge bulky box you get.


You get 60 dollars worth of air


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> You get 60 dollars worth of air


Air is expensive. Big Brother says you have to pay for your breath, so you pay.









With a smile.


----------



## Junkboy

The size of the ps4 worries me, seems kinda small for all that possible heat output. We'll see.


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> The size of the ps4 worries me, seems kinda small for all that possible heat output. We'll see.


its a APU/GPU hybrid laptop chip, it runs ALOT cooler then a desktop chip and a desktop Video card


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> The size of the ps4 worries me, seems kinda small for all that possible heat output. We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> its a APU/GPU hybrid laptop chip, it runs ALOT cooler then a desktop chip and a desktop Video card
Click to expand...

that may be true, but the gpu is similar in specs to the 7850/7870. the xbox one has a gpu similar to the 7790 and has more ventilation and much more room to breath by comparison.


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> that may be true, but the gpu is similar in specs to the 7850/7870. the xbox one has a gpu similar to the 7790 and has more ventilation and much more room to breath by comparison.


^ Exactly, the 360 also wasn't a power house and look how that turned out for the first 3 years or so. And the size difference isn't small, ps4 almost looks like a large Wii rather than a small ps3/360 so it really actually worries me. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> ^ Exactly, the 360 also wasn't a power house and look how that turned out for the first 3 years or so. And the size difference isn't small, ps4 almost looks like a large Wii rather than a small ps3/360 so it really actually worries me. Hmmmmmmm.


HMMM, um the 360 cores were not laptop cores they were not the right chip to cram into a small box way to much heat, so there is a BIG differnce


----------



## GAMERIG




----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that's being a bit dramatic I think. I hope.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> ^ Exactly, the 360 also wasn't a power house and look how that turned out for the first 3 years or so. And the size difference isn't small, ps4 almost looks like a large Wii rather than a small ps3/360 so it really actually worries me. Hmmmmmmm.


The 360 was a power house when it was released.


----------



## Steffek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> its a APU/GPU hybrid laptop chip, it runs ALOT cooler then a desktop chip and a desktop Video card


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> The size of the ps4 worries me, seems kinda small for all that possible heat output. We'll see.


Along with what everyone else said, add the fact it uses GDDR5 memory, lot less power being used mean lots less heat..


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*


Damn Icelandic terrorists training on the new XBOne consoles







That will teach em.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*


There is no way in life that I will be getting a Xbox One. Pathetic chart.


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> ^ Exactly, the 360 also wasn't a power house and look how that turned out for the first 3 years or so. And the size difference isn't small, ps4 almost looks like a large Wii rather than a small ps3/360 so it really actually worries me. Hmmmmmmm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> The 360 was a power house when it was released.


GPU wise sure the custom chip ATI made for Xbox was technology we didn't really have on the PC at the time which helped them greatly, CPU wise it was ok but nothing too strong. Cell was built from the ground up buy Sony, Toshiba and IBM so it was VERY custom but the gpu was a last second minor tweak on a 7800GT (if that).

I think the difference though is these aren't custom chips being made solely for the consoles where they get so fully control their designs, both consoles have straight derivatives slightly modified chips, maybe not that slight but not really sure, that weren't made with the consoles in mind. The CPU doesn't really worry me with the Jaguar cores but GPU might be pretty power hungry and the form factor is VERY small for what it contains. Especially when in direct comparison to inferior hardware, that looks massive in comparison, that is the Xbone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steffek*
> 
> Along with what everyone else said, add the fact it uses GDDR5 memory, lot less power being used mean lots less heat..


I hope I'm wrong but I can't shake their size difference..... Maybe MS really just way, WAY, overcompensated for the RROD. Guess we'll find out by the end of the year and see how cool they run.


----------



## ChromePixels

Im sorry for the OFFTOPIC but i have to post this D:


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> GPU wise sure the custom chip ATI made for Xbox was technology we didn't really have on the PC at the time which helped them greatly, CPU wise it was ok but nothing too strong. Cell was built from the ground up buy Sony, Toshiba and IBM so it was VERY custom but the gpu was a last second minor tweak on a 7800GT (if that).
> 
> I think the difference though is these aren't custom chips being made solely for the consoles where they get so fully control their designs, both consoles have straight derivatives slightly modified chips, maybe not that slight but not really sure, that weren't made with the consoles in mind. The CPU doesn't really worry me with the Jaguar cores but GPU might be pretty power hungry and the form factor is VERY small for what it contains. Especially when in direct comparison to inferior hardware, that looks massive in comparison, that is the Xbone.
> I hope I'm wrong but I can't shake their size difference..... Maybe MS really just way, WAY, overcompensated for the RROD. Guess we'll find out by the end of the year and see how cool they run.


I think the XBOX is so over-engineered with cooling is partly becaue of RROD, but also because it is a 24/7 machine. They want you to use it for all of your media consumption which means it most likely won't ever be fully turned off.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChromePixels*
> 
> Im sorry for the OFFTOPIC but i have to post this D:


LMAO


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> GPU wise sure the custom chip ATI made for Xbox was technology we didn't really have on the PC at the time which helped them greatly, CPU wise it was ok but nothing too strong. Cell was built from the ground up buy Sony, Toshiba and IBM so it was VERY custom but the gpu was a last second minor tweak on a 7800GT (if that).


The CPU was also a 3 core 6 thread 3.6ghz power house.

No?


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChromePixels*
> 
> Im sorry for the OFFTOPIC but i have to post this D:


Lol they both have knives it should be a good fight.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I'm going to be surprised if the PS4 doesn't outsell the Xbox One. I'll be pissed at consumers quite frankly.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> I'm going to be surprised if the PS4 doesn't outsell the Xbox One. I'll be pissed at consumers quite frankly.


why would you be pissed? people ill pick their poison or what they consider the lesser of two evils. heck, people might just buy what they like based on the exclusive games they want to play. maybe more people want to play xbox one exclusives, maybe not.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Microsoft need to release an infographic of their used games policy to help people understand what they are trying to do. I think the confusion is what's causing most of the outrage and they need to clear things up.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> I'm going to be surprised if the PS4 doesn't outsell the Xbox One. I'll be pissed at consumers quite frankly.


Well PS4 will 100% outsell XboxOne.

I can assure you.

The reasons Xbox outsold PS3 last time were because

1-) It came out like a year earlier than PS3

2-) PS3 had terrible launch games

3-) It took time for developers to learn the PS3 architecture

4-) Xbox 360 games were pretty much pirated since day 1.

This round PS4 will not have any disadvantages against Xbox One


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> So really tell us you would like the PS4 games better just because they are on the ps4?
> 
> snip
> 
> So far only KH3 and FF spark my main interest from sony for first wave of games. So I guess we each have our opinions.
> 
> As for launch titles, reason why normal people would buy these things, MS is looking a lot better.
> Especially when you have exclusive/Timed Exclusive COD and BF3 content coming to it (for the mindless hordes that love that crap). Kinect is great for kids, something sony has nothing but avoided. Wii sold vary well tailoring games to that causal market.


No, so far I like the PS4 games better because they suit my tastes more? Half of the new IPs we know barely anything about, it's just that I can either get the games I'm interested in on PS4 or PC (Or both) or already have a version..It means I'm not missing out on much.

And no, people pre-order and buy in the first month or so based off of launch titles, you don't think many people look at Need for Speed Most Wanted, Ridge Racer 6, etc when they're looking at a 360, do you?
All in all though, with the rumours of MS keeping some publishers quiet about PS4 games, the fact that there's a *lot* of exclusives Sony hasn't announced a PS4 version of yet and the fact if I get one, it likely won't be until a few months after launch at best, I'm just going to wait and see overall. If anything, I'm most interested in the Wii U with the Windwaker remake, Mario Kart 8, Smash Brothers, Pikmin 3 and Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze amongst others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> The only benefit the PS4 has is price.


Or the vastly faster hardware.
Or the cheaper online.
Or the ability to buy one without wasting money on a Kinect.
Or the ability to play one without having internet. (If you think that's not important, join the army...Or try living out of home as a student where every penny matters)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> so Nintendo is basically milking their cows until they aren't breathing.


I can't speak for the rest, but don't they only tend to release one Smash Brothers every generation? I'm pretty sure the last one came out in like 2008 or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Nintendo won't be a hardware maker in the console era during the next generation after this one.


Give me the number of your fortune teller, please, I want to enter the lottery tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> I think the xbox done looks better personally.


I agree. But I think neither looks good as the current 360 slim and PS3 slim.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> ^ Exactly, the 360 also wasn't a power house and look how that turned out for the first 3 years or so. And the size difference isn't small, ps4 almost looks like a large Wii rather than a small ps3/360 so it really actually worries me. Hmmmmmmm.


The problem with the 360 wasn't the size, it was the craptastic GPU cooler. (That small, flat heatsink. Can you imagine that cooling what was back then a high-end GPU?
They could have made it better, or combined heatsinks, or hell just put a heatpipe from the GPU heatsink into a larger version of the CPU heatsink to help in the space they had.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well PS4 will 100% outsell XboxOne.
> 
> I can assure you.
> 
> The reasons Xbox outsold PS3 last time were because
> 
> 1-) It came out like a year earlier than PS3
> 
> 2-) PS3 had terrible launch games
> 
> 3-) It took time for developers to learn the PS3 architecture
> 
> 4-) Xbox 360 games were pretty much pirated since day 1.
> 
> This round PS4 will not have any disadvantages against Xbox One


Probably not, people that play games online or first person shooter are probably going to go xbox one. Along with people that like sport games, and COD nuts.

PS3 never had a chance against 360.

Nothing is special about it being a playstation, even saga fell.
PS3 only got good exclusives later in life
PSN still is a mediocre online system, and it has come a great way since day one.
360 games were pirated early on, but MS has done a pretty good job keeping those people from using live at the same time without fear of the ban hammer.
PS3's controller is trash for FPS, or at least most people think so.

Xbox One has ton of advantages over the PS4.

Personally I think MS might come out on top, with Sony and Nintendo fighting for second. MS has games the Masses what to play, and a online system that is known not to be second rate. A Controller people love, the ability to share games without the disc. And the Large Media collection they have. Also is aimed at a bigger gaming market then the ps4, casual gamers that bought a Wii might like the Kinect and what it offers as well.

PS4 is a PS3 upgraded. Really does nothing new
And Again LAUNCH GAMES don't seem that great from the sony side.
MS was adamant about making sure people knew what was coming during the launch.

OCN is largely PS3 users, but most of the big console gaming markets are not. Which is why most people on here go ps4. But Some of us dislike sony in general and won't be supporting them at launch. I am one, but will still get a ps4 down the road. After they prove that the console will not flop like the vita.

Faster hardware (though it may not be faster later on in life) doesn't sell consoles.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Probably not, people that play games online or first person shooter are probably going to go xbox one. Along with people that like sport games, and COD nuts.
> 
> PS3 never had a chance against 360.
> 
> Nothing is special about it being a playstation, even saga fell.
> PS3 only got good exclusives later in life
> PSN still is a mediocre online system, and it has come a great way since day one.
> 360 games were pirated early on, but MS has done a pretty good job keeping those people from using live at the same time without fear of the ban hammer.
> PS3's controller is trash for FPS, or at least most people think so.
> 
> Xbox One has ton of advantages over the PS4.
> 
> Personally I think MS might come out on top, with Sony and Nintendo fighting for second. MS has games the Masses what to play, and a online system that is known not to be second rate.
> 
> PS4 is a PS3 upgraded. Really does nothing new
> And Again LAUNCH GAMES don't seem that great from the sony side.
> MS was adamant about making sure people knew what was coming during the launch.
> 
> OCN is largely PS3 users, but most of the big console gaming markets are not. Which is why most people on here go ps4. But Some of us dislike sony in general and won't be supporting them at launch. I am one, but will still get a ps4 down the road. After they prove that the console will not flop like the vita.


Perhaps.

As we know the 2 heavy guns of FPS gaming COD and BF will be time exclusive on XboxOne. At least the DLCs as far as I know. So this might be an advantage.

But last generation people opted for Xbox360 for FPS gaming was also due to the reason that Xbox Live was great. AS well as communication. PS3 got it late and as you say it is still mediocre.

From what I see, PSN finally might be as fluid and good as Xbox Live. I am sure Sony put a lot of effort on it this time.

I can only see Xboxone Selling a lot in USA but not really on Europe and Asia.

I know the fibers of US Marketing. They will advertise Xbox One as something that a person must have for better TV watching experience, and at the end many buyers will believe to that hype and choose XboxOne over PS4. I can really see that happening.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Probably not, people that play games online or first person shooter are probably going to go xbox one. Along with people that like sport games, and COD nuts.
> 
> PS3 never had a chance against 360.
> 
> Nothing is special about it being a playstation, even saga fell.
> PS3 only got good exclusives later in life
> PSN still is a mediocre online system, and it has come a great way since day one.
> 360 games were pirated early on, but MS has done a pretty good job keeping those people from using live at the same time without fear of the ban hammer.
> PS3's controller is trash for FPS, or at least most people think so.
> 
> Xbox One has ton of advantages over the PS4.
> 
> Personally I think MS might come out on top, with Sony and Nintendo fighting for second. MS has games the Masses what to play, and a online system that is known not to be second rate.
> 
> PS4 is a PS3 upgraded. Really does nothing new
> And Again LAUNCH GAMES don't seem that great from the sony side.
> MS was adamant about making sure people knew what was coming during the launch.
> 
> OCN is largely PS3 users, but most of the big console gaming markets are not. Which is why most people on here go ps4. But Some of us dislike sony in general and won't be supporting them at launch. I am one, but will still get a ps4 down the road. After they prove that the console will not flop like the vita.


Wow. I don't think you could possibly be any bigger of an MS fanboy.

-PS3 never had a chance against 360? Is that why the PS3 outsold it, despite Microsoft's year-long head start, drastically cheaper price, overinflated sales numbers due to RROD issues, and the PS3's shortages at launch?

-The exclusives argument is ENTIRELY opinion-based, and MS fans really REALLY need to stop using it. Personally, Halo and Gears bore me. The only awesome MS exclusive I've played is Forza.

-PSN is not mediocre by any stretch of the imagination. I play Rock Band, CoD, and dozens of other games online all the time, and it works perfectly. For free. Also, hundreds of dollars of free games in PS+, unlike Live Gold's measly 2 free games per month leading ONLY up to the launch of Xbone.

-360 controller is superior, I'll give you that, but it's only maybe 10% better. The PS3 controller is far from trash, and I have massive hands too, so I would likely know.

-Xbone has MAYBE 3 advantages over PS4: Gold Live (if you find the service to be superior), the controller (we will have to wait until launch to see), and the Kinect (if you find motion controls fun). Otherwise, it has a slower GPU, slower RAM, more expensive price, unwanted bundled peripherals, lack of used games support, always-online requirement, mandatory game installs, and less value-filled online service.

Personally, I think the Xbone might have 1 advantage over the PS4, and I'll have to use the PS4 controller before I can determine that.

Also, to repeat this as a final note, most gaming markets are not 360 users. Higher sales numbers and much lower failure rates prove that the PS3 is the undeniable world leader in console gaming. Denying that proves nothing other than your ignorance and refusal to admit that you're wrong.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Perhaps.
> 
> As we know the 2 heavy guns of FPS gaming COD and BF will be time exclusive on XboxOne. At least the DLCs as far as I know. So this might be an advantage.
> 
> But last generation people opted for Xbox360 for FPS gaming was also due to the reason that Xbox Live was great. AS well as communication. PS3 got it late and as you say it is still mediocre.
> *
> From what I see, PSN finally might be as fluid and good as Xbox Live. I am sure Sony put a lot of effort on it this time.*
> 
> I can only see Xboxone Selling a lot in USA but not really on Europe and Asia.
> 
> I know the fibers of US Marketing. They will advertise Xbox One as something that a person must have for better TV watching experience, and at the end many buyers will believe to that hype and choose XboxOne over PS4. I can really see that happening.


While I hope this is true and I hope the best for them, they clearly are at a disadvantage in terms of experience in this field.

Also Sony has some Great exclusives, but they really never had that Exclusive game that also had killer online that people rave about. Halo and Gears on the 360 both packed killer multiplier that people loved.

Though Sony has some great studios making great games, but even the ps2 to ps3 had a vary different types of games. With many of peoples fav series not being rolled over. Probably will be the same of the PS4, so we really have no way to know if those next games are really going to be killer. Sony has a good track record for exclusives, so for PC gamers a PS3 was more attractive. But for the people that play all games on a console, they PS3 was far from the best console to get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> -Xbone has MAYBE 3 advantages over PS4: Gold Live (if you find the service to be superior), the controller (we will have to wait until launch to see), and the Kinect (if you find motion controls fun). Otherwise, it has a slower GPU, slower RAM, more expensive price, unwanted bundled peripherals, lack of used games support, always-online requirement, mandatory game installs, and less value-filled online service.
> .


Slower built in hardware, but one can't deny the possible advantage the cloud could have. Non Realtime Graphic overlay and background processing could give it a decent lead later in life in terms of Graphics. Also All Games are being pushed into the cloud like Steam, what could give MS a entire generation head start. You can also Share you games with friends over the internet with no need to give them a disc, and you can still play the game while they are. On the PS4 you lend your disc to someone and you simply can not play it. Xbox One model might not be the best, but they took the steam idea and made it much better.

As for the Other thing, MS had a 3 year RROD warranty. Most of them were replaced by that, and replaced consoles are not added into the total sales count. While i'm sure some had to re-buy a console, most did not. And MS giving a 3 year warranty for that was pretty generous.

PSN is mediocre, but is free. So big whoop.
I remember it taking an hour the first time I tried to play uncharted 2 on line. After the updating and that first long sync procedure it worked fine after that.
Though don't forget that the services really isn't integrated all that well, and it is up to the game to implement friend systems.
XBL is like steam where if you see someone playing TF2 and you want to play as well, just click join and it does everything for you. PSN simply is lacking on the social side.
Also doesn't hurt that PSN is mostly a VPN network.

Sony has MS's year one beat by the Asia plug. MS has nothing to appeal for that region of the world. Other then that, MS is doing vary well.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Slower built in hardware, but one can't deny the possible advantage the cloud could have. Non Realtime Graphic overlay and background processing could give it a decent lead later in life in terms of Graphics. Also All Games are being pushed into the cloud like Steam, what could give MS a entire generation head start. You can also Share you games with friends over the internet with no need to give them a disc, and you can still play the game while they are. On the PS4 you lend your disc to someone and you simply can not play it. Xbox One model might not be the best, but they took the steam idea and made it much better.
> 
> As for the Other thing, MS had a 3 year RROD warranty. Most of them were replaced by that, and replaced consoles are not added into the total sales count. While i'm sure some had to re-buy a console, most did not. And MS giving a 3 year warranty for that was pretty generous.
> 
> PSN is mediocre, but is free. So big whoop.
> I remember it taking an hour the first time I tried to play uncharted 2 on line. After the updating and that first long sync procedure it worked fine after that.
> Though don't forget that the services really isn't integrated all that well, and it is up to the game to implement friend systems.
> XBL is like steam where if you see someone playing TF2 and you want to play as well, just click join and it does everything for you. PSN simply is lacking on the social side.
> Also doesn't hurt that PSN is mostly a VPN network.
> 
> Sony has MS's year one beat by the Asia plug. MS has nothing to appeal for that region of the world. Other then that, MS is doing vary well.


The numbers compared in the "which sold better" were shipped units (77 million vs 76 million), not sold units, so I'm pretty sure RROD factors into that. This also means that the PS3 has outsold the 360 almost every single month since it was released. Also, software sales for the 360 (PS3 as of August 2012, 360 as of September 2012) were 284 million while PS3 software sales were at 375 million.

I don't buy into the whole cloud-being-the-savior-of-xbone thing. Cloud computing, in every iteration we've seen so far, has been an absolute hassle (Diablo 3 and Sim City, for example), and besides, that means that Microsoft will be running and funding massive server farms, allowing Xbone users free access to cloud processing power? Given how Microsoft is almost always the first gaming company to charge for something new, I highly doubt it.

Also, no you cannot play games at the same time as your friends when you lend them out. That has been very carefully spelled out so far. I suppose you could cut your console's internet and play that way, but not only is that likely a violation of Microsoft's policies, but you'd basically be admitting that the Xbone's DRM policies are preventing you from enjoying your game (which I would love to hear).

MS had a 3 year RROD warranty because their console launch was *such* a piece of garbage. If the problem had been 1/4 as rampant (which still would have been horrible), do you honestly think Microsoft would have increased their warranty? They only did it to keep customers happy, and keep them buying their products.

About PSN: If it took an hour, then something was wrong. Either your wireless connection was restricting bandwidth to the PS3 (the phat models were particularly susceptible to this), or the servers were just massively hit. I have a launch phat PS3 and have never had issues like that. Also, you CAN join friends' games from the system menu. I have done it many a time.


----------



## Carniflex

What I find strange with XBOne launch is that they exclude about half of EU from their "works at launch" list as far as I can see. As far as I understand its against EU rules which specifically state that EU should be "one market". What I'm not sure of is that at which date this ruling should become mandatory. Anyway, I'm pretty sure MS has enough lawyers to know what they are doing and when they do something these must be pretty sure they can get away with it. I think they very recently had to shell out few billion dollars as they managed to breach (again) that ruling about IE coming with windows bcos some kind of update had "accidentally" managed to disable the "ask what browser you want" popup.

Just kinda seems odd at the first glance. I also don't think they could get away with the design where kinect is always active in EU or at least some parts of the EU. I'm pretty sure such device puts, for example, German privacy protection agencies reaching for their torches and pitchforks if its indeed as invasive as it sounds on paper.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> that's being a bit dramatic I think. I hope.


Nope that the facts.

XBone is only going to be released in the countries shown in red at the beginning with Japan confirmed with a late 2014 release so far.


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Nope that the facts.
> 
> XBone is only going to be released in the countries shown in red at the beginning with Japan confirmed with a late 2014 release so far.


I don't even know why Microsoft would waste their time. The Japanese don't care about the 360 at all. Why would they care about the Xbox One?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> that's being a bit dramatic I think. I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope that the facts.
> 
> XBone is only going to be released in the countries shown in red at the beginning with Japan confirmed with a late 2014 release so far.
Click to expand...

I guess I'm just not very clear on this whole thing due in large part to Microsoft's own wording. "countries supported" for example, means what? the console will not go on sale in those other countries? if so, what's all the fuss about? now, if people in "country x" can go and spend that $500 US (or whatever the cost in their currency)but the system will not function due to the online structure not being there then that is a complete disaster. why even sell the thing in a region where it literally cannot function? *which scenario here is the real one?* I know it's not launching in Japan the same time as the US, but I'm still lost on the rest. I'm 100% certain that the PS4 is not launching simultaneously in every country on earth (no console in history has, many taking YEARS to reach places like brazil, india, southeast asia etc.), nor does Sony have infrastructure in place in every country on earth so that map is definitely a dramatic tool. I do get the point though.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> these words came out of *Major Nelson* 's mouth:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It also looks at the *PS4 as "Xbox 360 version 2″* due to the lack of social and multi-tasking features. The company doesn't even see Sony as a threat. Even better, *it believes that the PS4′s graphics RAM will run hotter*, besides not being as optimized as the Xbox One. Thus leading to both being evenly matched or, believe it or not, the Xbox One performing ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*
Click to expand...


----------



## iARDAs

Guys are the new gen consoles DX9 DX10 or DX11?

Since they are x86 arhitecture I am guessing it might be a revelant question but I might be wrong.


----------



## Mark the Bold

E3 in 2 minutes:

http://thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=e3_wrapup_2013


----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys are the new gen consoles DX9 DX10 or DX11?
> 
> Since they are x86 arhitecture I am guessing it might be a revelant question but I might be wrong.


DX11.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redxmaverick*
> 
> DX11.


My guess is that the PlayStation 4 will be using OpenCL.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redxmaverick*
> 
> DX11.


I seriously doubt Microsoft is going to license out Direct X to their main competitor.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> E3 in 2 minutes:
> 
> http://thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=e3_wrapup_2013


LOL


----------

